# Golfo de Adén: algo gordo pasa ahí



## autsaider (3 Dic 2010)

Allí se encuentran buques de guerra de:

-Australia
-Belgica
-Bulgaria
-Canada
-China
-Dinamarca
-Francia
-Alemania
-Grecia
-India
-Irán
-Italia
-Japón
-Korea del sur
-Malasia
-Holanda
-Pakistán
-Portugal
-Arabia Saudi
-Rusia
-Singapur
-España
-Suecia
-Thailandia
-Turquía
-Gran Bretaña
-Estados Unidos

Lo primero que llama la atención al observar esta lista es que todos los países del mundo que tienen armada operativa han mandado buques de guerra. Incluso Bulgaria lo ha hecho.

Lo segundo que llama la atención es que todos esos países están colaborando entre si en esa zona:

-Los buques de Pakistán está colaborando con los de India en esa zona
-Los buques de Estados Unidos están colaborando con los de Irán
-Los buques de Rusia están colaborando con los de China en esa zona
-Los buques de Grecia están colaborando con los de Turquía en esa zona

La explicación oficial es que hay piratas en el Golfo de Adén que atacan a los petroleros desde zodiacs y por eso se ha reunido esa flota en esa zona: para proteger a los petróleros.

Esto es una trola descarada. Si les preocupara la piratería en el golfo de Adén les bastaría con mandar unos cuantos BAM (o similares) apoyados por aviones y helicopteros con base en tierra. Con eso hay mas que de sobra.

Yo me pregunto dos cosas:

-¿Que cojones está haciendo realmente esa flota? Y me contesto a mi mismo que dado que es una flota de guerra están ahí enfrentándose con alguien o preparándose para enfrentarse con alguien.

-¿Que clase de enemigo es capaz de hacer que todos los países que tienen flota operativa olviden sus enemistades y estén en esa zona colaborando entre si? Y me contesto a mi mismo que tendrá que ser un enemigo extraterrestre. Otra explicación no se me ocurre.

Espero equivocarme. Pero buscando información en internet sobre este asunto lo que encuentro es precisamente eso.


----------



## Handed (3 Dic 2010)

¿De donde has sacao la info de que allí hay todos esos buques de guerra? 

Es por curiosidad y por contrastar. Aunque me imagino que si hay una versión oficial, la fuente tiene que ser precisamente oficial (no por ello no me lo creeré, pero quiero evitar pensar que sea Sorcha Faal o Rafapal o alguno de estos quienes digan que allí hay ese lío montao).

Si resulta que en realidad sí que hay toda esa flota allí, y que la versión oficial es la que dices (a todas luces ridícula), y que además, países teóricamente rivales están colaborando, pues sí, algo gordo debe de ser.

Ojo, dando toda esa info por válida. 

Que estén enfrentando una fuerza "alien" me parece un poco sui generis, porque si así fuera, intuyo que las fuerzas desplegadas deberían ser enormes, y no deberían obviar enviar apoyo aéreo (desconozco si lo han hecho, por eso pido la fuente original, entre otras cosas).

En todo caso interesante noticia.

Buenas noches.


----------



## autsaider (3 Dic 2010)

Handed dijo:


> ¿De donde has sacao la info de que allí hay todos esos buques de guerra?



Buscando en internet, usando el google.

Hace unos seis meses vi una entrevista del Proyecto Camelot en el que hablaban sobre el despliegue en el Golfo de Adén. Decían precisamente que son extraterrestres los que están entrando a través de allí. En aquel entonces no me creí nada.

Pero buscando información y contrastándola te acabas dando cuenta de que lo de los piratas es una trola descarada que no se sostiene por ningún lado. Te pones a pensar en el asunto y te das cuenta de que allí debe de estar pasando algo serio. Y la única explicación que se te ocurre es extraterrestre.

Espero estar completamente equivocado.


----------



## macduro (3 Dic 2010)

Stargate en el golfo de aden !!
¿Burbuja de nuevos mundos por explotar?


STARGATE en el GOLFO de ADEN** Trinity’s Eyes


P.D: EL Stargate esta situado a 7 millas bajo la superficie del mar ... teniendo en cuenta que los ingenios mecanicos tripulados que tenemos creo que no alcanzan mas de 2500 metros de profundidad y los no tripulados 6500 no se como estaran combatiendo esa invasion y que ttipo de extrarrestres seran ... igual son ballenas como en aquella peli de Star Trek !

P.D.D: Por lo que parece al final seran los reptilianos 
http://www.notanotherconspiracy.com/2010/01/aliens-stargate-gulf-of-aden-magnetic.html

P.D.D.D: Que ganas de perder el tiempo tengo madre mia ...


----------



## favelados (3 Dic 2010)

macduro dijo:


> Stargate en el golfo de aden !!
> ¿Burbuja de nuevos mundos por explotar?
> 
> 
> STARGATE en el GOLFO de ADEN** Trinity’s Eyes



Los extraterrestres no lo permitiran !


----------



## macduro (3 Dic 2010)

favelados dijo:


> Los extraterrestres no lo permitiran !



¿ Pero los Ghoaul o los Antiguos ? ienso:


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (3 Dic 2010)

*Habla Hilary Clinton sobre el Yemen y el golfo de Aden*
Comienza con una breve entrevista a Osama Bin Laden 
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j_JLM8ZVjcQ?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j_JLM8ZVjcQ?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## favelados (3 Dic 2010)

Me preocupa la seguridad de Tico después de haber alertado al mundo de lo que se está cociendo en el golfo...

Hagamos una colecta para pagarle una operación de cirugía estética, una nueva identidad y una nueva vida en algún país del Hemisferio Sur al Julian Assange ejpañol...


----------



## Germain (3 Dic 2010)

No creo que a unos tipos capaces de abrir un portal para venir desde la otra punta de la galaxia o desde otra dimensión les preocupen cuatro barquitos manejados por monos pelados.


----------



## GreenBack (3 Dic 2010)

Tico dijo:


> -¿Que cojones está haciendo realmente esa flota? Y me contesto a mi mismo que dado que es una flota de guerra están ahí enfrentándose con alguien o preparándose para enfrentarse con alguien.
> 
> -¿Que clase de enemigo es capaz de hacer que todos los países que tienen flota operativa olviden sus enemistades y estén en esa zona colaborando entre si? Y me contesto a mi mismo que tendrá que ser un enemigo extraterrestre. Otra explicación no se me ocurre.
> 
> Espero equivocarme. Pero buscando información en internet sobre este asunto lo que encuentro es precisamente eso.



Hilo duplicado:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/191277-que-sucede-realmente-en-el-golfo-de-aden.html


----------



## GreenBack (3 Dic 2010)

favelados dijo:


> Me preocupa la seguridad de Tico después de haber alertado al mundo de lo que se está cociendo en el golfo...




Sí, sobre todo esperamos a Pasapisero:


----------



## Doomsday (3 Dic 2010)

¿Vuelve ANU para retomar el control posesiones?...


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (3 Dic 2010)

No, es que es ahí donde van a ir los campos de exterminio de magufos. El ejército está habilitando la zona para llevaros a todos ahí.


----------



## Asurbanipal (3 Dic 2010)

Leed ésto, a ver que os parece:

*SORCHA FAAL EN ESPAÑOL*


----------



## thirtan (3 Dic 2010)

Tico dijo:


> Buscando en internet, usando el google.
> 
> Hace unos seis meses vi una entrevista del Proyecto Camelot en el que hablaban sobre el despliegue en el Golfo de Adén. Decían precisamente que son extraterrestres los que están entrando a través de allí. En aquel entonces no me creí nada.
> 
> ...



Perdona, pero es que ese es el problema, lo que se encuentra por internet en páginas como Proyecto Camelot NO son fuentes oficiales, lo que te está pidiendo el forero anterior (y yo) es que pongas enlaces oficiales que podamos ver todos que son ciertos (no vale lo que diga alguien en una página de internet).
Vamos, que me gustaría ver información real de los barcos que hay, y si me pones ya una foto del pakistaní con el indio o el iraní con el israelí colaborando ya sería la ostia.

Estamos locos o que? os tragais todo lo que diga alguien por internet?
Antes por lo menos se solicitaban links a la información que posteaba la gente, ya ni eso...


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (3 Dic 2010)

He puesto en el google Golfo de Aden y sale esto golfo de aden: Google Noticias

hay barcos de varios paises alli pero por la historia de los piratas que son unos cuatro mataos muertos de hambre, no os da que pensar que ahi pasa algo gordo y utilizan eso de excusa?

Edito: por lo que veo esta Rusia, China, Japon, España, Iran, USA, India,


----------



## thirtan (3 Dic 2010)

Cuatro Cuerdas dijo:


> He puesto en el google Golfo de Aden y sale esto golfo de aden: Google Noticias
> 
> hay barcos de varios paises alli pero por la historia de los piratas que son unos cuatro mataos muertos de hambre, no os da que pensar que ahi pasa algo gordo y utilizan eso de excusa?



Si, si no digo que no haya muchos barcos alli, de hecho hay una misión liderada por la ONU para luchar contra la piratería, pero lo que se está diciendo aqui es que todos los barcos de paises enemigos están colaborando para "algo" no relacionado por la piratería, que ha habido miles de terremotos en la zona, que como podemos ver en el siguiente link no es cierto, o al menos nada fuera de lo normal en la zona:

http://www.mapasnet.com/mambo/mediano-detalla/ultimos-terremotos-en-el-mundo-2.html (con datos de hace 1 y 5 semanas)

Y se dice tambiñen que hay un portal dimensional por donde están entrando seres extraterrestres.

Pruebas de todo esto: las de siempre, cero, project Camelot o la web de Rafapal.


----------



## deibid (3 Dic 2010)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 Dic 2010)

Aqui viene un listado de barcos que operan en la zona

Piracy in Somalia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (3 Dic 2010)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Aqui viene un listado de barcos que operan en la zona
> 
> Piracy in Somalia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



La mía es más gorda:

List of ships attacked by Somali pirates in 2008 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of ships attacked by Somali pirates in 2009 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of ships attacked by Somali pirates in 2010 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Adenosín Trifosfato (3 Dic 2010)

Toda la parafernalia militar son tejemanejes geoestratégicos que derivan aún de la Guerra Fría y la época en la que la Unión Soviética invadió Afghanistan para llegar al Beluchistán y agenciarse esa zona geostratégica por donde pasan las 2/3 partes de todo el petróleo mundial, lo que derivó luego en la aplicación de la Doctrina Carter y el dominio Americano de esas aguas, sin embargo son aguas internacionales y no hay guerra declarada, así que todos pueden poner su patita y su buque por esas aguas. Así mismo esa zona es un polvorín de piratas (que no solo van en zodiacs...), y ponen en peligro la seguridad mercantil de la región, también hay unos caladeros de importancia vital, en el Golfo de Adén es donde pescaba y donde fué capturado el Alakrana, aún estando todo a reventar de militares.

Pero vamos que sí, que lo de los piratas y terroristas no cuela, es muicho más lógico que sea un portal intergaláctico espacio-temporal a 7km de profundidad donde se luche una guerra a muerte contra unos extraterrestres dispuestos a acabar con la humanidad. Sí, mucho, muchísimo más creíble.


----------



## Adenosín Trifosfato (3 Dic 2010)

Piratas inofensivos en zodiacs....:rolleye:

Como para no tener ahí a todos los Marines.::


----------



## quevagosoy (3 Dic 2010)

Que no, hombre, que el verdadero Stargate está en los agujeros de los polos.

Algunos necesitáis urgentemente una visita al frenopático.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (3 Dic 2010)

quevagosoy dijo:


> Que no, hombre, que el verdadero Stargate está en los agujeros de los polos.



Eso si que es un portal interdimensional y no esta mierda!!!! :XX:


----------



## Vize (3 Dic 2010)

hombre si hay tantos barcos de guerra de distintos países (malavenidos entre ellos) más bien indica que no colaboran entre sí y que cada cual está para proteger a sus propios barcos en exclusiva pasando de proteger a los barcos que no son suyos o de sus aliados.


----------



## thirtan (3 Dic 2010)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Aqui viene un listado de barcos que operan en la zona
> 
> Piracy in Somalia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Pues bien, teniendo la lista que usted ha mandado, podemos tachar de la de Tico los barcos de paises que que según este documento ya se han ido de la zona (en rojo) y los que se van este mes (en azul):

Australia
-Belgica
-Bulgaria
-Canada
-China
-Dinamarca
-Francia
-Alemania
-Grecia
-India
-Irán
-Italia
-Japón
-Korea del sur
-Malasia
-Holanda
-Pakistán
-Portugal
-Arabia Saudi
-Rusia
-Singapur
-España
-Suecia
-Thailandia
-Turquía
-Gran Bretaña
-Estados Unidos


Teniendo en cuenta, que (siempre según este enlace) no se sabe si muchos de los de otros paises ya han vuelto también, puesto que no aparecen las fechas de fin de sus misiones.

Teniendo en cuenta esto, junto a la falsedad de los terremotos, que ya he puesto por ahñi en un link anterior, yo creo que la noticia se desinfla por su propio peso...


----------



## Handed (3 Dic 2010)

Visto lo visto (luego buscaré yo mismo más info) lo que pasa es lo de siempre: Usan el pretexto del terrorismo / pirateo para "de paso" meter sus buques allí y controlar como el que no quiere la cosa lo que les convenga (casualidad que haya petróleo / tráfico del mismo por esa zona).


----------



## LÉZARD (3 Dic 2010)

pero... por qué no miramos un mapa?, el otro lado de la "puerta" tenemos al estrecho de Ormuz y por ahí, estimados amigos intergalácticos, pasa el 18% de la producción petrolera mundial, todo el petroleo de Arabia Saudita y otros países del Golfo transita por esta vía láctea de la energía planetaria... problema? (según como se mire, claro), la mayor parte de la costa norte pertenece a Iran... vaya, podemos imaginarnos que sucedería llegado el caso de un conflicto en esa zona?, cuando los iranís realizan maniobras navales en el estrecho los subtítulos son: como nus jodáis sus joderemos... podrían cortar uno de los suministros más importantes del petroleo para la economía mundial. Llegados a este punto, cual sería la otra ruta evidente?... bingo! y la peña quiere pillar sitio, y no precisamente para rebentarle la testa a un reptiliano hijo de puta que espera su momento de reconquistar la tierra... o igual si, igual el problema es mío por ser una descreída patológica


----------



## Deus Ex Machina (3 Dic 2010)

Algunos están tan deseosos de evadirse de la realidad, que en el empeño no dudan en querer creer fantasias de Star Gate's, marcianitos, y paises del mundo juntos de la manita en plan 'Independence Day'.......
Project Camelot, Sorcha Faal, y Rafapaypal tienen tanta credibilidad como Pinocho inocho:

Es mejor no ver que son aguas internacionales, que es transito de buques de una de las mayores zonas petroleras mundiales, que Irán tiene la llave de cerrar las puertas, que la pirateria somalí es la Alqaeda maritima dirigida desde los despachos de Londres y Washington........ Es mejor no ver.

Siempre nos quedara Paris


----------



## Germain (3 Dic 2010)

Bah, vuestras explicaciones racionales son aburridas, mola más que de allá vayan a aparecer unos extraterrestres con cabeza de chacal que nos subyuguen.


----------



## LÉZARD (3 Dic 2010)

ahora bien... la realidad puede ser muchísimo más jodida, empiezo a creer firmemente que nunca antes habíamos estado tan cerca de un conflicto con Iran... lo de corea, los 36000 indios en la frontera con china, el escudo antimisiles "con Rusia o contra Rusia", el wikileaks, la debacle económica... quien narices necesita a unos hombrecillos verdes pa pasar miedo?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 Dic 2010)

quevagosoy dijo:


> Que no, hombre, que el verdadero Stargate está en los agujeros de los polos



Los hagujeros de los polos son entrada y el del golfo de Adén es salida.




> Algunos necesitáis urgentemente una visita al frenopático.



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wz7pHb4QFUw?fs=1&amp;hl=pl_PL"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wz7pHb4QFUw?fs=1&amp;hl=pl_PL" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 Dic 2010)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Lo más jodido es que todos estos piraos tienen derecho al voto,así estamos como estamos en manos de gilipollas.



El que sabiendo lo que hay todavía vote es el más pirao, sea magufo o cazafantasmas.


----------



## Toctocquienes (3 Dic 2010)

Igual es que hacen unas mamadas de puta madre y todos los marineros se pasan por ahí antes de volver a casa.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 Dic 2010)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Igual es que hacen unas mamadas de puta madre y todos los marineros se pasan por ahí antes de volver a casa.



Aquí una de las marcianas que salen por el agujero del golfo...


----------



## Toctocquienes (3 Dic 2010)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Aquí una de las marcianas que salen por el agujero del golfo...





¿Y qué hay que hacer para entrar de golfo en ese agujero?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 Dic 2010)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¿Y qué hay que hacer para entrar de golfo en ese agujero?



Yo la invitaría a un Polo...de limón


----------



## Glasterthum (3 Dic 2010)

Iba a abrir un tema para hablar sobre un tema, que está parcialmente relacionado con éste. Así que lo pongo aquí:

¿Seres multidimensionales y/o reptilianos están causando frío y hasta una glaciación?

http://www.rafapal.com/?p=7881
UK Europe beware - an ice age has officially started, page 1


----------



## inmi_soy (3 Dic 2010)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Aquí una de las marcianas que salen por el agujero del golfo...




Marciana o terrestre me da igual : *¡¡¡MELAFO!!!*::


----------



## greenspanator (3 Dic 2010)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Aquí una de las marcianas que salen por el agujero del golfo...



No sé si salió de allí, pero sí que sé lo que le va a entrar.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (3 Dic 2010)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Aquí una de las marcianas que salen por el agujero del golfo...



De verdad que està buena la mami


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (3 Dic 2010)

thirtan dijo:


> Perdona, pero es que ese es el problema, lo que se encuentra por internet en páginas como Proyecto Camelot NO son fuentes oficiales, lo que te está pidiendo el forero anterior (y yo) es que pongas enlaces oficiales que podamos ver todos que son ciertos (no vale lo que diga alguien en una página de internet).
> Vamos, que me gustaría ver información real de los barcos que hay, y si me pones ya una foto del pakistaní con el indio o el iraní con el israelí colaborando ya sería la ostia.
> *Estamos locos o que? os tragais todo lo que diga alguien por internet?*
> Antes por lo menos se solicitaban links a la información que posteaba la gente, ya ni eso...



Tienes razon.
Pero eso no te da razon para pensar que no se deben hacer preguntas.


*No por ser oficial una noticia tiene que ser verdadera*
La ciencia academica tiene muchisimos errores por ejemplo
los egiptologos han quedado en ridiculo a pesar de que tienen la oficialidad de su lado
o es que lo vas a negar para reirme de ti?


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (3 Dic 2010)

Adenosín Trifosfato dijo:


> *Toda la parafernalia militar son tejemanejes geoestratégicos que derivan aún de la Guerra Fría y la época en la que la Unión Soviética invadió Afghanistan para llegar al Beluchistán y agenciarse esa zona geostratégica por donde pasan las 2/3 partes de todo el petróleo mundial, lo que derivó luego en la aplicación de la Doctrina Carter y el dominio Americano de esas aguas, sin embargo son aguas internacionales y no hay guerra declarada, así que todos pueden poner su patita y su buque por esas aguas. Así mismo esa zona es un polvorín de piratas (que no solo van en zodiacs...), y ponen en peligro la seguridad mercantil de la región, también hay unos caladeros de importancia vital, en el Golfo de Adén es donde pescaba y donde fué capturado el Alakrana, aún estando todo a reventar de militares.*



Todo eso que dices es verdad.



La pregunta es 
En el golfo de Aden pasa algo màs de lo comun?
*No habias entendido la pregunta?*


Te explico como funziona la logica probabilista:
Si algo es inusual puede ser una simple coincidencia o puede ser indice de un factor sistematico--para poder saber si las probabilidades denotan un factor sistematico se tiene que hacer un estudio estadistico previo con datos bien sacados. Luego se hace una comparacion con las curvas de probabilidades que se han estudiado para ese tipo de casos o màs comunmente la normal o gausiana, haciendo la comparacion de datos con la normal o gausiana cuya media es cero y cuya deviacion estandard es 1 se puede calcular si las probabilidades puestas a comparacion son tan bajas como para decir con una certeza del 95 90 o 99 % que los datos denotan almenos la presencia de un factor sistematico, o sea: que ahi pasa algo màs.
*Veamos pues si es verdad que toda esa cantidad de barcos militares de tantas naciones diferentes han estado siempre ahi o si es en estos momentos que han llegado muchos barcos militares màs de la cuenta màs de lo comun.*
*Y si ese mas de lo comun es tal como para dudar...*
Si es asì 
Entonces se puede pensar que hay una causa probable que no es la comun
O sea almenos un factor sistematico externo a la normalidad--factor que hay que buscar.
Ese factor puede ser cualquier cosa hay que comprender la realidad para saberlo a ciencia cierta
*Esto quiere decir que si la cantidad de barcos es demasiada respecto a antes, las posibles conclusiones pueden ser
1 algo màs pasa ahi
2 es una coincidencia que aunque poco probable no es imposible*


----------



## semper_fidelis (10 Ene 2011)

Mientras estos amables seres nos limpien un poco el planeta... podríamos ofrecerles a nuestros líderes locales para que les practicasen toda clase de experimentos degradantes, empezando por Jordi Hereu, ilustre alcalde de la Ciudad Condal, y acabando por zETApé. España iría mejor.


----------



## psikoWOLF (10 Ene 2011)

vaya, esas referencias del golfo de Aden datan mínimo de enero de 2010...

Ha pasado un año...


----------



## bruto (16 Ene 2011)

El oro de los Dioses: Puertas dimensionales o estelares en el mundo - Luces en la Oscuridad

DOMINGO 16 DE ENERO DE 2011

Puertas dimensionales o estelares en el mundo - Luces en la Oscuridad




Con Enrique de Vicente, periodista, escritor, investigador y director de “Año Cero”.


Muchos creen, debido a que nos acercamos al 2012, que la Tierra está a punto de cambiar de vibra.ión y que para ello se están produciendo, desde hace tiempo, numerosos fenómenos y sucesos que desembocarán en ese cambio en toda la humanidad.

En este sentido, a principios de enero del año pasado un temblor sacudió el suelo en la zona del Golfo de Adén ,entre Yemen y Somalia, sin causar grandes daños. Asimismo, y con el pretexto de combatir la piratería y la creciente violencia de Al- Quaeda, las grandes superpotencias mundiales, como Estados Unidos, China, Gran Bretaña e incluso España entre otras, enviaron sus mejores embarcaciones y contingentes militares al lugar.

Esta situación ha levantado las sospechas de muchas personas que han puesto en tela de juicio que haya sido necesario semejante despliegue militar para combatir el ataque de unas embarcaciones piratas, e insisten que detrás de esta operación hay algo más y que se ha intentado esconder, por todos los medios, de la opinión publica mundial.

En este contexto, nuestro siguiente invitado, al igual que muchos otros investigadores, asegura que en el Golfo de Adén se encuentra un lugar de poder o puerta dimensional, y que ya se ha activado para empezar a ayudar a cambiar la consciencia de la humanidad.

Pero, ¿qué es exactamente una puerta dimensional o estelar? ¿Cuántas hay en el mundo? ¿Es Santiago de Compostela una de esas puertas? ¿Por qué se está intentando esconder su existencia? ¿Cuándo se producirá su activación definitiva? ¿Qué deben hacer los humanos para contribuir a que se activen dichas puertas?

Para responder a estas y otras cuestiones tenemos con nosotros a Enrique de Vicente, periodista, escritor, investigador y director de “Año Cero”.


----------



## HayQueHacerAlgoYa (16 Ene 2011)

Pase lo que pase estoy preparado...


----------



## Tiby (17 Ene 2011)

Tico, pásame el teléfono de tu camello. Thanks


----------



## scott adkins (17 Ene 2011)

Espejo Solar dijo:


> Se me ocurre otra idea, preparan una guerra contra yemen, hay bastante info a traves de google pero cojo un hilo de burbuja: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...proxima-guerra-invasion-bombardeos-yemen.html



Segun la sacrosanta por muchos Wikileaks ya llevan en guerra ahi desde 2008.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (18 Ene 2011)

LOS REPTILIANOS Y GRISES Y OTRAS DEMENCIAS SON LA FORMA QUE ADOPTARIAMOS SI SIGuIESEMOS SIENDO BRUTALES NAZIS CONTROLADORES (REPTILIANOS) Y ESTUDIOSOS NERDS CIENTIFICOIDES LOGICOS MENTALES NUNCAFOLLISTAS (GRISES)


goldgod dijo:


> raro es... Pero olvidate de enfrentamientos contra aliens. Que hollywood es holliwood, pero si los aliens vienen de mal rollo... Preparate para la extincion.
> 
> La tecnologia necesaria para realizar viajes estaleras es tan superior a la nuestra que se mearian y se cagarian en nuestros missiles nucelares y demas milongas.
> 
> Lo que si se esta haciendo alli, es malgastar mucho dinero del contribuyente global para projer el bussines del nwo. Vamos lo tipico, generar gasto absurdo para aumentar la deuda y de este modo aumentar el negocio y el poder de los kapos finacieros de la fed.



*
Los alienigenas son solo formas de pensamiento que nos llegan del futuro*

En especial los casiopeianos somos nosotros mismos en el futuro

¿Entienden que estamos conectados con los hijos de nuestros hijos en el futuro?
Sus formas de pensamiento evolucionadas viajan a traves de ondas magneticas, olas magneticas que estàn a punto de romper tal como rompen las olas del mar

*LLEGA LA OLA*


----------



## Viernes_negro (18 Ene 2011)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Iba a abrir un tema para hablar sobre un tema, que está parcialmente relacionado con éste. Así que lo pongo aquí:
> 
> ¿Seres multidimensionales y/o reptilianos están causando frío y hasta una glaciación?
> 
> ...



Buenísimo lo del Rafa-paypal y la Sorcha de antes . . .

Vaya mierda de aliens, por cierto, envían a los marines y no hay ni una foto torturando a los aliens capturados.


----------



## todoayen (18 Ene 2011)

Con razón los aliens tienen ojos rasgados estilo chino.Vienen del futuro.


----------



## Asurbanipal (8 Feb 2011)

Muchos dicen tonterías sobre el tema y poca gente hace propuestas serias.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Feb 2011)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> LOS REPTILIANOS Y GRISES Y OTRAS DEMENCIAS SON LA FORMA QUE ADOPTARIAMOS SI SIGIESEMOS SIENDO BRUTALES NAZIS CONTROLADORES (REPTILIANOS) Y ESTUDIOSOS NERDS CIENTIFICOIDES LOGICOS MENTALES NUNCAFOLLISTAS (GRISES)
> *
> Los alienigenas son solo formas de pensamiento que nos llegan del futuro*
> 
> ...




El pensamiento “deseoso” y el fin de un sueño de supremacía «

El pensamiento “deseoso” y el fin de un sueño de supremacía
En muchas ocasiones los Casiopeos advirtieron acerca de la naturaleza del Servicio a Sí – la tendencia de vivir en “Pensamiento Deseoso.”

Esto está discutido en la manera más interesante en el siguiente extracto:

Canalización de Laura Knight

22-10-94

P: (L) ¿Están los seres humanos atrapados en la materia física?

R: Por propia elección

P: (L) ¿Por qué hicieron esta elección?

R: Para experimentar las sensaciones físicas. Fue una decisión mental de grupo.

P: (L) ¿Quién estaba a cargo del grupo?




R: El grupo.

P: (L) ¿Puede la interacción entre alma/espíritu y el cuerpo físico producir algunos subproductos secundarios deseables para otros seres?

R: Todas las cosas tienen consecuencias deseables, así como consecuencias indeseables, pero también se debe mencionar aquí que todo lo que existe en todos las reinos del universo pueden experimentar la existencia en sólo una de dos maneras. Eso se definiría como un ciclo de onda larga y un ciclo de onda corta. Volviendo atrás a tu pregunta previa acerca de por qué los humanos están “atrapados” en una existencia física, que, por supuesto, es voluntaria y elegida; esto fue debido al deseo de cambiar de una experiencia de ciclo de onda larga, de lo que completamente llamarías existencia etérea o espiritual, al ciclo de onda corta de lo que llamarías existencia física. La diferencia es que el ciclo de onda larga involucra sólo cambios muy graduales en la evolución en una manera cíclica. Mientras que un ciclo de onda corta involucra a una dualidad. Y este es el caso de almas en cuerpos físicos como es experimentado en este plano terrenal porque el alma experimenta un estado etéreo por la mitad del ciclo y un estado físico por la otra mitad del ciclo. Mientras estas mitades no se miden en tiempo en la manera de la que mides el tiempo, la totalidad de la experiencia es idéntica en cada parte. La necesidad de formar el ciclo de onda corta fue traída a través de la naturaleza por medio de los límites naturales del universo cuando la mente de las almas del grupo eligió experimentar lo físico en oposición a una existencia completamente etérea.

P: (L) ¿Esta interacción produce un subproducto?

R: Produce subproductos iguales de una naturaleza positiva y negativa.


P: (L) ¿Y cuáles son estos subproductos?

R: ¿Cuál te respondo primero?

P: (L) El positivo.

R: El subproducto positivo es un aumento en la energía relativa que acelera el proceso de aprendizaje del alma y todos sus compañeros interactivos unidimensionales y bidimensionales, es decir flora y fauna, minerales, etc. Todos experimentan un crecimiento y movimiento hacia la unión a una velocidad más rápida en el ciclo a través de este ciclo de onda corta con transferencia físico/etérea. De una naturaleza negativa, también produce muchas experiencias negativas para éstas mismas entidades que, de otra manera, no existirían porque siendo de una naturaleza de primer o segundo nivel, la flora y la fauna experimentarían ordinariamente un largo término o un ciclo de onda larga en el plano físico en comparación con un ciclo de la onda corta físico y etéreo, como lo hacen ahora debido a su interacción con la especie humana en su ciclo de la onda corta etéreo/física.

P: (L) Un comentario fue hecho respecto a que ciertos extraterrestres secuestran a seres humanos y les someten a muertes crueles y a tortura para crear “transferencia de energía máxima”. Con respecto a esto, ¿cuál es esta transferencia de energía máxima que ocurre durante un proceso de tortura de muerte larga y lenta?

R: El miedo y la ansiedad extrema acumulan energía de miedo/ansiedad que es de una naturaleza negativa que aprovisiona de “combustible” a los seres de los que hablas cuando ellos lo extraen; producen una especie de energía que aprovisiona de combustible y mantiene sus formas de alimento basadas en determinada estructura metabólica.

P: (L) ¿Cuál es su estructura metabólica?

R: Eso es muy complejo y muy difícil de describir porque pertenece a cuarto nivel de densidad y es algo que no entiendes. Pero, parte de la razón de su existencia en el cuarto nivel es su capacidad de alimentarse con métodos etéreos y con métodos físicos indistintamente. Por lo tanto, esta transferencia de energía representaría el método etéreo de alimento y otros medios se alcanzan físicamente por parte de ellos.

P: (L) ¿Qué otros medios?

R: Ellos beben sangre y subproductos de la sangre para mantenerse.

P: (L) ¿Hacen esto?

R: Sí, pero la ingesta ocurre de una forma diferente de la que podrías imaginar. Se realiza a través de los poros.

P: (L) ¿De qué manera?

R: Bañándose y después absorbiendo los productos necesarios y disponiendo del producto restante. [...]

P: (L) Yendo de nuevo a los seres que absorben los alimentos a través de sus poros, ¿qué clase de seres son estos?

R: Aquellos que describes como seres Lagartos (reptiles) y aquellos que describes como grises. Hacer esto es necesario para su supervivencia. Aunque los Grises no son parte natural del ciclo de onda corta, sino más bien una creación artificial de los seres Lagarto, pero sin embargo ellos realizan las funciones de alimentación de la misma manera.

P: (L) Puesto que son creados artificialmente por los seres Lagarto, ¿esto significa que no tienen alma?

R: Eso es correcto.

P: (L) ¿Cómo funcionan? ¿Son como robots?

R: Funcionan por la interacción con las almas de los seres Lagarto. Esta tecnología es extremadamente avanzada y lejana de lo que conoces, pero los seres Grises se construyen y se diseñan no sólo artificialmente, sino también funcionan como una proyección mental y psíquica de los seres Lagarto. Son como “sondas” de la cuarta dimensión.

P: (L) ¿Como sondas de la cuarta dimensión?, ¿cuáles son sus capacidades?

R: Tienen las mismas capacidades de los seres Lagarto a excepción del hecho de que su aspecto físico es enteramente diferente y no tienen almas propias y su estructura biológica es internamente diferente, pero su funcionamiento es el mismo. Para permanecer como seres de proyección, también deben absorber los alimentos en la misma manera espiritual y física como lo hacen los seres Lagarto. La razón por la cual la energía negativa es combustible necesario es que los seres Lagarto y los Grises son seres que viven en el cuarto nivel de densidad, que es el nivel más alto de densidad donde uno puede existir en servicio solamente a sí mismo como lo hacen éstas entidades. Así pues, por lo tanto, deben absorber energía negativa porque el cuarto nivel de densidad es el ejemplo más alto del servicio a sí mismo que es un patrón negativo de pensamiento. 

El cuarto nivel de densidad es una progresión del tercer nivel de densidad. Con cada progresión hacia arriba en nivel de densidad, la existencia para la entidad consciente individual llega a ser menos difícil. Así pues, por lo tanto, el cuarto nivel de densidad es menos difícil para la existencia que el tercero, el tercero es menos difícil que el segundo y etcétera. Pone menos tensión en la energía del alma. Por lo tanto, los seres que existen en el cuarto nivel de densidad pueden extraer de los seres que existen en el tercer nivel de densidad la energía negativa del alma simplemente absorviéndola. Asimismo, los seres en el tercer nivel de densidad pueden extraerla de seres en el segundo nivel de densidad, aunque esto no sea necesario, y sin embargo se hace. Esta es la razón por la cual los seres humanos que existen en el tercer nivel causan con frecuencia dolor y sufrimiento a los del reino animal que existen en el segundo nivel de densidad, porque extraen energía negativa del alma ,como seres que sirven sobre todo a sí mismos, como ustedes lo hacen, de aquellos en el segundo nivel y en el primero, etcétera.

Ahora, conforme ustedes avanzan al cuarto nivel de densidad que está viniendo hacia ustedes, ustedes deben escoger si progresar al servicio a otros o permanecer en el nivel del servicio a sí mismo. Para llegar a una decisión necesitarán cierto período de tiempo. Esto es a lo que se refiere como el “período de los mil años.”

Éste es el período, según lo medido en términos de calendario, que determinará si ustedes avanzarán al servicio a otros o permanecerán en el nivel del servicio a sí mismo. Y los que se describen como seres Lagarto han elegido trabarse firmemente en el servicio a sí mismo. Y, puesto que están en el nivel más alto de densidad donde es posible esto, deben extraer continuamente grandes cantidades de energía negativa de aquellos en el tercer nivel, el segundo nivel, etcétera, que es por lo cual ellos hacen lo que hacen. Esto también explica por qué la raza de estos seres está muriendo, porque no han podido aprender por sí mismos cómo progresar de forma particular de expresión a otro modo del servicio a otros. Y, puesto que ellos tienen tal largo período de tiempo, como ustedes lo medirían, estando en este nivel y, de hecho, han llegado a aferrarse firmemente a éste, esta es la razón por la cual están muriendo y están intentando desesperadamente tomar tanta energía de ustedes como sea posible y también intentan reconstruir su raza metabólicamente.

P: (L) Si somos fuente de alimento y de trabajo para ellos, ¿ por qué no nos crían en reservas en su propio planeta?

R: Ellos lo hacen.

P: (L) Puesto que hay tantos de nosotros aquí, ¿por qué no vienen y asumen el control?

R: Ésa es su intención. Ésa ha sido su intención durante bastante tiempo. Han estado viajando adelante y atrás a través del tiempo como ustedes lo conocen, para manipular las cosas de tal modo que puedan absorber una cantidad máxima de energía negativa con la transferencia del tercer nivel al cuarto nivel que este planeta va a experimentar, con la esperanza de que puedan tomar posesión de ustedes en el cuarto nivel y, de tal modo, lograr varias cosas.

1: mantener a su raza como especie viable;

2: aumento de su número;

3: aumento de su energía;

4: expansión de su raza a través del reino de la cuarta densidad.

Para hacer todo esto han estado interfiriendo con los acontecimientos en lo que ustedes medirían en calendario durante aproximadamente 74 mil años. Y ellos lo han hecho en un completo estado de quietud de tiempo espacial viajando adelante y atrás en el tiempo a su voluntad durante este trabajo.

Aunque de una forma bastante interesante, todo esto fallará.

P: (L) ¿Cómo pueden estar así de seguros de que fallará?

R: Porque lo vemos. Somos capaces de ver todo, no sólo lo que queremos ver. El terrible fallo de estas entidades es que ven solamente lo que quieren ver. En otras palabras, están atrapados en la manifestación más alta posible de lo que ustedes se referirían como pensamiento deseoso. Y, el pensamiento deseoso representado en el cuarto nivel de densidad se convierte en realidad para ese nivel.

¿Saben cuánto piensan ustedes “deseosamente”? Bien, mucho de esto no se convierte en realidad para ustedes porque están en el tercer nivel, pero si estuvieran en el cuarto nivel y realizaran la misma función “deseosa”, el resultado sería, de hecho, sus conciencia de la realidad.

Por lo tanto no pueden ver lo que nosotros podemos ver puesto que servimos a otros en oposición a l servicio a sí mismo, y puesto que estamos en el sexto nivel, podemos ver todo lo que es en todos los puntos tal como es, y no como nosotros quisiéramos que fuera. [...]

P: (L) ¿Vivieron los extraterrestres, y específicamente los Lagartos, entre la humanidad y recibieron adoración?

R: No vivieron entre la humanidad, sino que interactuaron directamente con los seres humanos, en varios momentos en el pasado. Fueron en esos momentos cuando los seres humanos estaban dispuestos a aceptar deidades apareciendo directamente de fuentes exteriores y después a adorarlas. Tales cosas no han ocurrido en el pasado reciente. Pero, ¡cuidado!, podría muy bien volver a ocurrir muy pronto.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nC2gZMNkyJo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## The fool on the hill-Y (12 Feb 2011)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> LOS REPTILIANOS Y GRISES Y OTRAS DEMENCIAS SON LA FORMA QUE ADOPTARIAMOS SI SIGIESEMOS SIENDO BRUTALES NAZIS CONTROLADORES (REPTILIANOS) Y ESTUDIOSOS NERDS CIENTIFICOIDES LOGICOS MENTALES NUNCAFOLLISTAS (GRISES)



¡Buenisima forma de definirlos!


----------



## Exor (13 Feb 2011)

¿Los piratas de Somalia, Al-Qaeda en Yemen o el control de una de las mayores rutas de petróleo del mundo? | ANTIMPERIALISTA



> Mucho se ha hablado y se sigue hablando, en los medios de comunicación de masas capitalistas, de la amenaza que suponen para los intereses occidentales, los llamados piratas somalíes. Ahora estos mismos medios nos vuelven a sobresaltar con una nueva amenaza en la zona, concretamente en Yemen, siendo el protagonista, esta vez, la fantasmal y ubicua Al-Qaeda, que oportunamente vuelve a aparecer allí donde el Imperio necesita combatirla.
> 
> Pero ¿son realmente los piratas somalíes y Al-Qaeda en Yemen, la principal preocupación de occidente en esta deprimida región del planeta? Basta echar un vistazo al mapa para darse cuenta que no.
> 
> El golfo de Adén, entre Somalia y Yemen constituye la entrada y salida del mar Rojo (una de las mayores rutas petroleras del mundo) hacia el océano Índico. Controlar ambos países significa controlar las exportaciones petrolíferas de varios de los mayores países productores de petróleo, entre ellos, Arabia Saudí (el mayor), con lo que una oportuna amenaza terrorista en la zona, convenientemente aireada y magnificada por los medios de manipulación masiva occidentales, es, sin duda, la excusa perfecta para aumentar la presencia militar de las grandes potencias imperialistas y, por ende, para controlar las exportaciones de petróleo.


----------



## Doctor No (13 Feb 2011)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Aquí una de las marcianas que salen por el agujero del golfo...



Cierto, se me pone gordo.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (13 Feb 2011)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El pensamiento “deseoso” y el fin de un sueño de supremacía «
> 
> El pensamiento “deseoso” y el fin de un sueño de supremacía
> En muchas ocasiones los Casiopeos advirtieron acerca de la naturaleza del Servicio a Sí – la tendencia de vivir en “Pensamiento Deseoso.”
> ...



¿Estamos conectados con los hijos de nuestros hijos en el futuro?
Sus formas de pensamiento evolucionadas viajan a traves de ondas magneticas, olas magneticas que estàn a punto de romper tal como rompen las olas del mar

LLEGA LA OLA BUENA Y SOLO ESA



"el cuarto nivel de densidad es el ejemplo más alto del servicio a sí mismo que es un patrón negativo de pensamiento"
*Pareciera que habla de los bankeros*


----------



## ivian (17 Feb 2011)

si metéis estas coordenadas tal cual en maps.google.com, y ampliáis (un lugar que está allá por este golfo de Adén):

14.014416,48.356404

se ve una figura redonda en la tierra.

En este video además relacionan tal figura con un crop circle, creo:

Stargate - Golfo de Adén on Vimeo

¿Qué es?

salud


----------



## невежда (17 Feb 2011)

He navegado por el golfo de Aden hace casi un año. Allí lo que hay es piratas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Feb 2011)

no os alarmeis, vienen a pagarnos las pensiones


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (17 Feb 2011)

Tico dijo:


> Allí se encuentran buques de guerra de:
> 
> -Australia
> -Belgica
> ...



*LOS PIRATAS USAN BUQUES DE GUERRA DE *
-Australia
-Belgica
-Bulgaria
-Canada
-China
-Dinamarca
-Francia
-Alemania
-Grecia
-India
-Irán
-Italia
-Japón
-Korea del sur
-Malasia
-Holanda
-Pakistán
-Portugal
-Arabia Saudi
-Rusia
-Singapur
-España
-Suecia
-Thailandia
-Turquía
-Gran Bretaña
-Estados Unidos


----------



## JuanMacClane (23 Feb 2011)

no tendra nada que ver con prepar el camino para cuando se empiecen a revolver los árabes??? (como está pasando ahora)


----------



## Asurbanipal (23 Abr 2011)

Ni lo sabemos ni lo sabremos con exactitud, pero existir, existe. 

Pero, de repente, salen tantos temas conspiranoicos a la ves oficialmente, que ya uno no sabe cuál creer o no creer. 

Lo peor (...) está por venir.


----------



## orco666 (24 Abr 2011)

este personaje habla del tema a saco..
mirar como mueve los ojos yo creo que lo hace a posta para que creamos que es un experimento genetico militar..la entrevista esta preparadisima creo yo
pero esta curioso oirle

YouTube - Project Camelot - Aaron McCollum. Golfo de Adén. Parte 1/9 (Subtitulado al español)


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Abr 2011)

ivian dijo:


> si metéis estas coordenadas tal cual en maps.google.com, y ampliáis (un lugar que está allá por este golfo de Adén):
> 
> 14.014416,48.356404
> 
> ...



Curioso. A ver si va a ser un barbecho anque alli poco van a sacar del terruńo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Abr 2011)

¿Qué, ya han aparecido los extraterrestres en Adén?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (25 Abr 2011)

pues vaya,en el listado de los buques de guerra,falta la marina suiza.


----------



## JuanPiece (25 Abr 2011)

Ya están preparando el terreno para Irán...

La teoría de la puerta espacial... ehm... no.


----------



## JuanPiece (30 Abr 2011)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Aquí una de las marcianas que salen por el agujero del golfo...



















:baba: :baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## MASCARADA (30 Abr 2011)

*
.!!!Me van a fundir,esperad,ahora,toma *******uno menos!!!.

!!! Es difícil pilotar y escribir al mismo tiempo !!!*







*.En el Golfo de Edén se están preparando todas las naves de la élite y de todos sus colaboradores para marcharse a Marte.

.Este es el símbolo que se coloca en las bases para que sea visualizado desde el espacio en caso de que los sistemas electrónicos sean atacados ya que las naves pueden seguir volando aunque con toda la electrónica fundida y hay que guiarse con la vista. *







*. A través de google lo veréis colocado en el golfo de Edén,donde la base también tiene lanzaderas debajo del agua*













<iframe width="640" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/UX4e9pHIfrQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*.Están embarcando todo el oro del planeta para llevárselo.

Os dejo varios vídeos de la élite,pero estáis mas ciego que un mono cocotero.*

*Hay tenéis el símbolo,en el propio vídeo y no tocarme mucho los cojones que me cojo la nave y me largo,jajajajaj,!!! No podría hacerlo!!!jajajajja.*

<iframe frameborder="0" width="640" height="510" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/xhwx1z?theme=none&wmode=transparent"></iframe><br /><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhwx1z_katy-perry-e-t-ft-kanye-west_music" target="_blank">Katy Perry - E.T. ft. Kanye West</a> <i>por <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/JosephGranja" target="_blank">JosephGranja</a></i>


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (30 Abr 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> .*En el Golfo de Edén se están preparando todas las naves de la élite y de todos sus colaboradores para marcharse a Marte.
> *



*
Eso seria lo mejor que podrian hacer *las elites masonicas de gobernantes del mundo *para salvar el planeta* 
y tambien para salvar la vida humana en este planeta,
* largarse a otro planeta*

Tengo una impresion de que voy a festejar con saltos y gritos de alegria y no serè el unico ni estarè en minoria


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (30 Abr 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *
> .!!!Me van a fundir,esperad,ahora,toma *******uno menos!!!.
> 
> !!! Es difícil pilotar y escribir al mismo tiempo !!!*
> ...



<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/l-LPFLa_hCA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MASCARADA (30 Abr 2011)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> *
> Eso seria lo mejor que podrian hacer *las elites masonicas de gobernantes del mundo *para salvar el planeta*
> y tambien para salvar la vida humana en este planeta,
> * largarse a otro planeta*
> ...









*.Si vas a festejarlo mucho,pero antes jesus no dijo la gran mayoría de cosas que están escritas en la biblia y aparte el mismo fue engañado,así que como te vallas en el falso Rapto que tiene preparada la élite,pues habrá que ir a rescatarte por ser un mono cocotero,te lo resumo en Plan Macarra;

.Los Reptilianos de sangre azul son provenientes de marte y no pueden vivir aquí,debido a que cada planeta o espíritu como se le llama,tiene una resonancia determinada por el núcleo del planeta( Resonancia Shumman) y que sin ellas te mueres,eso si,después de volverte medio loco.

.Los Reptilianos hibridaron al hombre mezclandolo con su genetica reptil( Libro de Enoh)para crear una sub-especie que pudiesen controlar desde su planeta para alimentarse,queriendo joder a los Sumerios que fueron quienes mediante ingeniería genética crearon al hombre mezclando su propio ADN con el mono bipedo,todo era perfecto,incluso la esclavitud,hasta que ellos aparecieron para seguir con sus batallitas,ya que los sumerios arrasaron Marte y los reptilianos jodidos se tuvieron que meter bajo tierra al ser dañada también toda su atmósfera,la cual,ya esta casi recuperada y con arbolitos,así que dijeron todos cuando se volvieron a recuperar con sus nuevas armas para el combate;


 !!!vamos a joder a los esclavos creados por los sumerios y vamos a ir a enfrentarlos en esta guerra contra ellos!!!.

.Así que se enfrentaron en una batalla nuclear en el planeta tierra y destruyeron todas las construcciones sumerias y encima jodieron a los esclavos,por que de la mezcla reptil salieron titanes que se comían a los hombres,así que un grupo numeroso de humanos ayudados por los supervivientes sumerios los liquidaron,pero los reptilian eran mas *********así que se dividieron por diversos territorios haciéndose pasar por dioses para doblegar a los supervivientes y enfrentarlos con sus propios semejantes para terminar de exterminar a los pocos sumerios que quedaban y volver a hibridar humanos que fueron los que colocaron en el poder marchándose a su planeta de origen donde viven actualmente.

.Todos ellos tenían un odio atroz a los humanos,pero necesitaban alimentarse de su energía psíquica así que desarrollaron todos los sistemas de adoración en los templos,donde esa energía es enviada a marte a través de los obeliscos colocados en todo el planeta tierra y que están colocados en la lineas magnéticas de la tierra,y que como eran muy listos,levantaron templos donde estaban todas las intersecciones de las lineas de la ley o teluricas de la tierra para absorber la energía de las masas congregadas y reconducir toda la PSI por pasillos hasta ser almacenada y enviada.

.Ahora mismo están todos jodidos en Marte,incluso los híbridos de aquí,por que el sol esta mandando mediante sus explosiones energéticas toda la energía hacia el núcleo y las ondas shumman están aumentando,por lo tanto se deben de marchar antes del máximo apogeo del 2012,por que su ciclo de resonancia es diferente,pero antes los cabronazos la liaran con una falsa invasión para presentarse como los buenos salvadores que vencen la falsa invasión,mostrando al mundo un mesías ayudado por los sa*****tes de los cojones y sus múltiples fans.

.Procederán al rapto de millones de seres humanos que serán llevados a Marte para ser sus esclavos,donde todos ellos estarán al servicio de la Élite que se esta preparando para marcharse y se les creara microhabitat para que se acostumbren poco a poco a esa resonancia y que sigan entregando ese energía,estadios de deportes,cine,televisión,nuevos dioses a los que adorar,en fin que hay que meterles otro bombazo después de rescatar a los monos engañados.

Las Pirámides fueron construidas por los Reptlianos,al igual que sus estructuras dañadas de Marte durante la Guerra,busca los obeliscos que no son simples regalos,son antenas geométricas al igual que las cúpulas parabólicas de los templos que se encargan de recoger también la energía Psíquica..

Un saludo y Jesus hizo muchas otras cosas después de darse cuenta de la tomadura de pelo con su dios reptiliano Yavhe que estaba al mando,así que se largo a Cachemira desilusionado muriendo de viejo,no resucito,ya que la sabana santa de turin es una creación de la élite y sus heridas no fueron tan graves,por que solo estuvo unas horas en la cruz,siendo bajado por orden De Poncio Pilatos que no tragaba a los hebreos y conocía sus leyes religiosas para evitar la muerte de este hombre que le hablo muchas verdades,aunque se le iba la castaña muy a menudo debido a que Yavhe siempre le decía lo que tenia que hacer,el era un híbrido de sangre azul y por lo tanto era controlado.

Un saludo por que me van a encerrar en el Psiquiátrico,de todo modos es un resumen muy bestia,por que hay ciertos datos históricos que han sido manipulados para dar la apariencia de que el hombre se tiro 3.000 años sin conocer la rueda,jajajaj,que cachondas las lagartijas.*


----------



## Kategorie C (30 Abr 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


>



Me he tomado la molestia de pasar a decimal las coordenadas que aparecen la segunda imagen (14" 00' 51. 48º N 48" 21' 23. 49º E), es decir: Latitud 14.014167 Longitud 48.356389. Podéis copiarlas tal cual en Google Maps (http://maps.google.es/, no hace falta tener el Google Earth instalado) y aparecerá ese punto. Haciendo zoom al máximo, efectivamente *esa mierda circular aparece* (no es un fotomontaje). 

¿Alguien sabe qué es? Abstenerse magufadas sin fundamento y frases trascendentales acerca de la razón humana, por favor.

*Enlace directo:*
http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sour...4.014128,48.356648&spn=0.001465,0.001725&z=19

Añado: por supuesto, no encaja para nada con el crop circle de Wilton Windmill. Empezando porque esta estructura del Golfo de Adén tiene 8 radios principales, mientras que el dibujo en la cosecha de Wilton tiene 12. El vídeo es una magufada de tomo y lomo.


----------



## Vinvinelo (30 Abr 2011)

Kategorie C dijo:


> Me he tomado la molestia de pasar a decimal las coordenadas que aparecen la segunda imagen (14" 00' 51. 48º N 48" 21' 23. 49º E), es decir: Latitud 14.014167 Longitud 48.356389. Podéis copiarlas tal cual en Google Maps (Google Maps, no hace falta tener el Google Earth instalado) y aparecerá ese punto. Haciendo zoom al máximo, efectivamente *esa mierda circular aparece* (no es un fotomontaje).
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe qué es? Abstenerse magufadas sin fundamento y frases trascendentales acerca de la razón humana, por favor.
> 
> ...



¿qué se supone que es?

no se ve sombra por lo que no creo que sea el dejado de un edificio. ¿un dibujo hecho con tierra?


----------



## allseeyingeye (30 Abr 2011)

se ve clarisimo, que es una plaza de aparcamiento de minusvalidos, para una nave espacial/interdimensionaria Sumerio-Anunnaki.


----------



## orco666 (30 Abr 2011)

que alguno coja la zodiac y se de un paseo por alli y nos informe qe coño es eso..
el dibujo del maizal no coincide exactamente con ese...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Abr 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> Los Reptilianos de sangre azul son provenientes de marte y no pueden vivir aquí,debido a que cada planeta o espíritu como se le llama,tiene una resonancia determinada por el núcleo del planeta( Resonancia Shumman) y que sin ellas te mueres,eso si,después de volverte medio loco.
> 
> .Los Reptilianos hibridaron al hombre mezclandolo con su genetica reptil( Libro de Enoh)para crear una sub-especie que pudiesen controlar desde su planeta para alimentarse,queriendo joder a los Sumerios que fueron quienes mediante ingeniería genética crearon al hombre mezclando su propio ADN con el mono bipedo,todo era perfecto,incluso la esclavitud,hasta que ellos aparecieron para seguir con sus batallitas,ya que los sumerios arrasaron Marte y los reptilianos jodidos se tuvieron que meter bajo tierra al ser dañada también toda su atmósfera,la cual,ya esta casi recuperada y con arbolitos,así que dijeron todos cuando se volvieron a recuperar con sus nuevas armas para el combate;
> 
> ...



Te he quitado el logo satanico y las negritas, que es mas cómodo. A mi el relato me ha encantado. Habia un libro antiquisimo que se llamaba "El por que de todas las cosas" , se hace referencia a el en el libro "Historias de la HIstoria", te iba a molar.
Por cierto, he observado que te molan los Dimmu Borgir, pues bien, es un grupo bastante malo, mucho trigger en la bateria... el unico que merecia la pena era precisamente el batera Nick BArker y ya no toca con ellos. Mola mas Lock Up o Napalm Death.
En fin, que lo pases bien en el manicomio, al menos te daran tres comidas al dia.


----------



## MASCARADA (30 Abr 2011)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> *
> Eso seria lo mejor que podrian hacer *las elites masonicas de gobernantes del mundo *para salvar el planeta*
> y tambien para salvar la vida humana en este planeta,
> * largarse a otro planeta*
> ...









*.De todos y como te he explicado en el anterior post sobre Jesus de Nazareth,recuerda que te dio unas enseñanzas para evitar el control del Yavhe (reptilian),dándose cuenta demasiado tarde del engaño al cual había sido sometido como contactado;*

*.¿Tenia la mitad de su Genética Sangre roja?............SI

.¿El era un híbrido hasta que se dio cuenta del engaño?.............SI.

.Aunque el hombre y la mujer fuesen creados geneticamente por los sumerios,estos ni siquiera conocían de donde venia su espíritu,el cual sigue siendo el regalo misterioso que lo anima todo en el universo,el cual,es la consciencia o mente del Creador Verdadero fragmentada por toda la Creacion,existiendo por debajo de el mismo,dioses demiurgos y arcontes creadores de Mundos de dualidad Universal.

RECUERDA SU LEGADO DE SANGRE ROJA. .

MODO ON-MESIAS SUPERSTAR;

" Amaos los unos a los otros como yo os he amado,por que todos sois sus hijos y su consciencia eterna,todos sois hermanos,por que habéis nacido de la gloria Eterna del Padre,que es al mismo tiempo vuestra Madre. ABBA.

" No temáis a la muerte,por que dentro de cada uno de vosotros,reside la inmortalidad que ya os fue regalada antes de nacer en la carne "

" Sois su Reflejo en el Bien y en el Mal "

MODO ON -ROBOT ESPAÑOL ESCOBATOR;

.Así,que no preocuparos por nada;!!!!bueno me voy que están los loqueros alterados en el Psiquiátrico y voy a putearlos un poco!!!!;*

<iframe width="640" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/x6o-0CQnAls?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Asurbanipal (30 Abr 2011)

Has leido mal a Zitchin, pues los sumerios no se aparearon con los monos, sino los Anunnakis con los humanos (sale en el Génesis). Y los sumerios no destrozaron Marte, acaban de salir del Neolítico. :no:


----------



## Copcrim (30 Abr 2011)

Mandad a Jose Hinojosa con la cámara de fotos y una barca con remos y que nos explique que pasa por alli


----------



## CALIXTO (30 Abr 2011)

¿Alguien me puede explicar qué cojones es lo que sale en la foto?

Se encuentra al norte del "quesito el caserío". Justo donde empiezan esas montañas más oscuras.


----------



## MASCARADA (30 Abr 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Has leido mal a Zitchin, pues los sumerios no se aparearon con los monos, sino los Anunnakis con los humanos (sale en el Génesis). Y los sumerios no destrozaron Marte, acaban de salir del Neolítico. :no:









*Asurnipal si les digo sumerios lo entienden mejor para realizar la búsqueda.

.Los anunnakis crearon al hombre como un esclavo haciendo muchos experimentos con las especies autóctonas del planeta,pero viendo todos los errores y la baja inteligencia,reproducion,errores genéticos que tenían,decidieron hacer lo que tu sabes!!!!desobedecer al consejo !!!.......Enki y enlil,etc.

.Una vez que fue creado el hombre convirtiéndose en un sumerio adorador y esclavo,este vio,como entre ellos los dioses empezaban a luchar por el control de los territorios,recordandote que eran muy pocos los que estaban en el planeta extrayendo oro y que habían construido bases en diferentes planetas,pero en Marte se encontraron con la especie reptiliana,así que como en Avatar se la llevaron por delante.

.Pues bien,en esa contienda ya sabes quien aprovecho para infiltrarse y joderlos a todos ellos,acuérdate que los Reptilian tienen la facultad de mimetizarse.

.El libro de Enoh es el original,el genesis esta adulterado y con el paso de los siglos los teólogos ya se encargaron de quitarle el sexo a los ángeles Reptilian.

Hubo dos hibridaciones importantes,la primera para crear al hombre desobedeciendo los protocolos anunnakis y una vez creado con todo lo contando anteriormente,los supervivientes permanecían como locos dando vueltas mas perdidos que un tiovivo,entonces aparecieron los Reptilian que vieron a las mujeres y se las querían follar para poder tener híbridos en el planeta con su posterior construcción de Pirámides por todo el Planeta.( es muy dificil adentrarse 11.000 o 13.000 millones de años en el tiempo por que la elite no es tonta y va destruyendo todo-IraK)

.El Tema de Sitchin es muy complejo al tener vinculación con el Vaticano,ya me entiendes.

.Los Annunakis ojos azules y los reptilian ojos rasgados,son 2 especies diferentes.

Los annunakis.

" Hagamos al Hombre a nuestra imagen y semejanza,pero disminuyamos su inteligencia para que no sean del todo igual a nosotros,por que se rebelaran ante nuestra tiranía"

" Hagamos al hombre mortal en la carne,para evitar su exponencial desarrollo mediante la procreación,realizando un control exhaustivo de su población.

Los Reptilianos;

" Modifiquemos la mente del hombre creado con la sangre annunaki y modifiquemos su mente,dándoles nuestra mente depredadora reptil para poder controlarlos a todos ellos para alimentarnos de la energía PSI annunnaki"

" Si un annunaki te da la mano,ni te enteras por que son igual que tu,eso si,menos mono debido al cruce con la especie autoctona simia en desarrollo natural,jajajajja "

.La Raza que gano el control sobre el planeta ya sabes cual es.
*

*annunaki;*








*Reptil.*






*
Hbrido humano -reptil.*


----------



## Asurbanipal (30 Abr 2011)

> *pero en Marte se encontraron con la especie reptiliana,así que como en Avatar se la llevaron por delante.*



Ahí te veo muy perdido.
Nadie ha podido demostrar de dónde han salido los reptilianos. Incluso se cree que Anunnakis y reptilianos son los mismos, que guerrearon entre sí.


----------



## individuo_caspas (30 Abr 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Ahí te veo muy perdido.
> Nadie ha podido demostrar de dónde han salido los reptilianos. Incluso se cree que Anunnakis y reptilianos son los mismos, que guerrearon entre sí.



¿¿Pero que coño es eso??
Lo de los Anunnakis y reptilianos.


----------



## Gurriato (30 Abr 2011)

Vamos a lo importante los annunakis ¿son del Madrid o del Barça? y los reptilanos ¿Son del PP o del PSOE???


----------



## MASCARADA (30 Abr 2011)

individuo_caspas dijo:


> ¿¿Pero que coño es eso??
> Lo de los Anunnakis y reptilianos.



*
jajajjaja,solo es alimentacion y esclavitud,jajajajjajajaj*

*Un saludo y os dejo una película en clave solo para los locos;*

<object width="800" height="430"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/L9D475KOaaad99dd8f855ab85d03818041b01a36"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/L9D475KOaaad99dd8f855ab85d03818041b01a36" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="800" height="430"></embed></object>


----------



## Stellar dust (30 Abr 2011)

individuo_caspas dijo:


> ¿¿Pero que coño es eso??
> Lo de los Anunnakis y reptilianos.





Tecleas annunakis en youtube.com y ya te sale la respuesta con documentales de propina y todo.


----------



## MASCARADA (30 Abr 2011)

Gurriato dijo:


> Vamos a lo importante los annunakis ¿son del Madrid o del Barça? y los reptilanos ¿Son del PP o del PSOE???



*.Jajajaja,Piensa que ellos han creado los deportes y los estadios para alimentarse de la emoción de miles de humanos alterados mediante la confrontación,el miedo y la emoción,siendo todos reunidos en un mismo templo.

.El Fútbol al igual que los juegos Olímpicos fueron creados por las Sociedades Masonicas,las cuales construyen esos templos para que les sirvan el alimento en bandeja,se que esto no lo entienden muchos cocoteros.*

*.El fútbol esta amañado,así que disfrutad con ellos,jajajaj*

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EbnQL9mvFQQ?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MASCARADA (30 Abr 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Ahí te veo muy perdido.
> Nadie ha podido demostrar de dónde han salido los reptilianos. Incluso se cree que Anunnakis y reptilianos son los mismos, que guerrearon entre sí.



*.Podemos también desarrollar que vienen de la tierra hueca,es decir,son los dinosaurios que se escondieron en la cavernas durante la caída de una de las dos lunas de lemuria y se desarrollaron evolutiva mente dentro de la tierra hueca largandose a Marte debido a la resonancia del planeta,piensa que nuestro mundo ha sido como un laboratorio para muchas entidades durante miles de años,y eso no quiere decir,que después de la guerra que tuvieron y el desastre termonuclear en la tierra que provocaron los Anunnakis no viniesen mas entidades para llevarse un humano híbrido anunnaki para investigar su genética debido a que permanecian esparcidos por muchos territorios. ( Tassilli )

!!! Te gusta esa!!!.Te he dicho Marte por que según Sitchin,el dice que Marduk fue encerrado en la pirámide,y es para reírse!!!.

!!! Como lo van a encerrar en una Central de energía electromagnética y aparte,la esfingie y la pirámide distan millones de años en el tiempo,teniendo la esfingie marcas de erosión por agua,donde estas dos estructuras están construidas con una diferencia de miles de años !!!*

*Un saludo y estoy disfrutando mucho hablando con vosotros.*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2XQjba9SwoE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Gurriato (30 Abr 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *.Jajajaja,Piensa que ellos han creado los deportes y los estadios para alimentarse de la emoción de miles de humanos alterados mediante la confrontación,el miedo y la emoción,siendo todos reunidos en un mismo templo.
> 
> .El Fútbol al igual que los juegos Olímpicos fueron creados por las Sociedades Masonicas,las cuales construyen esos templos para que les sirvan el alimento en bandeja,se que esto no lo entienden muchos cocoteros.*
> 
> ...



Se alimentan de emociones?? 
Explicame eso


----------



## MASCARADA (30 Abr 2011)

Gurriato dijo:


> Se alimentan de emociones??
> Explicame eso



*Guarriato ya me gustaría mucho ayudarte,pero hay un problema,por que es necesario leer mas de mil libros,por decirte una cifra aproximada,ya que son muchos los datos que tienes que leer,debido a que este conocimiento no es tan fácil de comprender y asimilar,por que también hay gente de las sociedades secretas que trabajan para los de Sangre Azul y que han ido por el ancho mundo destruyendo todas las evidencias y guardando para ellos todo el conocimiento que esclaviza al hombre que permanece sirviendo de alimento a los Dioses.

.¿ Quien soy?,¿ De donde Vengo?,¿Hacia donde Voy ?

.Si se controlan estos 3 parámetros cualquier criatura puede ser manipulada.

.Solo te puedo decir que esperes que queda poco.*


----------



## joakinon (1 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *Guarriato ya me gustaría mucho ayudarte,pero hay un problema,por que es necesario leer mas de mil libros,por decirte una cifra aproximada,ya que son muchos los datos que tienes que leer,debido a que este conocimiento no es tan fácil de comprender y asimilar,por que también hay gente de las sociedades secretas que trabajan para los de Sangre Azul y que han ido por el ancho mundo destruyendo todas las evidencias y guardando para ellos todo el conocimiento que esclaviza al hombre que permanece sirviendo de alimento a los Dioses.
> 
> .¿ Quien soy?,¿ De donde Vengo?,¿Hacia donde Voy ?
> 
> ...




¿Pero libros de qué? ¿De quién?


----------



## MASCARADA (1 May 2011)

*El presidente de Yemen se niega a ceder el poder.

Saleh se resiste a firmar el acuerdo de renuncia pactado con la oposición *

*El presidente de Yemen, Ali Abdalá Saleh, se negó ayer dia en el último momento a firmar el acuerdo para entregar el poder que habían apadrinado el Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo (CCG), Estados Unidos y la UE. Saleh sorprendió al secretario general del CCG, Al Zayani, con la noticia. Intensas gestiones diplomáticas no lograron convencerle de que cambiara de opinión.*

*Un saludo.*

*Fuente de la elite;*http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inte...ceder/poder/elpepuint/20110501elpepuint_1/Tes


----------



## MASCARADA (1 May 2011)

joakinon dijo:


> ¿Pero libros de qué? ¿De quién?









*.Puedes empezar por todas las Religiones que crearon en el Planeta Tierra los Dioses de la Antigüedad para dividir a la humanidad y sacar patrones comunes de todas ellas,pero creo que sera demasiado,¿Verdad?,te he dicho mas de 1,000 libros o mas+aproximadamente y muchos de ellos no son los que te dan en la escuela o en la Universidad.*

*.Hay que tener mucho cuidado al seleccionarlos,pues hay muchos escritores que están trabajando para ellos,siendo los mas peligrosos los de la Religión New Age y su salvacion mesiánica extraterrestre. *







*Un saludo y como no puedo saber que datos tienes metidos en la cabeza,no puedo realizar un análisis para averiguar que libro podría ayudarte,por que es muy importante tener la mente abierta para razonar y estructurar,es decir,usar la comprensión que hace tiempo que se olvido,debido a que el sistema de control mental usa la repetición de datos,donde a todos los individuos se les examina para ver si tienen metidos profundamente los datos en la cabeza.Robot 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,etc

La Gran Mayoría de personas ya están asimiladas en las diversas estructuras de control mental de la Elite;

Ideologías,religiones,partidos políticos,Estudios Universitarios.

Un saludo.*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-yGzhe0pbXM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MASCARADA (1 May 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> De los que ponen en los frenopáticos para que los enfermos se recuperen.









*jajajjaja,dentro de 1,5 meses,veremos quien le tiene que hacer la terapia a quien.

"Cuando la humanidad descubra que siempre ha estado gobernada por entidades extraterrestres que viven en Marte y que son ayudados por una elite hibrida-azul que gobierna la tierra para todos ellos,entonces,solo entonces,mandaran señales al Espacio como niños pequeños,intentando vagamente soñar que alguien los Salve de la esclavitud y el arrebatamiento".

¿ Que sucederá dentro de 1,5 meses ?.

¿Están ya abiertas las Puertas para las Terapias Frenopaticas?.*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/NA1r-nUh9t0?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (1 May 2011)

individuo_caspas dijo:


> ¿¿Pero que coño es eso??
> Lo de los Anunnakis y reptilianos.



Son constructos de la mente humana, no le pongas mente


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (1 May 2011)

mascarada dijo:


> *.puedes empezar por todas las religiones que crearon en el planeta tierra los dioses de la antigüedad para dividir a la humanidad y sacar patrones comunes de todas ellas,pero creo que sera demasiado,¿verdad?,te he dicho mas de 1,000 libros o mas+aproximadamente y muchos de ellos no son los que te dan en la escuela o en la universidad.*
> 
> *.hay que tener mucho cuidado al seleccionarlos,pues hay muchos escritores que están trabajando para ellos,siendo los mas peligrosos los de la religión new age y su salvacion mesiánica extraterrestre. *
> 
> ...



NO TE PREOCUPES DEMASIADO QUE YO LAS DESASIILO QUICK FST
POR UN UN GRADO DE LIBERTAD REGRESAMOS TODOS COMO ANTES LOS MISMOS DE SIEMPRE

LA PROPIA ORIGINALIDAD ES DESROBOTIZADA EN SI MISMA

SIEMPRE SE DIVIDE LA VARIANZA ENTRE N-1 
POR EL GRADO DE LIBERTAD

ES COMO EN LA PELICULA CON GENE HACKMAN DONDE PREGUNTA: COMO HICISTE PARA OBTENER 9 SOBRE 10 DEL JURADO, VOLTEASTE TODO MI TRABAJO!
SOLO LES HICE ACTUAR DE ACUERDO CON EL CORAZÒN 





*
Saturno en el medio quiere decir que fue saturno a crear todas las religiones casas farmaceuticas esudios universitarios y tambien a lady gagsa?*




El nuevo robot umano socializa a lo interno de precisos canales, prueba las emociones concedidas por el sistema, utiliza productos tecnologicos y no confia mucho en su personal esperiencia.
En internet se pueden hacer subdivisiones y significados que pueden ser transformados en etiquetas; reproponiendo LA MISMA REALIDAD DE MASIFICACION Y FALTA DE LIBERTAD DE PENSAMIENTO presente en los otros medios de comunicacion.



NO FE DE AUTOMAS
SISTETMA UTORITARIO


----------



## MASCARADA (1 May 2011)

*.No preocuparos,1,5 meses.*

*RESONANCIA SHUMMAN EMITIDA CONTINUAMENTE POR EL PLANETA TIERRA- AMPLIFICADA PARA VUESTROS OIDOS A 400 HZ.*

*.Un saludo.*


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (1 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *.Jajajaja,Piensa que ellos han creado los deportes y los estadios para alimentarse de la emoción de miles de humanos alterados mediante la confrontación,el miedo y la emoción,siendo todos reunidos en un mismo templo.
> 
> .El Fútbol al igual que los juegos Olímpicos fueron creados por las Sociedades Masonicas,las cuales construyen esos templos para que les sirvan el alimento en bandeja,se que esto no lo entienden muchos cocoteros.*
> 
> ...



<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Ar6YxCySgZ8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

MI MENSAJE SI ES QUE LOGRO, ES EN EL NIVEL DEL ALMA

EN EL NIVEL DE LA MENTE... NO.
MI MENTE ME LA ROBARON HACE AÑOS


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (1 May 2011)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> NO TE PREOCUPES DEMASIADO QUE YO LAS DESASIILO QUICK FST
> POR UN UN GRADO DE LIBERTAD REGRESAMOS TODOS COMO ANTES LOS MISMOS DE SIEMPRE
> 
> LA PROPIA ORIGINALIDAD ES DESROBOTIZADA EN SI MISMA
> ...



*
¿QUE PASA EN EL GOLFO DE ADÀN?*

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/y1zb7QVSNRk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kJXzrWZSeEs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*AHORA LES EXPLICO EL ENGAÑO Y EL GRAN MISTERIO DE LAS RELIGIONES DONDE RESIDE*:
RESIDE EN LA MASONERIA.
EL MAESTRO MASON INTERPRETA Y JUZGA DICIENDO SIEMPRE LO MISMO: "EL HOMBRE HA ELEGIDO SANGRAR PARA REACCIONAR"
¿Y NO SERÀ QUE ES LA MASONERIA EN SU CONJUNTO A LO LARGO DE LA HISTORIA HA ELEGIDO QUE EL HOMBRE SANGRE?
YO PIENSO QUE QUIEN NO TIENE DUDAS DE LOS JUICIOS DE LAS AUTORIDADES COMO MAESTROS MASONES ETC... ES UN POBRE TONTO AUNQUE SEA EL MEJOR MAESTRO QUIEN DIGA LO QUE DIGA.
ES QUE SI EL HOMBRE HA ELEGIDO ALGO QUE NO ES LO QUE HAN ELEGIDO LAS ELITES PARA CONTROLARNOS ENTOCNES "EL HOMBRE HA ELEGIDO SANGRAR PARA REACCIONAR"
ENTIENDEN?
ESA ES LA VERDAD LA UNICA VERDAD, LO DEL KARMA NO ES CIERTO PARA NADA.


----------



## MASCARADA (1 May 2011)

*Jesùs lo dijo;

"AHORA LES EXPLICO EL ENGAÑO DE LAS RELIGIONES DONDE RESIDE;*

*RESIDE EN LA MASONERÍA.*







*.Jesus lo dijo; por favor,piensa un poco,por que todas las religiones están diseñadas por entidades fuera de nuestro planeta,con sus múltiples sociedades secretas que trabajan para ellos,donde las religiones fueron diseñadas para una función especifica al conocer el cambio que realizara la tierra.( resonancia Shumman).

Vaticano.s.a,Masoneria.s.a,Judaismo.s.a,Islamismo,etc." Todos ellos están esperando a su mesías Particular para el arrebatamiento"

.Te pongo un ejemplo del peligro que permanece subyacente detrás,para poder llevarse a miles de seres humanos del Planeta Tierra a Marte cuando comience el cambio de la Ondas Shumman;

!!! Alejaos de todos ellos !!!*

*NAVES DE LUZ

DEL CIELO A LA TIERRA

OS HEMOS DICHO QUE LAS NAVES FILMADAS POR ANTONIO URZI PERTENECEN A NUESTRA CONFEDERACION.

OS HEMOS DICHO QUE LA MISION DE ANTONIO URZI Y DE SU COMPAÑERA DE VIDA SIMONA ESTAN RELACIONADAS CON EL MENSAJE CRISTICO QUE DIVULGA NUESTRO AMIGO ESTIGMATIZADO.

LAS IMAGENES ADJUNTAS A NUESTRO COMUNICADO SON UNA PRUEBA EVIDENTE DE NUESTRA CAPACIDAD DE PASAR DE LA TERCERA A LA CUARTA DIMENSION Y VICEVERSA.

¡QUE LA PAZ ESTE CON VOSOTROS!

SETUN SHENAR Y LOS HERMANOS DE LA LUZ SALUDAN

S.Elpidio a Mare (Italia)
27 de abril 2011. 12:31 horas
Giorgio Bongiovanni
Estimatizado*

YouTube - 27.2.11-Avvistamento di Antonio Urzi sopra "Ground Zero" a N.Y.

YouTube - 18.10.2010-Nave di luce filmata da Antonio Urzi e Simona Sibilla, con testimoni

NAVES DE LUZ


----------



## MASCARADA (1 May 2011)

*Jesus sinceramente no se si has captado ya el mensaje,por que si no lo haces, tu voluntariamente te iras con ellos.

.¿Es bueno dejarlos a todos ellos que se marchen para que aprendan la lección?

.El nivel de ignorancia actual de la humanidad es tal,que se hace muy difícil intentar ayudarlos.

!!!! Seguid llamando al 803 y seguid rezando en vuestra adoración Infernal esperando la Salvación de un mesías!!!*

*.Para los monos cocoteros que no aprenden.*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WjGVf4_jr8I?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (1 May 2011)

mascarada dijo:


> *jesùs lo dijo;
> 
> "ahora les explico el engaño de las religiones donde reside;*
> 
> ...



*se llama el gran engaño 
o
la gran simulacion*


en primer lugar 
recuerdo que en principios de los noventa la gente era todavia normal, pensante estando en el catolicismo o en otras asociaciones
pero ya hacia los años 2000 el catolicismo no era ese mismo ya no era pensante sino un cumulo de prejuicios o de tesis tomadas al estilo de hinchas de futbol
por lo tanto pienso que es posible que haya habido un director oculto que llevò el pensamiento hacia lo que enseñan la educacion o sea el autoritarismo
asì se ha convertido y es quizas para ese proposito del que hablas engañar a algunos con eso de ser raptados para ser salvados

PAR MI SER PENSANTE QUIERE DECIR POR EJEMPLO
¿Si yo no conosco a quien me va a salvar porque confiar en que me va a salvar?
ya ves, no es posible racionalmente


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (1 May 2011)

*ahora les explico el engaño y el gran misterio de las religiones donde reside:*
reside en la masoneria.
el maestro mason interpreta y juzga diciendo siempre lo mismo: "el hombre ha elegido sangrar para reaccionar"
¿y no serà que es la masoneria en su conjunto a lo largo de la historia *la que* ha elegido que el hombre sangre?
Yo pienso que quien no tiene dudas de los juicios de las autoridades como maestros masones etc... Es un pobre tonto aunque sea el mejor maestro quien diga lo que diga.
*Si el hombre ha elegido algo que no es lo que han elegido las elites para controlarnos, es entonces que "el hombre ha elegido sangrar para reaccionar"
¿Ahora entienden?*
Esa es la verdad, la unica verdad, lo del karma no es cierto para nada.
No hay ignorancia sino la ignorancia elegida por los maestros masones pues controlan los medios y las universidades
El maestro mason dice siempre lo mismo en otras formas: ".El nivel de ignorancia actual de la humanidad es tal,que se hace muy difícil intentar ayudarlos."
O sea que lo que hace siempre es acusar a la gente para poder que se les de juicio.
NO EXISTE KARMA SOLO ES EL PODER CONTROLADOR

NO EXISTEN RAPTADOS CON SU PROPIA VOLUNTAD RACIONAL SI ESO FUERA RACIONAL O NORMAL NO SE LLAMARIA RAPTO SINO AYUDA, PERO LE LLAMAN RAPTO PORQUE ES LA PALABRA QUE NECESITAN LOS PREJUICIOSOS

EXISTEN QUIENES TE TIRAN CUENTOS MORALES DEL PODER
EXISTEN QUIENES QUIEREN QUE TU SEAS TONTO Y TE PROYECTAN PREJUICIOS DE TONTO HACIA TI HACIA TUS TrADICIONES O HACIA TUS IDEAS* LAS QUE SEAN.*

NO EXISTE LA IGNORANCIA SINO LOS PREJUICIOS PROYECTADOS DE PARTE DE ALGUNOS QUE SE CREEN SUPERIORES O QUE VIVEN CREYENDOSE SUPERIORES
SON ESTOS A LOS QUE SE LLEVARAN RAPTADOS / SI ES QUE ALGO TAN LOCO SUCEDA
Y SI NO HAN CAPTADO MIS MENSAJES, ALLÀ VOS


----------



## MASCARADA (1 May 2011)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> *ahora les explico el engaño y el gran misterio de las religiones donde reside:*
> reside en la masoneria.
> el maestro mason interpreta y juzga diciendo siempre lo mismo: "el hombre ha elegido sangrar para reaccionar"
> ¿y no serà que es la masoneria en su conjunto a lo largo de la historia *la que* ha elegido que el hombre sangre?
> ...









*.Bueno,como observo que tienes la mente asimilada por el Vaticano.s.a,voy a ponerte las cosas claras.

.En todas las organizaciones religiosas y jerarquizadas que te he mostrado en el anterior post se tienen que sacrificar niños para empezar a subir en todos los Grados de la escala jerárquica,te incluyo a tu amado Vaticano.s.a que es de la Masonería.s.a y que al mismo tiempo es del Judaísmo.s.a y en el Islam como comprenderas no hace falta por que se inmolan voluntariamente.







.Vaticano.s.a; " Morirá siendo la Ramera "

"Un sacrificio por grado y van aumentando según se va subiendo en la escala Jerárquica".

.Te voy a resumir una Verdad que no conoces con un vídeo-montaje con información recuperada de la élite;

.Todo lo que te va a decir el Vídeo ha sido investigado por miles de personas que han encontrado todas las pruebas que los involucran,pero como estas personas son 4 normales,contra millones de adoctrinados y poderes comunicativos,debunkers,etc,se vuelve una tarea casi imposible el poder conseguir que despierten a tiempo.

!!! Todo es una ficción y no se sacrifican Niños!!!*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8UAgGkxb2q4?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*.Si no destruyes la programación que tienes en la cabeza te llevaran a Marte durante la falsa Invasión.(Informes Iron mountain para el Pentagono).

¿ POR QUE OCULTA LA ÉLITE EL ESTADO ATMOSFÉRICO DE MARTE Y SUS BASES ?,en los anteriores post esta explicado y ya sabeis la respuesta.

La Nasa nunca ha sido un organismo civil,si no militar controlado por la Élite,los cuales os ponen lo que quieren que veáis.*

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/13294339?title=0&amp;byline=0&amp;portrait=0" width="560" height="349" frameborder="0"></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/13294339">Los Encubrimientos de la NASA en la Luna y Marte - JOSE LUIS C. de Mundodesconocido.com</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/lacajadepandora">La Caja de Pandora</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## MASCARADA (1 May 2011)

*Gabriela Rico Jiménez, de veintiún años, increpa al personal de un hotel de lujo en Monterrey, y acusa a la Reina de Inglaterra de practicar el canibalismo.







.FALLO TRAUMATIZANTE AL VERLOS-ERROR EN EL CONTROL MENTAL.

¿a quién mataron? Me dijeron que lo mataron. De la reina de Alemania, de la reina de Escocia y la reina de Inglaterra, y también a las princesas, ¿mataron a Mickey Mouse?ESCLAVA MK-ULTRA PROGRAMADA ¡También fue a él!

¿Qué? Nadie va a venir aquí. ¡La gente de donde venís está loca! Han matado a un montón de gente, muerte al rey de los humanos, marchaos.*

 *¡Comen humanos! ¡Asquerosidad! ¡Comieron humanos! Yo no estaba enterada de nada, de los asesinatos sí, pero… ¡que comían humanos! ¡Humanos! Huelen la carne humana.*

*¡Usted no se me va a llevar hasta que esto no se aclare! ¡Ustedes ya me tuvieron allí! ¡Déjame!*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TUCnzAMRXLk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*ESCLAVA MONARCA -MKULTRA DESPROGRAMADA.*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Vjdy6GVjLyI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Asurbanipal (1 May 2011)

Aquí hay dos foreros que van de sobrados: mascarada y jesuslodijo.

Me parece muy bien que hayais leído tanto y que os atrevais a sacar vuestras propias conclusiones (casi ni una las comparto con vosotros). Pero no respondéis a la pregunta que os hace la gente : *¿QUÉ LIBROS LEER? ¿Qué es eso de Anunnaki y Reptilianos? *

Me da la impresión que queréis haceros notar, ser el centro de atención en este foro, y me molesta que no respondáis. YO LO HARÉ, aunque no soy tan creyente en todo ésto como estos dos frikis.

*QUÉ LEER:*

De *Salvador Freixedo*: "Deféndamonos de los dioses" y "Granja humana", hay más, pero con esos dos vas bien informado. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/207562-defendamonos-de-los-dioses-8.html

De *Zacharias Zitchin*: TODOS, pero, especialmente, "el 12º planeta". Es cierto que Zitchin fue de los pocos humanos que dedicaron su vida a la traducción de las tablillas sumerias (único legado bibliográfico sobre la historia oculta y repetida por todas las relgiones y mitologías con nombres diferentes), pero, yo pienso, que, a veces, se le iba la olla un poco. Cuando algo no le cuadraba él se inventaba el significado. Pero, aún así, imprescindible.

Sobre *¿Qué es eso de Anunnakis y Reptilianos?* Buff, esa pregunta es como si un niño de parvulitos te pregunta sobre cómo hacer el IRPF. Os lo resumo en que, entre otros, ellos son extraterrestes que nos dominan, pero los Anunnaki nos crearon al mezclarnos con su ADN (hay miles de pruebas, buscáos la vida, no tengo tiempo y este tema daría para muuuuuuuuuuucho tiempo). 

A mascarda y a jesuslodijo: en serio, dejaos de demostrarnos lo especiales que sois al haber leido tanto y tener tantos conocimientos. No nos importan esas cosas, ésto es un foro, no un espejo. Si queréis aprobación por parte de la gente del foro: APORTAD, INFORMAD. Pero con datos, con bibliografías, no con memezes como que la masonería es muy mala.


----------



## joakinon (1 May 2011)

Mira, qué te parecen estos autores?


David Icke,
Terrence McKenna,
Dennis McKenna,
Ray Kurzweil,
Rick Strassman,
Timothy Leary,
Robert Anton Wilson,
Alan Watts,
Albert Schwietzer,
Aldous Huxley,
Alfred Lambremont Webre,
Barbara Hand Clow,
Carl Jung,
Carl Sagan,
Carl Gustav Jung,
Carlos Castenada,
Clive Prince,
Christopher Knight,
David Ray Griffin,
Dianne Robbins,
Don Elkins,
Noam Chomsky,
David Wilcock,
Wynn Free
Albert Hoffman,
Alexander Shulgin,
Zecheria Sitchin,
Erik Vondanniken,
Micheal Talbot,
George Orwell,
Graham Hancock,
James Arthur,
Jerry Hicks,
John Anthony West,
Joseph Farrell,
Bill Cooper,
Laird Scranton,
Micheal Tsarion,
Michael Wolf,
John Anthony West,
Manly P Hall,
Mantak Chia,
Max Heindel,
Maxwell Ignan,
Michael E. Salla,
Michael A. Cremo,
Michael Talbot
Milton William Coope,
Nicholas Shmidt,
Paola Leopizzi Harris,
Patrick Heron,
Raymond Bernard,
Richard C. Hoagland,
Roy Sorensen,
Rudolph Steiner,
Stan Grof,
Stanislav Grof,
Terence McKenna,
Thomas H. Kean,
Timothy Leary,
Tom Wolfe,
Webster Griffin Tarpley,
William Bramley,
Glenn Kreisbrg,
Richard Dawkins,
Daniel Estulin,
Eckhart Tolle


----------



## individuo_caspas (1 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Aquí hay dos foreros que van de sobrados: mascarada y jesuslodijo.
> 
> Me parece muy bien que hayais leído tanto y que os atrevais a sacar vuestras propias conclusiones (casi ni una las comparto con vosotros). Pero no respondéis a la pregunta que os hace la gente : *¿QUÉ LIBROS LEER? ¿Qué es eso de Anunnaki y Reptilianos? *
> 
> ...



Mil gracias por la respuesta, quizás después de leer lo que tengo pendiente me compre alguno, aunque todo esto me lo tomo como ciencia ficción.


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (1 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *.No preocuparos,1,5 meses.*
> 
> *RESONANCIA SHUMMAN EMITIDA CONTINUAMENTE POR EL PLANETA TIERRA- AMPLIFICADA PARA VUESTROS OIDOS A 400 HZ.*
> 
> *.Un saludo.*



¿Te refieres a esto, Mascarada? Se admiten aclaraciones, gracias.


*TRIPLE CRUZ CÓSMICA Junio-Julio -2011*

1.- No es una sola cruz, sino tres que se van sucediendo. La primera, comienza el día 23 de Junio y alcanza su máximo grado de perfección el día 30-06-2011. Los planetas que la constituyen son: Sol en Cáncer, oposición a Plutón en Capricornio – Urano en Aries, oposición a Saturno en Libra. Precisamente el día 30, intervienen en conjunción con el Sol, Venus y la Luna.

El día 1-07-2011, la Luna hace una segunda cruz con Plutón, Urano y Saturno.

Terminando el día 5-07-2011 y cuando la primera cruz todavía no se ha deshecho, Venus configura una tercera cruz con Plutón, Urano y Saturno, que finaliza el 14-07.


Como curiosidad, en un apócrifo del siglo I d. C., La Ascensión de Isaías, se habla de un período de 545 días en el que los opuestos se enfrentarán antes de la “elevación” final, período que coincide con el que va desde el momento en que se empieza a formar la cruz cósmica de junio de 2011 hasta diciembre de 2012.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Aquí hay dos foreros que van de sobrados: mascarada y jesuslodijo.
> 
> Me parece muy bien que hayais leído tanto y que os atrevais a sacar vuestras propias conclusiones (casi ni una las comparto con vosotros). Pero no respondéis a la pregunta que os hace la gente : *¿QUÉ LIBROS LEER? ¿Qué es eso de Anunnaki y Reptilianos? *
> 
> ...




Gran post. Con Freixedo y Sitchin ya da para pensar mucho. A lo mejor en cuanto a Annunakis & Reptilianos habria que ver el documental de Chris Everard, creo que se llamaba Secret Space vol. I.
Lo vi hace tiempo en google videos.


----------



## MASCARADA (1 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Aquí hay dos foreros que van de sobrados: mascarada y jesuslodijo.
> 
> Me parece muy bien que hayais leído tanto y que os atrevais a sacar vuestras propias conclusiones (casi ni una las comparto con vosotros). Pero no respondéis a la pregunta que os hace la gente : *¿QUÉ LIBROS LEER? ¿Qué es eso de Anunnaki y Reptilianos? *
> 
> ...





joakinon dijo:


> ¿Pero libros de qué? ¿De quién?









*.Puedes empezar por todas las Religiones que crearon en el Planeta Tierra los Dioses de la Antigüedad para dividir a la humanidad y sacar patrones comunes de todas ellas,pero creo que sera demasiado,¿Verdad?,te he dicho mas de 1,000 libros o mas+aproximadamente y muchos de ellos no son los que te dan en la escuela o en la Universidad.*

*.Hay que tener mucho cuidado al seleccionarlos,pues hay muchos escritores que están trabajando para ellos,siendo los mas peligrosos los de la Religión New Age y su salvacion mesiánica extraterrestre. *







*Un saludo y como no puedo saber que datos tienes metidos en la cabeza,no puedo realizar un análisis para averiguar que libro podría ayudarte,por que es muy importante tener la mente abierta para razonar y estructurar,es decir,usar la comprensión que hace tiempo que se olvido,debido a que el sistema de control mental usa la repetición de datos,donde a todos los individuos se les examina para ver si tienen metidos profundamente los datos en la cabeza.Robot 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,etc

La Gran Mayoría de personas ya están asimiladas en las diversas estructuras de control mental de la Elite;

Ideologías,religiones,partidos políticos,Estudios Universitarios.

Un saludo.*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-yGzhe0pbXM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## joakinon (1 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *.No preocuparos,1,5 meses.*



Pero en un mes y medio qué?


----------



## MASCARADA (1 May 2011)

cissé africano(p.vidente) dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a esto, Mascarada? Se admiten aclaraciones, gracias.
> 
> 
> *TRIPLE CRUZ CÓSMICA Junio-Julio -2011*
> ...









*
Si,esta relacionado,por que el núcleo de cada planeta emite una resonancia diferente y cuando están alienados en interraccion con las emisiones (llamaradas) del propio sol,estos,mismos aumentan su resonancia,es decir,cuando las llamaradas solares electromagnéticas que emite el sol impactan con ellos,esta es atrapada en su campo magnético y aumenta su resonancia en proporción a la intensidad recibida,cambiándola progresivamente,con una duración también en proporción a la energía recibida.

.Lo que esta pasando es que la resonancia de la tierra esta aumentando progresivamente debido a la cercanía del sol y el norte magnético se esta modificando también gradualmente,y lo mas sorprendente es que el sol esta modificando la materia a su alrededor y muchas veces se confunden con (Aetherofactos).

.El Sol,es un agujero negro que esta abierto,no es solido,no tiene aun la corteza externa y una nave con suficiente protección ante las radiaciones puede meterse tranquilamente dentro para pasar a otro universo paralelo.

En el espacio el sol es completamente frío,no caliente.

.El calor que te quema en la tierra no existe en el espacio al no existir atmósfera.

.Lo vuelvo a repetir; La Nasa es un organismo militar,no civil y pertenece a la élite.*

*Un saludo.*


----------



## Asurbanipal (1 May 2011)

joakinon dijo:


> Mira, qué te parecen estos autores?
> 
> 
> *David Icke*, _(un friki que vive del cuento)_
> ...



Dudo mucho que hayas LEIDO a todos estos escritores. Y es que no es lo mismo ojear revistas o artículos de ellos o ver videos en youtube que empaparte en sus libros.:no:


----------



## MASCARADA (1 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Dudo mucho que hayas LEIDO a todos estos escritores. Y es que no es lo mismo ojear revistas o artículos de ellos o ver videos en youtube que empaparte en sus libros.:no:









*
!!! Asurnipal,!!!,si lo se,no te digo nada de Sitchin para no molestarte !!!

!!!Y te lo vuelvo a decir!!!*

*.Tengo Hiperactividad Cerebral,necesito leer continuamente o me explota la cabeza,me da igual lo que me llaméis,estoy acostumbrado.*







*Un saludo de Bartolo;*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/OueXLRya4ys?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Asurbanipal (1 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *
> !!! Asurnipal,!!!,si lo se,no te digo nada de Sitchin para no molestarte !!!
> 
> !!!Y te lo vuelvo a decir!!!*
> ...



Mi frase no iba por ti. Pero ya que mencionas a Zitchin y lo que post atrás has dicho de él: ¿qué tiene que ver Zitchin con el Vaticano? 

Falleció el año pasado. En fin, quisiera saber más sobre este tema. Zitchin era judío (aunque no practicante), y el Vaticano... como no venga tu frase por conocimientos secretos de la Biblioteca Secreta Vaticana y las tablillas sumerias... pero, aún así, si quisieran cargárselo habrían tardado más de 30 años en callarle la boca para siempre. Luego, no me cuadra.

Sobre tu hiperactividad, te recomiendo hacer deporte, controlar tu tensión, evitar bebidas con cafeína, taurina o teína, así como quitar de tu dieta cualquier bebida con azucar añadido y burbujas.


----------



## joakinon (1 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Dudo mucho que hayas LEIDO a todos estos escritores. Y es que no es lo mismo ojear revistas o artículos de ellos o ver videos en youtube que empaparte en sus libros.:no:



No, no me he leído ni siquiera a uno de esos autores. En otro foro (davidicke.com) se preguntaba por autores de estos temas "raritos" (el forero que lo puso también metió escritores relacionados con el LSD, no se por qué) y me los apunté para ir leyendolos poco a poco. De todas formas, gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Asurbanipal (1 May 2011)

joakinon dijo:


> No, no me he leído ni siquiera a uno de esos autores. En otro foro (davidicke.com) se preguntaba por autores de estos temas "raritos" (el forero que lo puso también metió escritores relacionados con el LSD, no se por qué) y me los apunté para ir leyendolos poco a poco. De todas formas, gracias por tu respuesta




De nada, ya me parecia raro. 
Es incoherente meter a gente tipo Albert Hoffman con los reptiles y Anunnakis, por ejemplo.

Y sobre Daniel Estulin, aunque es algo fantasma, es un gran escritor, gran investigador y los tiene muy bien puestos, no tiene pelos en la lengua.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> no tiene pelos en la lengua.



Y en la cabeza le quedan cuatro....


----------



## Asurbanipal (1 May 2011)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Y en la cabeza le quedan cuatro....



Tranquilo, seguro que le quedan más pelos en los cojones. :XX:


----------



## allseeyingeye (1 May 2011)

Declaro oficialmente a Jesus lo Predijo y a Mariscada, chiflados peligrosos 

Pero no por que digan bobadas, si no por que mezclan conceptos interesantes, con bobadas propias de tarados y eso si es mas peligroso






Asurbanipal dijo:


> Dudo mucho que hayas LEIDO a todos estos escritores. Y es que no es lo mismo ojear revistas o artículos de ellos o ver videos en youtube que empaparte en sus libros.:no:




Ojito con estos 6.

Estan todos relacionados unos con otros, tienen que ver con sociedades secretas y demas.

Con el culo torcido me quede el otro dia, al ver que *Castaneda*, que pensaba que era un ful de estabul, habla ya del concepto de entidades superiores que succionan la energia a lo matrix.

*
Aldous Huxley* si tiene que ver con todo, solo hay que ver el apellido. La familia es de la quinta de Darwin, Malthus y demas


*Hoffman* mas que "descubrir" el LSD, mas o menos se sobreentiende que sabia lo que iba buscando


*Jung* Otro que tal. No es un individuo aislado. 



*Leary * fue medio elegido para hacer lo que hizo, no recuerdo si por Huxley. Transfiriendo parte de ese torrente de conomcimiento antaño esoterico, sobre psicodelia, drogas, etc


Por eso, hoy en dia algunos autores (acadeicos )"responsabilizan" o achacan a esta "mala eleccion" por parte de Huxley (o quien estuviese detras) a la hora elegir al personaje, que se usarua de "vector", mediante el cual inyectar o popularizar en la sociedad el conocimiento psiquedelico.

Ya que sostiene, que como Leary resulto ser un poco payasete y ruidoso, el tema no discurrio por derroteros mas academicos y filosoficos y favorecio la prohibicion y persecucion de los psiquedelicos





> * Timothy Leary,* (no tiene nada que ver en el tema, fue un gurú del LSD en los 70)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> *
> George Orwell, (nada que ver con el tema)*






¿Pero no era espia britanico? Tambien esta relaciondo con no se que sociedad secreta


----------



## MASCARADA (1 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Mi frase no iba por ti. Pero ya que mencionas a Zitchin y lo que post atrás has dicho de él: ¿qué tiene que ver Zitchin con el Vaticano?
> 
> Falleció el año pasado. En fin, quisiera saber más sobre este tema. Zitchin era judío (aunque no practicante), y el Vaticano... como no venga tu frase por conocimientos secretos de la Biblioteca Secreta Vaticana y las tablillas sumerias... pero, aún así, si quisieran cargárselo habrían tardado más de 30 años en callarle la boca para siempre. Luego, no me cuadra.
> 
> Sobre tu hiperactividad, te recomiendo hacer deporte, controlar tu tensión, evitar bebidas con cafeína, taurina o teína, así como quitar de tu dieta cualquier bebida con azucar añadido y burbujas.









*.Te lo resumo en muy pocas palabras;

.Debajo del Vaticano justo debajo del Obelisco Tesla y durante los 2.000 años que lleva la estructura funcionando,no ha parado ni un solo día el sacrificio de miles de niños y adultos a Marduk./ Rey de los Humanos y señor de Babilonia.

.Zecharian Sitchin modifico la historia de Marduk para no levantar sospechas ante los nuevos investigadores,y como el tiene sangre híbrida,le fueron facilitados los libros para desencriptar las tablillas y exponer la Verdad modificada y alterada,es un agente de ellos.

¿ Por que el Vaticano tiene una Camara Blindada ?

!!! Joder Mascarada que tonto eres !!! para las obras de Arte y las toneladas de oro que tienen.

¿ Por que los representantes de la Verdad tienen una camara acorazada?..........?

¿ Por que el Vaticano en 2.000 años desde su Creacion no ha sido atacado nunca?

.Seguimos;

.David Icke es un agente con sangre hibrida que trabajo de co-guionista de Matrix,ayudando a construir su doble lectura;

¿ Como se llama la Tierra subterránea donde viven los humanos hacinados ?.............SION.( templo de Salomón )

¿ Toda la Película os muestra el rito judío,masonico y vaticano,al mismo tiempo ?

.Suelos ajedrezados,pastilla azul-roja de la hibridacion,Espejos negros dimensionales,nombre de la Nave;

Nabucaneser=Nabucodonosor rey de Babilonia.

¿ Quien en su sano juicio escribiría un libro diciendo que la Reina de inglaterra es un Reptil?,automáticamente siembra una verdad,pero disfrazada con las ultimas investigaciones sobre la realidad holografica de Michael Talbot,y que al mezclarlo todo,la gente normal ni siquiera se molestara en leer a este autor,dejando el camino libre para poder mezclar 2 Verdades con 4 mentiras,dando el resultado deseado de la desinformacion.

.Si la gente supiese que el Vaticano es un Templo para Sacrificios humanos se suicidarían.

.Un saludo en clave de humor;

<iframe width="640" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/eZp00ZAmseU?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>*


----------



## allseeyingeye (1 May 2011)

perdon, he confundido a Jung, con Junger.


----------



## joakinon (1 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *.Te lo resumo en muy pocas palabras;
> 
> .Debajo del Vaticano justo debajo del Obelisco Tesla y durante los 2.000 años que lleva la estructura funcionando,no ha parado ni un solo día el sacrificio de miles de niños y adultos a Marduk./ Rey de los Humanos y señor de Babilonia.
> 
> ...



*

Vale, pero qué dices que va a pasar a mediados de junio?*


----------



## GreenBack (1 May 2011)

Cuéntanos todo lo que sepas del vaticano, por favor.
¿Son todos los que viven allí hibridos?


----------



## drosni (1 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> [
> .El Sol,es un agujero negro que esta abierto,no es solido,no tiene aun la corteza externa y una nave con suficiente protección ante las radiaciones puede meterse tranquilamente dentro para pasar a otro universo paralelo.
> 
> En el espacio el sol es completamente frío,no caliente.
> ...



Es lo mismo que ha dicho Rafael lopez guerrero, no es por meter el dedo en el ojo pero su supuesta pareja mila cahue, dice que es un farsante, y que la teoría del sol , bueno pues un poco de críos, y el tema también de la resonancia, mejor me callo, pero a estas alturas con eso, joder tío ya te vale, que hay diversas leyes que actúan sobre la resonancia y la aproximación al sol, como que no afecta, pero bueno si tu piensas que si , nada unas formulistas y a hacer calculotes.
un saludo


----------



## hydra69 (1 May 2011)

Primero que definan que es un agujero negro y luego ya si quieren que se pongan a divagar.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (1 May 2011)




----------



## MICROLITO (2 May 2011)

CALIXTO dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar qué cojones es lo que sale en la foto?
> 
> Se encuentra al norte del "quesito el caserío". Justo donde empiezan esas montañas más oscuras.



cREO QUE ES UNA ESTRUCTURA TRIANGULAR INDICATIVA CON TODO LO QUE ESO REPRESENTA


----------



## lisandrosuru (2 May 2011)

reptilianos everywhere


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

drosni dijo:


> Es lo mismo que ha dicho Rafael lopez guerrero, no es por meter el dedo en el ojo pero su supuesta pareja mila cahue, dice que es un farsante, y que la teoría del sol , bueno pues un poco de críos, y el tema también de la resonancia, mejor me callo, pero a estas alturas con eso, joder tío ya te vale, que hay diversas leyes que actúan sobre la resonancia y la aproximación al sol, como que no afecta, pero bueno si tu piensas que si , nada unas formulistas y a hacer calculotes.
> un saludo









*.Espera que busque a rafael,por que no se quien es y luego te digo algo para niños;

.Voy a explicaros el sol con un objecto que veis a diario......................no quiero risas,por favor.

" Una Lavadora "

!!!!! MASCARADA,estas para que te encierren por 1.000 años !!!!

.En el Espacio,los planetas,las estrellas y los agujeros negros son lo mismo.

!!! MASCARADA,donde te has dejado la cabeza !!!!

.Cuando un agujero negro curva el espacio entrando en contacto con el otro universo dimensional,se produce un vórtice,el cual empieza a girar absorbiendo toda la luz hacia el interior de su núcleo.







.Conforme la luz es absorbida y transformada por el agujero negro,este empieza a generar un campo de atracción a su alrededor,el cual,empieza a expandirse atrayendo mas luz y mas materia,hasta alcanzar el punto álgido para realizar lo mas maravilloso que pueda ser observado por un humano colgado..

.Conforme las fuerzas cetripetas van aumentando,se va formando una corteza externa a su alrededor con la materia mas ligera que va cogiendo en su campo gravitatorio,!!!por eso me gustan las lavadoras!!!!.

.Cuando pones la lavadora con ropa y la haces girar,veras que la ropa se mantiene pegada a las paredes debido al giro cetripeto,quedando el centro vació,y;

¿ si hechas mas ropa conforme aumentas las revoluciones que sucede?...........toda la pared se vuelve mas solida,¿Verdad?

¿ ha desaparecido el hueco de dentro ?.....No.

.Pues todos los planetas son iguales que la lavadora,todos son huecos y están recubiertos por la materia así construida,con dos aberturas en sus polos hasta llegar a el.

¿ Pero entonces que hay en su centro,en el nucleo ?........un sol Negro gravitatorio que te permite entrar al otro universo.

.¿Y el sol que vemos que cojones es Mascarada?.....la transición hasta que la materia se enfría y se solidifica,formando la corteza externa que luego se llamara planeta y que en algunos casos implosiona hacia dentro,debido a la falta de materia que ha absorbido y que es muy gaseosa,conviertiendose en otro agujero negro.

.Hasta aquí,que me tengo que ir en mi nave espacial.*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IOCCeg3TCcE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MICROLITO (2 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> Este parrafo me interesa ,si puedes aportar mas info...
> *
> Si,esta relacionado,por que el núcleo de cada planeta emite una resonancia diferente y cuando están alienados en interraccion con las emisiones (llamaradas) del propio sol,estos,mismos aumentan su resonancia,es decir,cuando las llamaradas solares electromagnéticas que emite el sol impactan con ellos,esta es atrapada en su campo magnético y aumenta su resonancia en proporción a la intensidad recibida,cambiándola progresivamente,con una duración también en proporción a la energía recibida.
> 
> ...



Quieres decir con esto que eran humanos mas listos que la media, o eran hibridos o quienes eran ? si puedes aportar mas info.
_y que como eran muy listos,levantaron templos donde estaban todas las intersecciones de las lineas de la ley o teluricas de la tierra _



De donde sacaste esta afirmación,'? Existen sistemas de adoración preconcebidos o inventados? si puedes aportar mas info...
_desarrollaron todos los sistemas de adoración en los templos_


----------



## hydra69 (2 May 2011)

Mire se lo voy a poner fácil,hasta le voy a documentar su argumentación pero por favor....no se quede solo en el principio tengo un par de preguntas al respecto.



MASCARADA dijo:


> .Cuando un agujero negro curva el espacio entrando en contacto con el otro universo dimensional,se produce un vórtice,el cual empieza a girar absorbiendo toda la luz hacia el interior de su núcleo.



Algo como esto tal vez?.Espero que el video le guste.
<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/80HkL3EF2tc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Me puede explicar exactamente que hace que un agujero negro,o que fuerzas incurren en un agujero para que se curve el espacio,lo suficiente para contactar con otro universo dimensional?.Tengo mera curiosidad.




MASCARADA dijo:


> .Conforme la luz es absorbida y transformada por el agujero negro,este empieza a generar un campo de atracción a su alrededor,el cual,empieza a expandirse atrayendo mas luz y mas materia,hasta alcanzar el punto álgido para realizar lo mas maravilloso que pueda ser observado por un humano colgado..
> .



Me puede explicar como funciona el agujero negro para que hasta la misma luz! sea absorbida y transformada por el agujero negro?.

Son dos simples cuestiones.


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

MICROLITO dijo:


> Quieres decir con esto que eran humanos mas listos que la media, o eran hibridos o quienes eran ? si puedes aportar mas info.
> 
> *.En Marte,el gobierno lo dirige una Diosa loca Reptil,que le llaman madre y los gobierna a todos,es un matriarcado perfecto.*
> 
> ...



*.Es que todas las religiones que ellos crearon exigen tu adoración y que les construyas un templo con unas medidas geométricas exactas para realizar la absorción de energía,así como el sacrificio de animales,plantas,y humanos en los mismos,

Ellos quieren que reces,sufras,te emociones,pero prefieren mucho los sacrificios,por que cuando muere lo anteriormente descrito,esto emite una poderosa energía que a ellos les encanta,se que es muy difícil de entender como pueden existir criaturas que absorben energía,pero solo tenéis que mirar a una planta para saber que necesita la energía solar para realizar sus funciones vitales,y esta misma es solo una radiación de longitud de onda HZ electromagnética,lo mismo que vuestras ondas cerebrales,las cuales emiten diversas frecuencias que ellos necesitan y de las cuales se alimentan.

.Son invisibles a tus ojos por que solo puedes percibir una pequeña fracción de todo el espectro lumínico,el cual es también una longitud de onda,pues bien,ellos se aprovechan de ello,y cuando necesitan crear una nueva religión de adoración y culto,se presentan al primer humano cocotero y le exigen siempre lo mismo;

.No temas,soy un Ángel del Señor,o dicen que son la Virgen María.

.Luego les explican que han sido elegidos por dios y le piden que se reúna con mas humanos en determinados días en un sitio determinado y si hay muchos congregados habitualmente,empieza a ponerse cachondo exigiendo la construcción de una ermita o iglesia para terminar de darse el banquete.

.Ademas siempre están con sus jodidas peticiones;

!!! Tráeme todo tu dolor y sufrimiento,que yo te lo aliviare !!!

!!! Venid con vuestra Fe y dadme todo vuestro amor !!!

Y 3.000 métodos mas,que usan para quedarse bien llenos.

Un saludo y para que veas como os toman el pelo,!!!atento!!!,por que la energía en vez de ir para abajo en las películas,en la realidad de este mundo,esta va directamente dirigida a Marte o es usada para efectuar contactos con estas entidades mediante todas las sociedades secretas que trabajan para ellos!!!*

<object width="450" height="337"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/4G7HU8DO0dddb5cedf127bbbe60e8c71fe6056bc"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/4G7HU8DO0dddb5cedf127bbbe60e8c71fe6056bc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="450" height="337"></embed></object>
*
.Es un diseño de templos religiosos a nivel Mundial.*







*Obelisco en la Plaza del Vaticano,así los tienes puestos en todos los países,pero no te preocupes,te dirán que fue un regalo,se usan también minaretes,dos columnas juntas,bóvedas Parabólicas,edificios gubernamentales,estadios de deporte,etc,los cuales absorben la energía de los adoradores y de los sacrificios que se realizan en varios de ellos.

" Es como una rejilla alrededor de todo el planeta para que sea entendible,donde en cada intersección de la lineas se coloca un templo" "*

Un saludo.


----------



## MICROLITO (2 May 2011)

Mascarada veo que has entendido mi s preguntas a la perfección, ( te has quedado con las dos mas importantes para mi, aunque en el párrafo inicial tenía una cuestión relacionada,, -¿será posible la acumulación energética entre templos a pequeñña escala-- ejem. la energía de una fuente de luz tipo fuego, y que se haga acumulativa entre templos pequeños , Si un observador deja sus emociones en el -interior- ¿Se puede con alguna técnica captar la carga neutra de los supuestos vortices, o alguna otra? ( dejando aparte el sol, planetas), dijiste que la energía electromagnética del sol trnsforma la materia... a pequeña escala -pudiera ser igual- Los obeliscos y estructuras monolíticas emiten radioactividad y señales ultrasónicas según cientificos- (alteración con la música en los templos?) Los templos a pequeña escala se investigan mejor.- ejemp: Los detalles de l interior de las piramides, iglesias.


----------



## MYSLY NIKKK (2 May 2011)

pero esto que pollas es.......
a mi me vibra la polla gorda ante un agujero negro...o no veis como se infla...
solo tengo una pregunta:
PORQUE...PORQUE....PORQUE
mourinho 
vamonos pa marte pepe que esto comiensa a vibrar no sea que nos expriman las ondas
si es que estamos de monos cocoteros axta el cipote
guardiola es de la elite y asin no podemos ganar


----------



## Divad (2 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


>



La sombra que representa?

Marca casi las 12, el norte, constelación, número oculto,...


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

hydra69 dijo:


> Mire se lo voy a poner fácil,hasta le voy a documentar su argumentación pero por favor....no se quede solo en el principio tengo un par de preguntas al respecto.
> 
> 
> Algo como esto tal vez?.Espero que el video le guste.
> ...



*
.Te voy a contestar algo mas para que uses la imaginación y no me tires un ladrillo a la cabeza;

Stephen Hawking dice que todo el universo comenzó con el Bing-Bang y se ha quedado tan contento.

¿ El Universo respira ? Si.

¿ Cuanto dura su ciclo de respiración ? .miles de años en completarse.

¿ Todos ? .cada uno tiene un ciclo automático.

.¿Todos los Universos se contraen y se expanden circularmente para nivelar las inmensas fuerzas Gravitacionales que albergan?

!!!! Que dijo el Loco Supremo al Hombre !!!

Vamos a recordarlo;

El primer día, el Creador Todopoderoso hizo las diez ruedas mayores. Y esas diez ruedas forman el Superuniverso.

El segundo día, el Creador Todopoderoso creó las cien ruedas menores que forman cada una de las ruedas mayores.

El tercer día, el Creador Todopoderoso trabajó en los cien universos que forman cada una de las ruedas menores.

El cuarto día, el Creador Todopoderoso hizo las cien constelaciones que flotan en cada uno de los cien mil universos del séptimo de los Superuniversos. 

El quinto día, el Creador Todopoderoso construyó los cien sistemas que encierra cada una de las constelaciones. 

El sexto día, el Creador Todopoderoso concluyó su obra, creando los mil mundos de que consta cada uno de los sistemas. 

Y llamó a su presencia a los espíritus portadores de vida y les ordenó que descendieran hasta el séptimo de los Superuniversos e hicieran brotar de sus aguas toda suerte de vida.

.¿ Quien quiere ser como el Creador ? yo no,por que tiene que ser muy duro que todo el mundo te este mandando a tomar por culo a todas horas,jajaja.

Un saludo y usad la imaginación,que es el mayor Poder sobre todos los Universos,por que aquello que imaginas puede convertirse algún día en Realidad.

.Un saludo y espero que os haya gustado la ida de olla del Absoluto.*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8-WkHDn5ivw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

MICROLITO dijo:


> Mascarada veo que has entendido mi s preguntas a la perfección, ( te has quedado con las dos mas importantes para mi, aunque en el párrafo inicial tenía una cuestión relacionada,, -¿será posible la acumulación energética entre templos a pequeñña escala-- ejem. la energía de una fuente de luz tipo fuego, y que se haga acumulativa entre templos pequeños , Si un observador deja sus emociones en el -interior- ¿Se puede con alguna técnica captar la carga neutra de los supuestos vortices, o alguna otra? ( dejando aparte el sol, planetas), dijiste que la energía electromagnética del sol trnsforma la materia... a pequeña escala -pudiera ser igual- Los obeliscos y estructuras monolíticas emiten radioactividad y señales ultrasónicas según cientificos- (alteración con la música en los templos?) Los templos a pequeña escala se investigan mejor.- ejemp: Los detalles de l interior de las piramides, iglesias.









*.Creo que antes te lo he explicado,todos los templos están unidos por estas lineas teluricas y en los que convergen varias de ellas,se construyen las grandes catedrales o edificios gubernamentales camuflados para evitar que se sepa que debajo de ellos se realizan estas practicas de contactismo con otras entidades o es usada para lo que anteriormente os he expuesto para enviarla a Marte.

Si se me va la olla me lo dices,por que estoy respondiendo a varios al mismo tiempo.
*
*.Si, lo que comentas es muy importante,ciertas estructuras sometidas a una gran presión,por ejemplo el Cuarzo o el granito emiten una energía que puede ser usada.*

.


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

lisandrosuru dijo:


> reptilianos everywhere









*jajajajja!!!!!Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!*

<iframe width="640" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_gbxGzP1tEs?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Divad (2 May 2011)

Otro dato:

Se dice que las monjas de Monzón (Huesca) abortaban y/o asesinaban a niños de los salesianos. Seguramente fueran huérfanos por el rollo de que nadie preguntaría por ellos (ya entendéis, no?). Los huesos fueron encontrados al reformar el restaurante Piscis que era de las monjas además de estar conectado por túneles.

Está el castillo templario de Monzón ligado a la masonería e illuminati (Franco y Hitler eran masones).

En el pueblo de al lado está Barbastro del Opus Dei... Cerca también está Torre Ciudad. Los trabajadores los cambiaban cada semana para que no conocieran los caminos subterráneos. Han entrado lanchas hacía dentro por la parte de la presa (eso han visto). Se dice que es el bunker español para los masones y donde están los grises o los illuminatis. Fuertemente vigilado por la guardia civil a 3 km antes de llegar a torre ciudad. Cámaras en el bosque. Miles de cámaras dentro de Torre Ciudad (plaza que está arriba del todo, único sitio y la capilla que te dejan ver).

Resulta gracioso pero a unos cuantos km hay una especie de poblado Budista...


----------



## MICROLITO (2 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> [[/B]
> *.Si, lo que comentas es muy importante,ciertas estructuras sometidas a una gran presión,por ejemplo el Cuarzo o el granito emiten una energía que puede ser usada.*
> 
> .



El tipo de roca que mas abunda en los enclaves megalíticos, contiene un alto contenido en cuarzo,- un mineral capaz de almacenar una carga electrica sustancial..

El agua es conductora de la energía electrica y se sabe que un vortice situado dentro del agua crea un campo electromagnetico, y amedida que esta energia se acumula, produce efectos antigravitacionales-- Como la sangre contiene agua y requiere de la accion de un vortice para impulsarla por las vena, es posible que el campo electromagnético creado por el vórtice produzca estados alterados de conciencia.-(se pierde el sentido del tiempo). Saludos.


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

MICROLITO dijo:


> El tipo de roca que mas abunda en los enclaves megalíticos, contiene un alto contenido en cuarzo,- un mineral capaz de almacenar una carga electrica sustancial..
> 
> 
> El agua es conductora de la energía eléctrica y se sabe que un vórtice situado dentro del agua crea un campo electromagnético, y a medida que esta energía se acumula, produce efectos antigravitacionales-- Como la sangre contiene agua y requiere de la acción de un vórtice para impulsarla por las venas, es posible que el campo electromagnético creado por el vórtice produzca estados alterados de conciencia.-(se pierde el sentido del tiempo). Saludos.









*Muy interesante Microlito toda la información mostrada,ya que creía que no le interesaba esto a mucha gente.

.El Agua es muy importante,por que reacciona igual que el Petroleo,tu piensa,que si la bombardeas con una frecuencia de ultrasonido puedes extraer energía de ella,debido a que sus moléculas se disocian pudiendo prenderle fuego al hidrógeno, y la haces fácilmente inflamable,esto lo descubrió un medico hace unos cuantos años,pero ya sabes como trabaja la élite.

.También puedes mediante una carga eléctrica,lo que se llama electrolisis extraer el Hidrógeno en inmensas cantidades,esto era algo normal en Egipto,por que usaban estas lineas teluricas y el agua debajo de las pirámides para realizar una enorme electrolisis dentro de ellas,y que debido a su potencia,tenían que sellar muy bien todas las habitaciones y su estructura externa,debido a la radiactividad que se acumulaba dentro,así que no tenéis que permanecer mucho tiempo o enfermareis si las visitáis.

.La Gran Pirámide es un ejemplo de Central electromagnética de energía,donde actualmente solo quedan los agujeros donde eran sujetadas las grandes maquinas.

.Lo de los estados alterados de consciencia no se debe a los vórtices,si no a la consciencia espiritual por ponerle un nombre para ser entendible,lo que ocurre es que nuestros amiguitos depredadores han impedido que te comuniques con lo que en Verdad todos llevamos dentro,incluso ellos,aunque seguramente sean asimilados para terminar la función psicológica que realizan en nuestro mundo,hay algo mas que carne dentro de nosotros hablando a un nivel de conocimiento normal,por que,con los últimos descubrimientos en física holografica,si que se puede observar la Verdadera realidad de nuestra Naturaleza.

.Es decir,estas entidades que nos han manipulado han rechazado lo que llevan dentro,es como una rebelión consigo mismo y se alimentan de otra energía que ellos la llaman -negativa.

.¿Es el ADN un Vórtice entrelazado?.....pues no lo se,esperad que me lo saco para verlo,jajajajja.

Un saludo con un texto que encontré hace muchos años y que lo guardo bajo 7 llaves; *

*
"Yo preservo tu amor: la moneda divina que te ha sido encomendada. Yo me encargué de que no lo perdieras en tu niñez. Yo lo desvelé en lo más íntimo de tu corazón de joven..Yo te salí al encuentro en los hombres y en las mujeres. Yo lo he recibido de ti y sólo al final te lo devolveré. Yo soy el fuego que lo enciende. Y ese fuego sigue vivo, a pesar del desamor que yo también provoqué.Yo, tu guardián,he dorado tu amor en la vejez y asisto complacido a su sublimación. Yo,por expreso deseo del Padre,he trazado los múltiples senderos que tú, después, has elegido para amar.Yo he soportado tu infidelidad y te he visto renunciar por amor.Yo te he abierto los ojos al universo y sé de tu amor por todo lo creado. Yo llevo las cuentas de tu entrega y de los talentos que el Creador te ha ofrecido. 

.Mi nombre es ............., pero los hombres, en su ignorancia, me confunden con la "pasión".»*

<iframe frameborder="0" width="560" height="418" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x10uqr?width=560&theme=none&wmode=transparent"></iframe><br /><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x10uqr_vangelis-alpha_music" target="_blank">Vangelis alpha</a> <i>por <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/paradixman" target="_blank">paradixman</a></i>


----------



## Asurbanipal (2 May 2011)

Mascarada, ¿nunca duermes?


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Mascarada, ¿nunca duermes?









*.Si que duermo,pero muy poco,debido a los problemas que tengo con lo que te dije antes,y algunas veces ni duermo,permaneciendo 2 días sin dormir.*


----------



## drosni (2 May 2011)

hola mascarada, joder tienes que estar gordo, eso dice un estudio, personas que no duermen suelen estar obesos, pero bueno a la pregunta que nos interesa, cuando hablas de la Resonancia Schumann y posible entrada de datos cifrados en seres humanos , puede ser que se actúe como antenas y tengamos un teleruptor o interruptor magnético y que algunos no lo tengamos activado y no podamos descifrar esas secuencias que se emiten? esos menajes cifrados , con caracteres que no conocemos , tendríamos que tener un software especial?como dhcp que nos permita identificarnos y mantener conexión según nuestro rango?
pd lopez guerrero es doctor ingeniero en telecomunicaciones


----------



## Asurbanipal (2 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *.Si que duermo,pero muy poco,debido a los problemas que tengo con lo que te dije antes,y algunas veces ni duermo,permaneciendo 2 días sin dormir.*



El cerebro necesita dormir para regenerarse. 
¿Has ido a médicos? ¿Has ido a endocrinos?
A los niños hiperactivos los endocrinos le quitan casi todo el azúcar de su dieta, y funciona. 

En serio, cuidate.
Haz deporte, aprende meditación zen.:Aplauso:


----------



## orco666 (2 May 2011)

mascarada es muy interesante lo que cuentas yo no entro en si son datos ciertos o no, yo no tengo ni idea... pero me entretiene leerte...

si no pasa nada en roma y te comes un owned, no desaparezcas del foro y no cedas ante los que desean tener razon haciendo crecer su ego... o si acaso cumple tu palabra desapareciendo del foro pero solo como mascarada y sacate otro avatar...asi cumples palabra pero no nos dejas sin tus datos a los que nos puede interesar...;-)

eras tu el que tenia una moto con el sistema ese de ahorro de gasolina??


----------



## Asurbanipal (2 May 2011)

Mascarada, tienes un privado mio.


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

orco666 dijo:


> mascarada es muy interesante lo que cuentas yo no entro en si son datos ciertos o no, yo no tengo ni idea... pero me entretiene leerte...
> 
> si no pasa nada en roma y te comes un owned, no desaparezcas del foro y no cedas ante los que desean tener razón haciendo crecer su ego... o si acaso cumple tu palabra desapareciendo del foro pero solo como mascarada y sácate otro avatar...así cumples tu palabra pero no nos dejas sin tus datos a los que nos puede interesar...;-)
> 
> Eras tu el que tenia una moto con el sistema ese de ahorro de gasolina??









*.Yo solo he expuesto la información.

.Lo que sienta cada uno al leerla es asunto propio.

.Algunas veces es mejor traspasar todas las dificultades para prevenir a la gente,siempre podemos extender una Realidad que permanece silenciada.

.Sin darnos cuenta nos hemos convertido en meras herramientas de un Poder Omnímodo que esta mas allá de nuestra comprensión.

.Lo tengo asumido y no me importa hacer el ridículo.*

*.Aquí tienes las instrucciones en imágenes,muy barato de construir y con una explicación muy comprensible.*

** La Única precaución que debes de tener es camuflarlo bien.*

*-PINCHA AQUÍ.*

*Un saludo musical.*

<iframe frameborder="0" width="560" height="420" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/xsmlo?width=560&theme=none&wmode=transparent"></iframe><br /><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xsmlo_sing-for-absolution-muse_music" target="_blank">Sing for absolution MuSe</a> <i>por <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/crazyabout_muse" target="_blank">crazyabout_muse</a></i>


----------



## orco666 (2 May 2011)

gracias por lo de ahorro en gasofa...

tu expones informacion con vehemencia y los que piensen que es ridicula como bien dices es cosa suya...no se si te sirve para algo pero recuerda que este de acuerdo o no en lo que cuentas por lo menos para mi no es nada de ridicula...


----------



## inmi_soy (2 May 2011)

orco666 dijo:


> gracias por lo de ahorro en gasofa...
> 
> tu expones informacion con vehemencia y los que piensen que es ridicula como bien dices es cosa suya...no se si te sirve para algo pero recuerda que este de acuerdo o no en lo que cuentas por lo menos para mi no es nada de ridicula...




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


Lo mismo digo.


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

drosni dijo:


> hola mascarada, joder tienes que estar gordo, eso dice un estudio, personas que no duermen suelen estar obesos, pero bueno a la pregunta que nos interesa, cuando hablas de la Resonancia Schumann y posible entrada de datos cifrados en seres humanos , puede ser que se actúe como antenas y tengamos un teleruptor o interruptor magnético y que algunos no lo tengamos activado y no podamos descifrar esas secuencias que se emiten? esos menajes cifrados , con caracteres que no conocemos , tendríamos que tener un software especial?como dhcp que nos permita identificarnos y mantener conexión según nuestro rango?
> pd lopez guerrero es doctor ingeniero en telecomunicaciones









*Tengo un cuerpo de constitución Alíen y me alimento lo necesario,sobre todo para no engordar o morirme en una esquina,jajaj,algo me cuido.

La frecuencia más baja, y al mismo tiempo la intensidad más alta, de la resonancia de Schumann se sitúa en aproximadamente 7,83 Hz. Los sobretonos detectables se extienden hasta el rango de kilohercios.

.Las Ondas Shumman que emite el planeta interactuan con tus ondas cerebrales,las cuales al mismo tiempo,regulan todas las funciones del organismo.

RESONANCIA SHUMMAN EMITIDA CONTINUAMENTE POR EL PLANETA TIERRA- AMPLIFICADA PARA VUESTROS OIDOS A 400 HZ.

.Si salieses al espacio sin esa resonancia,empezarías a sentirte malo,cansado,tendrías fuertes dolores de cabeza,hasta llegar a un colapso total del organismo,por eso,todas la naves espaciales tienen que llevar un aparato que emite la misma frecuencia para proteger a la tripulación.

.En los post anteriores la he puesto pero aumentada a 400 hZ para poder ser escuchada.

Si tuvieses que ir a vivir a otro planeta necesitarías un tiempo para adaptarte a esa resonancia,es como realizar una descompresión,pero en este caso es de radiación electromagnética,debido a que estas Ondas son alimentadas constantemente por el Sol,el cual,con sus llamaradas solares dirigidas a la tierra las mantiene estables.

.¿Pero que esta ocurriendo en nuestro Planeta para que las Ondas Shumman estén cambiando su frecuencia ?......el secreto reside en el Sol,el cual tiene unos ciclos de máximos y mínimos solares,pues bien,estamos entrando en un máximo solar muy fuerte,donde la potencia de las llamaradas del sol están aumentando en intensidad y el planeta al recibir toda esa energía,la cual es absorbida en los polos terrestre hace que las ondas la acumulen cambiando su frecuencia potencialmente.

.En el Sol,se ha detectado que su máxima intensidad también esta modificando la materia a todo su alrededor y los científicos están confundidos llamándo a este fenómeno Aetherofactos,creyéndose que son Ovnis,cuando en realidad son desgarros en el tejido dimensional de la Materia que rodea al Sol.

.Esto mismo esta sucediendo en el planeta con las Ondas Shumman,las cuales interactuan con nuestras ondas cerebrales acoplándose a esa frecuencia,y es muy posible,que las células de nuestros cuerpos sufran algún tipo de Mutación desconocida que altere el Genoma humano.

¿ Por que?

.El ADN es el hardware genético y el ARN es el Sotfware que lee las instrucciones génicas para procesar la reparación de tejidos y mantener estables las miles de copias por minuto de las células de todo el organismo,tardando 7 años aprox.en completar una renovación celular de todo el cuerpo,incluidos los órganos internos.

.Me comentas que eres Ingeniero en telecomunicaciones,así que creo que habrás comprendido enseguida que la resonancia shumman no llevan mensajes( si lo descubres me avisas),es una onda que emite el planeta y que mantiene a todos los seres vivos en un rango de frecuencia química y cerebral adecuado,es decir,nuestro planeta y nuestros cuerpos vibran en la misma frecuencia,y si el planeta esta modificándose,nuestros cuerpos y nuestras mentes sufrirán un cambio gradual.

.Esta Resonancia ha estado aumentando su intensidad durante todos estos años modificando el norte magnético del planeta,el cual se esta desplazando muy rápido,y es presumible afirmar y razonar que vamos a sufrir una transformación en al ADN,ya que tenemos muchos genes llamados basura que permanecen desactivados e inactivos,debido a que el ARN actúa como un láser-lector,pero este mismo,necesita vibrar a una frecuencia determinada para activarlos y leer la nueva información.

.La élite que nos gobierna conocen lo que sucedió cuando nos hibridaron.

Y conforme nos acerquemos al 2012 veremos como el Sol va aumentado su intensidad y las Ondas Shumman van cambiado,y según todo los cálculos del máximo solar este se producirá entre el año 2011-finales del 2012,según todos los cálculos realizados del estudio del sol y sus manchas solares.

.Las Profecías Mayas no son del Fin del mundo tampoco,solo nos dejaron escrito la fecha en la cual el sol aumentara terriblemente sus llamaradas solares afectado al núcleo de la tierra y como anteriormente he expuesto activara muchos genes llamados basura,modificando el cuerpo humano en su conjunto. 

.Para un Ingeniero de telecomunicaciones no creo que le sea muy difícil desarrollar un Generador de Fusión Fría en su cocina,así que te dejo como se hace y como funciona.

Ya me comentas algo y cuidado con desintegrar medio barrio, es broma,jajaj*

*Aquí lo tienes;*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tPKciZOxjds?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
*
.Esto te gustara mucho mas ya que esta relacionado con tu Profesion,ya te diré la frecuencia exacta para convertir el agua salada en un liquido inflamable;*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/NGEY--vHxeE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*Un saludo.*


----------



## MICROLITO (2 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> .También puedes mediante una carga eléctrica,lo que se llama electrolisis extraer el Hidrógeno en inmensas cantidades,esto era algo normal en Egipto,por que usaban estas lineas teluricas y el agua debajo de las pirámides para realizar una enorme electrolisis dentro de ellas,y que debido a su potencia,tenían que sellar muy bien todas las habitaciones y su estructura externa,debido a la radiactividad que se acumulaba dentro,así que no tenéis que permanecer mucho tiempo o enfermareis si las visitáis.
> 
> .La Gran Pirámide es un ejemplo de Central electromagnética de energía,donde actualmente solo quedan los agujeros donde eran sujetadas las grandes maquinas.
> --------------------
> ...


----------



## drosni (2 May 2011)

Hola mascarada sigo dándole vueltas al magnetismo y como nos influye,pero no existen polos magnéticos aislados,
las lineas de campo magnético son lineas cerradas, sin principio ni final, como puede llegarnos esa información? a una carga móvil (persona) que es perpendicular al campo magnético por tanto, las líneas de campo magnético no tienen la misma dirección que la fuerza
magnética sobre una carga móvil.
¿existe algo que simplifique?
Un saludo


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

*MICROLITO;*

La superposición de campos es el vehículo que tranasporta la emoción hacia el universo "conocido" en forma divergente , y desde éste hacia el "centro dinámico" en forma convergente.

Para que exista un sistema temporal, es indispensable la participación del "campo complementario" (superposicion de campos polares), y su "materia prima" -Emoción y plasma en reposo (Adimensión,Eternidad).

Lo descrito, concreta una unidad de energía cuyos principios se basan en:
.-La emoción selecciona uno de los infinitos centros temporales existentes en el universo, que son afines con el nivel de mutación en el plano existencial en el que actúa y el tiempo y la forma con que participa.

.-Mientras la unidad de energía, (es la supuesta "cosa" que da comienzo a la cristalización de la materia tal como la conocemos,palpable a nuestros sentidos),participa del tiempose extiende en función geométrica al infinito, influyendo temporalmente en "su" tiempo y erigiéndose fugazmente en Causa.

.-Una pirámide truncada fue usada históricamente para posicionar templos en su cúspide (animal,vegetal,humano); y esperar a que los rayos de el sol hagan el "resto".

.-El sol formado por las interacciones de carga de distinto signo (presente en la unidad de energía), influye en cada una de las células, ya que éstas estan conformadas por unidades de energía.

.-La distancia entre dos máximos de vibración de onda gamma, es aprox: 0.000.000.000.1 mm. , una de las unidades de medida mas pequeñas que se conocen; son basicamente vibraciones electromagnéticas sin carga.

.-La naturaleza de la informacion es de tipo inconsciente y lograr una frecuencia de resonancia con ella es de suma importancia para la tecnología futura; que quizás ¿Antiguas Civilizaciones aprendieron a usar?.
Saludos::[/QUOTE]







*.MICROLITO ;Mira que he leído libros y es una mezcla tan inconexa de datos entre si,que no puedo decirte absolutamente nada,por que no hay preguntas razonables y las uniones realizadas usan el tiempo,eternidad.gamma,es decir,no entiendo absolutamente nada de lo que me quieres decir.

.¿ Te lo has inventado todo no?

La energía telurica de la lineas de ley,si que son negativas o positivas,por que salen de los polos y vuelven a ellos continuamente,conformando una rejilla que bajo ciertas condiciones atmosféricas si pueden ser observadas.

.La Pirámide también usaba unos paneles o maquinas que vibraban dentro de ella,provocando una resonancia en las paredes internas de la estructura.

.Esta Información proviene de las Sociedades Secretas así que hay que andarse con cuidado,por que muchas veces en la sencillez esta el secreto..

.Como las preguntas han sido una locura caotica,creo es licito recordar algo importante;

.Este Universo tiene unas leyes físicas con unos resultados exactos y medibles,por lo tanto afirmar que todo es un caos,es lo mismo que decir que no existe el Gran Maestro matemático que lo ha creado todo.

Un saludo.*


----------



## drosni (2 May 2011)

No perdona mascarada , no soy ing.teleco , me has entendido mal , teleco, es quien dice lo mismo que tu dices y lo puedes encontrar Starviewerteam.org por eso te pregunte si conocías a Rafael loez guerrero, yo soy un triste ing.tec electrico
perdona si te he confundido


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 May 2011)

Antes comentabais lo de los obeliscos, torres y demas "agujas" que proyectarian la "energia emocional" de la que se alimentarian los "Arcontes".
Me ha llamado la atención la pedazo de antena que le han colocado al estadio donde se celebrara la final de la Eurocopa de futbol de 2012. Supongo que esa aguja habra encarecido la obra una barbaridad y podrian haber hecho un estadio de tra manera, pero parece que necesitan la aguja conductora...

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/c2jGzX9YHeg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pwCPhRZdGX4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MICROLITO (2 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *MICROLITO;*
> 
> La superposición de campos es el vehículo que tranasporta la emoción hacia el universo "conocido" en forma divergente , y desde éste hacia el "centro dinámico" en forma convergente.
> 
> ...









*.MICROLITO ;Mira que he leído libros y es una mezcla tan inconexa de datos entre si,que no puedo decirte absolutamente nada,por que no hay preguntas razonables y las uniones realizadas usan el tiempo,eternidad.gamma,es decir,no entiendo absolutamente nada de lo que me quieres decir.

.¿ Te lo has inventado todo no?

La energía telurica de la lineas de ley,si que son negativas o positivas,por que salen de los polos y vuelven a ellos continuamente,conformando una rejilla que bajo ciertas condiciones atmosféricas si pueden ser observadas.

.La Pirámide también usaba unos paneles o maquinas que vibraban dentro de ella,provocando una resonancia en las paredes internas de la estructura.

.Esta Información proviene de las Sociedades Secretas así que hay que andarse con cuidado,por que muchas veces en la sencillez esta el secreto..

.Como las preguntas han sido una locura caotica,creo es licito recordar algo importante;

.Este Universo tiene unas leyes físicas con unos resultados exactos y medibles,por lo tanto afirmar que todo es un caos,es lo mismo que decir que no existe el Gran Maestro matemático que lo ha creado todo.

Un saludo.*[/QUOTE]

No me invente nada Mascarada, simplemente divago contigo porque veo que puedes aportar "tu punto de vista a un problema que yo mismo me he creado", y hasta ahora lo estas haciendo estupendamente. Si quieres fuente de lo escrito en mi post anterior te la puedo ofrecer:cook:


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

drosni dijo:


> No perdona mascarada , no soy ing.teleco , me has entendido mal , teleco, es quien dice lo mismo que tu dices y lo puedes encontrar Starviewerteam.org por eso te pregunte si conocías a Rafael loez guerrero, yo soy un triste ing.tec electrico
> perdona si te he confundido









*.Mi hermano también es electricista al igual que mi Padre que es Perito Industrial,y creo que no tendrías que infravalorar tu titulación o te crees que todo el mundo ya sabe de electricidad por enroscar una simple bombilla.

.Teleco quiere decir telecomunicaciones o te refieres a los robots de telefonía móvil !!! Mi amol tenemos una promoción para ti !!! 

¿ que es lo mismo que digo yo ?!!!dímelo,por que me dejas igual y sin saber si tiene algún tema muy relacionado !!! 

¿ Quien es Rafael Lopez Guerrero ?..¿el dueño de la pagina Web?.

.Starviewerteam;-Si que me suena de algún enlace de tormentas solares con el tema de los aetherofactos,el cometa elenin y no me acuerdo mucho si era esta misma pagina que me comentas que hablaba sobre el tema de la Resonancia shumman ( investigaciones en la Unión Soviética cuando existía la C.C.P si no me falla la memoria,si lo encuentro lo enlazo.

Un saludo.*


----------



## MICROLITO (2 May 2011)

http://sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CB8QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.scribd.com%2Fdoc%2F34278266%2Ffisica-hiperborea-1&ei=aQS_TYi3F8uy8QOroPjRBQ&usg=AFQjCNEWdKs3kEdI26PHQ-AqX4hXYqOJnw


----------



## chocolate (2 May 2011)

Saludos,

Una preguntilla: ¿Es cierto que la gravedad es la que "fija" nuestra conciencia a una dimensión determinada?


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Antes comentabais lo de los obeliscos, torres y demas "agujas" que proyectarian la "energia emocional" de la que se alimentarian los "Arcontes".
> Me ha llamado la atención la pedazo de antena que le han colocado al estadio donde se celebrara la final de la Eurocopa de futbol de 2012. Supongo que esa aguja habra encarecido la obra una barbaridad y podrian haber hecho un estadio de tra manera, pero parece que necesitan la aguja conductora...
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/c2jGzX9YHeg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> ...



*.Es muy correcto el termino que has usado de arcontes,entendible solo para unos pocos que hayan leído libros Gnósticos.

Solo falta añadirle " de Marte "

.Con esa estructura central acoplada a la gigantesca antena van a estar metidos dentro de una parabólica invertida al Revés.

.Hay un cuento relacionado y os lo voy a poner;

"Hay una historia oriental que habla acerca de un mago muy rico que tenía muchas ovejas. Pero al mismo tiempo este mago era muy malvado. No quería contratar pastores, ni quería levantar una cerca alrededor de la pradera donde pastaban sus ovejas. 

A consecuencia de esto las ovejas a menudo se perdían en el bosque, caían en cañadas y demás, y sobre todo se escapaban, porque sabían que el mago quería su carne y sus pieles y esto no los gustaba. 

"Al fin el mago encontró un remedio. Hipnotizó a sus ovejas y les hizo creer primero que nada que eran inmortales y que no se les estaba haciendo ningún daño cuando les quitaban la piel, que, al contrario, sería muy bueno para ellas e incluso placentero; en segundo lugar les hizo creer que el mago era un buen amo que amaba a su rebaño tanto que estaba listo para hacer cualquier cosa en el mundo por él; y en tercer lugar les hizo creer que si algo les fuera a ocurrir no les iba a pasar en ese momento, en cualquier caso no ese día, y por lo tanto no tenían necesidad de pensar acerca de ello. 

El mago incluso les hizo creer que eran leones, a otros que eran águilas, a otros que eran hombres, y a otros que eran magos. 

"Y después de esto todas sus preocupaciones acerca de las ovejas llegaron a su fin. Nunca más escaparon sino que tranquilamente esperaban el momento en que el mago requiriera de su carne y su piel".

.En este ultimo párrafo tenemos que sustituir los dos términos" "Sangre y emociones "

.Son muy sutiles.*


----------



## MICROLITO (2 May 2011)

chocolate dijo:


> Saludos,
> 
> Una preguntilla: ¿Es cierto que la gravedad es la que "fija" nuestra conciencia a una dimensión determinada?



Supongamos ahora que cualquier excitacion que pueda producirse por efecto de aumento de tension, obaja tension, alteraciones de origen termico etc.. perturbara el campo emocional radicado en "la zona".. 

Entonces poseemos una mecanica engendrada por el principio de atraccion y rechazo de cargas de distinto e igual signo.---lo que en el nucleo se traduce como sistema de enlace o FUERZA DE GRAVEDAD........
No puedo explicar mas porque no lose. de momento.

Bueno amijo
esto da para mucho divagar y las cosas de palacio van despacio de todas maneras si parece ser que el inconsciente es la madre de la informacion aunque el consciente participa de manera real y contrastada,, segun las observaciones de particulas y ondas en laboratorio estas se comportan como particulas al ser observadas y ondas sino


----------



## MICROLITO (2 May 2011)

fisica-hiperborea

Mascarada unvistazo al doc no sera suficiente.


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

chocolate dijo:


> Saludos,
> 
> Una preguntilla: ¿Es cierto que la gravedad es la que "fija" nuestra conciencia a una dimensión determinada?



..
*
.Son tres conceptos muy empíricos;

.La Gravedad es una ley física.

.La Consciencia es un termino Psicologico para referirse al Espíritu, por el cual,cada criatura que se mira en un espejo puede auto-reconocerse a si mismo,y en los últimos estudios de la física holografica,si se postula abiertamente que en Verdad,no somos un cuerpo holografico solamente,si no una consciencia eterna creada por alguien.......?

.De las dimensiones no voy a hablar mucho por que todos los new age están haciéndose unos inventos mentales con el 4D o el 5D,3D,etc y en verdad están todas en la misma dimensión.

.Todo esta relacionado directamente con el desplazamiento físico que realizan las diferentes criaturas que la habitan.*


----------



## chocolate (2 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> ..
> *Todo esta relacionado directamente con el desplazamiento físico que realizan las diferentes criaturas que la habitan.*



Hasta dónde yo creo, todas ocupan el mísmo espacio pero funcionan a frecuencias diferentes. El caso es que leí por ahí lo de la gravedad como disparador entre dimensiones y dentro de lo raro que suena el asunto, me dejó dándole vueltas a la cabeza porque aún no he encontrado ningún fallo en esa teoría.

Tomando como referencia el libro "el universo holográfico", el orden implicado (el que soñó este universo) bien pudo haber desplegado las dimensiones usando marcos temporales diferentes para cada una de ellas y nosotros estar en una de las últimas (por abajo).

Da igual, no me quiero desviar del tema del hilo (reconozco que empezó a interesarme al ver vuestras respuestas tan curradas).

Gracias por las respuestas ^^


----------



## MASCARADA (2 May 2011)

MICROLITO dijo:


> fisica-hiperborea
> 
> Mascarada unvistazo al doc no sera suficiente.









*
.He leído la descripción de la construcción del templo Azteca y ya no leo mas,te lo aseguro.

.Yo te recomiendo que abandones algunos libros de este tipo o se te ira la cabeza totalmente,por que el autor mezcla la física,la consciencia,la dimensionalidad,cuantica diferencial,simbologia,todo en plan bestia mezclado con física básica en un cubata para ser agitado y luego digerido..

.Yo no me entero de lo que dice,vaya cacao mas grande,es para volverse loco,algún científico lo entenderá todos esos postulados.

.Es alucinante,por que incluso te dibuja las estructuras subatomicas por dentro.jajajaj.mandaselo por correo a los del C.E.R.N*


----------



## drosni (2 May 2011)

Reflexión 
Se desconoce como se genera la energía en el sol y en las estrellas en general, como funcionan los campos magnéticos y porqué se invierten cada 11 años, como funciona el plasma a altas presiones, o incluso porqué se forman las manchas solares, porqué dibujan mariposas, e incluso la importancia que tienen y porqué de golpe y porrazo desaparecen. Por no saber no sabemos ni como se generan los campos magnéticos aquí mismo, en la Tierra.
Ciertamente puede ser casualidad que Jupiter tenga un periodo de 11 años. Tambien lo es que la suma de las traslaciones de Mercurio y Venus sumadas y divididas por dos nos dan 155 días como el ciclo de Rieger, pero al final llegado a este momento creemos saberlo y sobre todo explicarlo el propio establishment ,hacer ver que la ciencia lo explica todo, pero sabemos que no.
bye
clasificaciones


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 May 2011)

Para el que tenga tiempo y le apetezca, y se lo tome como ciencia ficción o realidad, ahi ya es cada uno.

Un link a la Agenda de los controladores, de la biblioteca pleyades:
La Agenda de Los Controladores - Gnosticismo, Arcontes-Grises

Que es un arconte? ¿Que Es Un Arconte?

Material sobre Annunaki The Anunnaki

Annunaki s. Reptilianos
Anunnaki vs. Reptilianos


----------



## ulises31 (3 May 2011)

Para Mascarada:

Viendo que eres persona bastante puesta en estos asuntos oscuros de la conspiranoia(tema que me llama mucho la atención), ¿nos podrías hacer una cronología de los acontecimientos que bajo tu óptica pueden ocurrir a lo largo de este 2011? ¿y por que no? también podemos incluir el 2012, año tan especialmente tenido en cuenta en estos últimos tiempos.

Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## MASCARADA (3 May 2011)

ulises31 dijo:


> Para Mascarada:
> 
> Viendo que eres persona bastante puesta en estos asuntos oscuros de la conspiranoia(tema que me llama mucho la atención), ¿nos podrías hacer una cronología de los acontecimientos que bajo tu óptica pueden ocurrir a lo largo de este 2011? ¿y por que no? también podemos incluir el 2012, año tan especialmente tenido en cuenta en estos últimos tiempos.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.



*
.Vamos a coger una Bola de Cristal,jajaja;

En algunos asuntos solamente estoy puesto,y espero que no te confundas con la palabra conspiración,por que esta misma ha construido los reinos,las guerras y las ciudades por las cuales caminas todos los días,lo que ocurre,es que estan usando esta palabra maldita para desacreditar ciertas investigaciones que pueden destruir la ejecución de varios de estos planes de Campaña.

.Te digo Campaña,por que toda buena conspiración tiene varios objetivos que se deben de ir cumpliendo progresivamente hasta lograr pasar a la siguiente etapa,si esta falla,hay que modificar el plan o esperar a que las condiciones sean optimas e idóneas para efectuarla,por eso muchas conspiraciones pueden tardar años,décadas o siglos en realizarse.

2011-2012.Usando la lógica y el razonamiento económico es muy probable que en Oriente Medio veamos como los países árabes de la Opec van a ser quebrados mediante el Colapso del Dolar.

2011-2012. Auto-atentado Biológico o Nuclear en alguna ciudad Europea, culpando a los Países de Oriente Medio que fueron quebrados.

2011-2012.Guerra entre la O.T.A.N e Irán,al ser acusados del atentado Biológico o Nuclear acontecido.

2011-2012.Levantamiento en Armas de todo los Países De Oriente Medio,África y Asia,realizando una declaración de Guerra a todos los países de la O.T.A.N

2011-2012-.Invasión de Italia y España a través del mediterráneo.

2012.Masivos avistamientos en todo el Planeta de Naves de origen desconocido.

2012.Grandes Terremotos,Tormentas eléctricas,Tornados,Tsunamis,cambio gradual de norte magnético de la tierra y Caos general en todo el Planeta debido a la intensidad de las llamaradas solares de Sol que destruyen todos los satélites de comunicaciones,aniquilan toda la tecnología basada en el Silicio y todos los aparatos eléctricos en general,transformadores,coches,etc

2012. A partir de Aquí ya no es comprensible y muchos se reirán y otros se pondrán a Rezar ante un nuevo Mundo Renovado..*









*"Está escrito en el libro de la Justicia: no he hecho sin causa todo cuanto he hecho.El Creador es recto en todos sus caminos. Sólo así se alcanza la justicia. Mira esta espada. En ella está tu vida. Ningún acto escapa a su visión. Todo es uno en tu existencia. Y todo será juzgado por ti mismo".

"El Creador no juzga. Serás tú el juez. ¿Por qué interpeláis entonces a su Justicia? ¿Por qué proclamáis vuestros logros y éxitos? Él los conoce porque todo partió de Él. Él ya os juzgó en el instante de vuestra creación. Y os juzgó rectamente y habéis sido premiados con el don de la inmortalidad".

" El Creador ya te juzgo al crearte,y concibió todas las vidas que tendrás en los diferentes cuerpos para su amado Hijo,el ya te ha regalado la inmortalidad conociendo el bien y el mal que formaran tu Excelsa
Personalidad en todos sus mundos universales "

"Ahora, si lo deseas, júzgate a ti mismo, pero no invoques la Justicia Divina". 

"Ésa ya fue ejecutada".

Y el guardián del libro de la Justicia del Creador me entregó su espada, proclamando: «Guárdala, puesto que tu muerte está próxima.Y haz con ella lo que se espera de ti:

!!!Júzgate en silencio!!!.*


----------



## Asurbanipal (3 May 2011)

Sobre Zitchin en mp4:

Espacio en blanco - Primera hora - 10/04/11 - RTVE.es

y

Espacio en blanco - Segunda hora - 10/04/11 - RTVE.es


*Mascarada*: lo que dices es lo que suponía Nostradamus.


----------



## MASCARADA (3 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Sobre Zitchin en mp4:
> 
> Espacio en blanco - Primera hora - 10/04/11 - RTVE.es
> 
> ...



*.No os confundáis con Nostradamus por que ya os dije en anteriores post que era Hebreo y por lo tanto sus estudios de la Kabbalak,y como me imagino que nadie sabe muy bien su verdadero trasfondo el cual esta diseñado para Crear el Mal en el mundo,ya que sin el Mal no existe el Bien o sin destrucción no hay renovación.

.Esto se lleva ejecutando durante siglos y en determinadas Fechas concretas.

.El enfrentamiento entre religiones es ampliamente conocido por un amplio sector de Historiadores e investigadores anónimos,y que como Comprenderéis Nostradamus vivió en un Fascismo Católico por lo que tuvo que cambiar su identidad varias veces conociendo que tarde o temprano las principales religiones del planeta debido al auge exponencial de sus nacimientos y territorios conquistados daría lugar a un conflicto bélico Mundial para ver quien de entre todos tenia la Polla mas grande.

" Dios es el Único Verdadero "
" Alah es el Único Verdadero "
" Yavhe es el Único Verdadero"

.Y es licito recordarles a todos ellos,que tienen una Verdadera Fe capaz de sacrificar a sus hermanos en el nombre de su Dios. 

.Las Religiones están condenadas a desaparecer,por que han invertido tanto sus enseñanzas y modificado todo aquello que les vanagloriaba o impedian ejercer el control mental sobre las masas, que multitud de seres humanos han terminado por aborrecerlas e incluso aun peor,ellos mismo han construido un Dios a su imagen emocional,es decir,un Dios celoso,dogmático,autoritario,patriarca,y el que mas me gusta...soberbio;

" Yo soy tu único Dios "

.Por lo tanto es presumible afirmar que existirán dos polos opuestos en la guerra que viene por el Horizonte.

.El Mundo musulmán enfrentado con el pueblo hebreo,y estos primeros a la vez, confrontados con los Cristianos,y que debido a las obras de los 3 citados es logico pensar que serán confrontados por millones de humanos que se han convertido al Ateísmo en sus diferentes concepciones.

.Llegando a la conclusión humorística que su amplia locura sera capaz de Renovar este Mundo con fuego y Sangre.

.Todos ellos han elegido ese camino destructivo;

!!! Mi dios tiene la polla mas grande que el tuyo !!! 

En fin;

!!! Son monos cocoteros fanáticos y así serán elevados al cielo en primera Clase !!!.
*


----------



## Asurbanipal (3 May 2011)

Mascarada: tienes privados míos, leélos.


----------



## orco666 (3 May 2011)

menudo panorama planteas..es peor que la peli 2012 porque incluyes guerra..

a mi me parece muy poco tiempo de recorrido, demasiados acontecimientos en año y medio...

el cambio es un aumento de vibracion general inducido por el aumento del pulso de la tierra, no??

y esa vibracion nos haria evolucionar a un nivel superior o mas positivo...???

lo de los extraterrestres que llegaran sera porque como en otras epocas necesitamos ayuda para superar los problemas??


----------



## MASCARADA (3 May 2011)

orco666 dijo:


> menudo panorama planteas..es peor que la peli 2012 porque incluyes guerra..
> 
> *¿ Guerra?,pero si la tienes todos los días durante los 365 días del año.*
> 
> ...



*.En este caso hay ciertas entidades que necesitan llevarse a unos cuantos,pero no precisamente para ayudarlos,si no para sobrevivir ellos mismos.( Para comprender esto deberás leer los anteriores post donde se han comentado varios puntos para comprederlo.*


----------



## MASCARADA (3 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Mascarada: tienes privados míos, leélos.



*.Lo he revisado y no tengo nada,tendrás que mandarlo otra vez.

!!!Espera hay algo,un vídeo con sorpresa incluida !!!*

<iframe frameborder="0" width="560" height="419" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/xif8w9?width=560&theme=none&wmode=transparent"></iframe><br /><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xif8w9_el-padrino-parte-iii-cineclubclasico_shortfilms" target="_blank">El Padrino, Parte III (CineClubClasico)</a> <i>por <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/Drakul75" target="_blank">Drakul75</a></i>


----------



## orco666 (4 May 2011)

era para concretar en corto..como un resumen del cole...
y en cuanto a los extra ya que estamos en plan conspiranoico hay de varios sitios con diferentes intenciones por eso pregunto cuales vendrian y a que...
existe la version positiva de lo que comentas sobre los aliens...


----------



## drosni (4 May 2011)

La NSA de USA confirma la existencia de comunicaciones con ET's
UFO Documents Index- NSA/CSS
http://www.nsa.gov/public_info/_files/ufo/key_to_et_messages.pdf
http://www.nsa.gov/public_info/_files/ufo/et_intelligence.pdf


----------



## MICROLITO (4 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *MICROLITO;*
> 
> *.La Pirámide también usaba unos paneles o maquinas que vibraban dentro de ella,provocando una resonancia en las paredes internas de la estructura.*
> 
> ...


----------



## MASCARADA (4 May 2011)

orco666 dijo:


> era para concretar en corto..como un resumen del cole...
> 
> *.Hay dos constantes que se repiten en todos los siglos.*
> 
> ...



*.¿Todos los seres humanos son malos?..........?*

*.No hay versión positiva,eso es una forma de pensamiento psicologico.

¿ Cuando tu matas a un venado para alimentarte? es bueno o malo.

.Para adentrarte en su estudio debes de eliminar muchos conceptos psicológicos que se dan por sentado,es decir,intentamos analizar su comportamiento con el nuestro.

.La Razas mas inteligentes conocen los problemas que conlleva un encuentro en 4ªfase para cualquier CIVILIZACION psicologicamnete menos avanzada.( no todo se basa en la **tecnología)*


----------



## MASCARADA (4 May 2011)

MICROLITO dijo:


> MASCARADA dijo:
> 
> 
> > *MICROLITO;*
> ...


----------



## MASCARADA (4 May 2011)

*MICROLITO; !!! escucha atentamente !!!*

*.TECNOLOGÍA NO HUMANA.*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8O74HzvfQJs?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MASCARADA (5 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Mascarada: tienes privados míos, leélos.



*.Te mandare mi email al tuyo,y por lo menos charlamos.

.Habrá que hacerse unas armaduras con la dureza del diamante,para evitar que nos toquen las balas durante la III Guerra Mundial.

.Estos locos controlados por estas entidades meta-humanas pretenden Crear lo mismo que hicieron después de la II Guerra Mundial............... un nuevo Orden,pero esta vez el Mal se enfrentara con el Mal y ambos serán conquistados y exterminados a un mismo tiempo*

*.Carta de Albert Pike (mason grado 33) escrita en 1871.*

*“La I Guerra Mundial debe producirse para permitir a los Illuminati derrocar el poder de los Zares de Rusia y hacer de ese país una fortaleza de ateísmo Comunista. Las divergencias causadas por los agentes de los Illuminati entre los Imperios Británico y Alemán se usarán para fomentar esta guerra. Al final de la guerra, el Comunismo se erigirá y se usará para destruir a otros gobiernos y para debilitar a las religiones.”

“La II Guerra Mundial debe fomentarse aprovechándose de las diferencias entre los Fascistas y los Sionistas políticos. Esta guerra debe fomentarse para que el Nazismo sea destruido y el Sionismo político sea suficientemente fuerte para crear un estado soberano de Israel en Palestina. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el Comunismo Internacional debe hacerse suficientemente fuerte para contrarrestar a la Cristiandad, que entonces será constreñida y controlada hasta el tiempo que la necesitemos para el cataclismo social final.”

“La III Guerra Mundial se fomentará aprovechando las diferencias causadas por los agentes de los Iluminati entre los Sionistas políticos y los líderes del Mundo Islámico. La guerra debe conducirse de un modo que el Islam (el mundo Arábico Musulmán) y el Sionismo político (el estado de Israel) se destruyan mutuamente. Mientras tanto, las otras naciones, una vez más divididas sobre este asunto se verán obligadas a luchar hasta el punto de la completa extenuación física, moral, espiritual y económica…Desataremos a los Nihilistas y a los ateístas, y provocaremos un cataclismo social formidable que en todo su horror mostrará claramente a las naciones el efecto del ateísmo absoluto, origen de la crueldad y de los disturbios más sangrientos. Entonces, en todas partes, los ciudadanos, obligados a defenderse contra la minoría mundial de revolucionarios, exterminarán a esos destructores de la civilización, y la multitud, desilusionada con la Cristiandad, cuyos espíritus teísticos estarán desde ese momento sin brújula ni dirección, ansiosos por un ideal, pero sin saber donde dirigir su adoración, recibirán la verdadera luz a través de la manifestación universal de la doctrina pura de Lucifer, sacada finalmente a la vista pública. Esta manifestación resultará a partir del movimiento reaccionario general que seguirá a la destrucción de la Cristiandad y el ateísmo, ambos conquistados y exterminados al mismo tiempo.”

.Cuenta la historia que Albert Pike, abogado estadounidense, militar, escritor y activista francmasón, quien alcanzó en 1859, el grado de Soberano Gran Comendador de la Southern Jurisdiction, una de las dos divisiones orgánicas del Rito Escocés, recibió un mensaje de su “espíritu guía” y se lo comunicó por carta el 15 de agosto de 1871 a Giussepe Mazzini, cabeza de la sociedad secreta revolucionaria “los carbonarios” y cabeza de los Illuminati de Europa. Durante un breve periodo, esta carta se exhibió en la Biblioteca del British Museum de Londres, y William Guy Carr, antiguo Oficial de Inteligencia de la Royal Canadian Navy, la copió;*

*Un saludo.*

* ¿La Armadura con la Dureza del Diamante de que color la queréis?*

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/NCPYLunz6kk?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MASCARADA (5 May 2011)

*UN MUNDO DE ENERGIA INAGOTABLE.*

*" EL MAYOR SECRETO DE LOS ILUMINADOS Y LA PIRÁMIDE "*

*" Quien controla la energía gobierna el Mundo "*







*Invitados:

JOSÉ LUÍS TEJERO, Electrónico Industrial
PABLO AGUSTÍN ARPA, Periodista, Economista
PAU CURRIUS, Ingeniero Eléctrico

.Para todos los interesados en conocer por que en nuestro planeta la energía libre es censurada por todos los monopolios energéticos de la elite financiera que gobierna el ancho Mundo.


<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/22507402?title=0&amp;byline=0&amp;portrait=0" width="600" height="330" frameborder="0"></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/22507402">ENERGÍAS LIBRES, RKB radio " Tiempo para la Verdad "</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/lacajadepandora">La Caja de Pandora</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>

Un saludo.
*


----------



## Gabi_borrado (6 May 2011)

Este es el hilo más raaaro que he leído en muuucho tiempo :

¿*MASCARADA*, de dónde has sacado toda esa información sobre que absorben nuestra energía?

¿tienes info sobre los números cabalísticos? 




Salud


----------



## MASCARADA (6 May 2011)

*.En todas las Religiones los encontrareis,ya que ellos las instauraron para poder alimentarse.







POPOL VUH.PDF.

Un ejemplo extraído de una de ellas;

«He aquí cómo comenzó el robo de los hombres... y la matanza de las tribus. Cogían a uno solo cuando iba caminando o a dos cuando iban caminando y no se sabía cuándo los cogían y en seguida los iban a sacrificar ante Tohil y Avilix. Después regaban sangre en el camino y ponían la cabeza por separado en el camino. Y decían las tribus: "El tigre se los comió". Y lo decían así, porque eran como pisadas de tigre las huellas que dejaban, aunque ellos (los sa*****tes) no se mostraban.» 

«Y eran muchos los hombres que habían robado; pero no se dieron cuenta las tribus hasta más tarde. ¿Si serán Tohil y Avilix los que se introducen entre nosotros? Ellos deben ser aquellos a quienes alimentan los sa*****tes y sacrificadores. ¿En dónde estarán sus casas? ¡Sigamos sus pisadas!, dijeron todos los pueblos.» 

«Entonces celebraron consejo. A continuación comenzaron a seguir las huellas de los sa*****tes y sacrificadores, pero éstas no eran claras. Sólo eran pisadas defiera, pisadas de tigre lo que veían, pero las huellas no eran claras. No estaban claras las primeras huellas, pues estaban invertidas, como hechas para que se perdieran y no estaba claro su camino. Se formó una neblina; se formó una lluvia negra y se hizo mucho lodo, y empezó a caer una llovizna. Esto era lo que los pueblos veían ante ellos. Y sus corazones se cansaban de buscar y de perseguirlos por los caminos, porque como era tan grande el poder de Tohil, Avilix y Hacavitz, se alejaban hasta allá en la cima de las montañas, en la vecindad de los pueblos que mataban.» 







«Así comenzó el rapto de la gente cuando los brujos cogían a las tribus en los caminos y los sacrificaban ante Tohil, Avilix y Hacavitz...» 

«Reuniéronse todos en gran número y deliberaron entre sí. Y dijeron preguntándose los unos a los otros: ¿Cómo haremos para vencer a los de Cavec, por cuya culpa se están acabando nuestros hijos y vasallos? No se sabe cómo es la destrucción de la gente. Si no tenemos más remedio que perecer por estos raptos, que así sea; y si es tan grande el poder Tohil, Avilix y Hacavitz, entonces que sea nuestro dios este Tohil...*

¿tienes info sobre los números cabalísticos? 

*.Adentrate en el estudio Oscuro de la Kabbalah y aprenderas que se esconde detrás de un ritual de Sangre e invocación a estas entidades no humanas.*

*.Todos los llamados Dioses de la Humanidad,han exigido durante miles de años el sacrificio perpetuo de la Sangre derramada en su altares.

Su devoción y adoración,siempre ha exigido a sus devotos el sacrificio del dolor y sufrimiento mediante la Sangre.*


----------



## MICROLITO (6 May 2011)

Video: ADN y Geometria Sagrada - WebIslam.com Un interesante video que habla sobre las emociones,energia ...y sorpresa annunaky al final.


----------



## Gabi_borrado (6 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *.Todos los llamados Dioses de la Humanidad,han exigido durante miles de años el sacrificio perpetuo de la Sangre derramada en su altares.
> 
> Su devoción y adoración,siempre ha exigido a sus devotos el sacrificio del dolor y sufrimiento mediante la Sangre.*



¿Ahora, en la actualidad, en qué religiones?

con estas gafas no veo nada 8:



Y digo yo ¿qué forma hay de pasar desapercibido, oculto, *protegido* ante los desmanes de los dioses y sus vasallos o soldados?





Salud


----------



## MASCARADA (6 May 2011)

Gabi;¿Ahora, en la actualidad, en qué religiones?
*
En todas,te lo repito.( lee los anteriores hilos del post que he puesto y lo entenderás un poco,aunque ya es demasiado tarde.

.No habéis despertado a tiempo y habéis elegido el camino del cambio mas difícil y destructivo.*

Y digo yo ¿qué forma hay de pasar desapercibido, oculto, *protegido* ante los desmanes de los dioses y sus vasallos o soldados?

*.¿ Pasar desapercibidos y ocultarse ?
.¿ Protegido de que?
.¿ Sa*****tes sacrificadores?

.No puedes escapar de ellos debido a su alta tecnología,por lo tanto,hay que enfrentarse a ellos con las mismas armas.

.Es el mismo poder que tiene un hombre en una granja con animales.*

*.Sois su alimento emocional,en la carne,en la Sangre,en la Muerte y en el sufrimiento..*

*!!! Comed de mi carne y bebed de mi Sangre !!!

.Habéis sido engañados por todos ellos.. 

.¿Si tienen que comer también pueden morir.?*
*
Un saludo Musical.*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/P2q5kidXHuo?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Gabi_borrado (6 May 2011)

> En todas,te lo repito.( lee los anteriores hilos del post que he puesto y lo entenderás un poco,aunque ya es demasiado tarde.
> 
> .No habéis despertado a tiempo,eligiendo el camino del cambio mas difícil y destructivo




Chanflainas! he llegado justito a tiempo, que no soy un mono cocotero 

Esta noche me estudio el temario : mañana verás




Salud


----------



## MASCARADA (6 May 2011)

Gabi dijo:


> Chanflainas! he llegado justito a tiempo, que no soy un mono cocotero
> 
> Esta noche me estudio el temario : mañana verás
> 
> Salud



*.Seguimos con la Pirámide Y un Vídeo para que entendáis que son,donde están y como se alimentan.







.Acordaros que os he dicho que están fuera del espectro luminoso que absorben nuestros ojos.

Anteriormente se os ha expuesto que es la Pirámide Física.







.Os dejo a uno de tantos investigadores que os explicara que es la Pirámide Simbólica y que representa.*

*BILLETE MASONICO.*







<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Mu9RUERMbAs?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*DOLAR DE PLATA.*






*Un saludo.*


----------



## Natalia_ (6 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *.Si vas a festejarlo mucho,pero antes jesus no dijo la gran mayoría de cosas que están escritas en la biblia y aparte el mismo fue engañado,así que como te vallas en el falso Rapto que tiene preparada la élite,pues habrá que ir a rescatarte por ser un mono cocotero,te lo resumo en Plan Macarra;
> 
> .Los Reptilianos de sangre azul son provenientes de marte y no pueden vivir aquí,debido a que cada planeta o espíritu como se le llama,tiene una resonancia determinada por el núcleo del planeta( Resonancia Shumman) y que sin ellas te mueres,eso si,después de volverte medio loco.
> 
> ...



A ver cómo te lo planteo…..Supongamos que estamos compartiendo el mismo ala del psiquiátrico, y ni me sorprende tu relato (aunque la función de los obeliscos, la absorción de las energías, su ulterior almacenamiento y envío exprés, además de ….(uffff.. vaaale, vale eso tampco me sorprende). Supongamos, además, que las pastillitas que nos dan los buenos de los doctores, todavía no me han acabado de freír del todo el cerebro. Así que se me ocurre, no sé, te pregunto yo, en mi ignorante y curiosa mismidad:

¿De dónde sacas, o deduces, que el Dios de los Cielos, del que habla Jesús y al que llama Padre, pertenecería a los reptilianos esos??. ¿Qué libro o libros de los antiguos dice que Poncio Pilatos evitó la muerte de Jesús y que éste se marchó después a Cachemira repudiando a su supuesto padre reptiliano?. ¿Por qué das validez a los Evangelios escritos cuando hablan de la existencia y vida de Jesús, y sin embargo no se la concedes en el final de su relato?. Porque supongo que a un espíritu indagador como tu, no le bastará con que fulanito de tal, por muy erudito que sea en no sé qué, lo haya dicho, no?

Verás, dentro de esa locura tan fértil imaginativamente, yo sigo necesitando cierto nexo y ciertas referencias. Así que, de pronto, me viene a la mente, aquella célebre frase de Jesús "Por sus frutos les conoceréis". Creo que venía en referencia a la pregunta que le hicieron sus discípulo de cómo reconocer a los falsos profetas que llegarían, disfrazados de "ovejas" y obrando "prodigios". Y Jesús, les puso el ejemplo de como todo árbol sano da buenos frutos, y todo árbol malo, malos frutos, o de cómo no es posible recoger higos de un árbol que no sea una higuera. Resumiendo, que de un dios podridamente perverso, no podría salir un Hijo-enviado cuyo mensaje y obra (frutos) sería su antítesis. Y más, si este hijo-enviado dice hablar en nombre de su Padre, y afirma que El y su Padre son Uno. 

Y ya metidos en charlas de psiquiátrico, ¿no te parece que el que encajaría más como reptiliano o satánico, es el dios al que Jesús acusó a los judios de Judá de tener como Padre (al que llamó Diablo, homicida y mentiroso desde el comienzo de los tiempos) del que ellos querían cumplir su voluntad?. (Evangelio según San Juan. (8 :37 - 8 :50)

Otra cosilla, he marcado en azul, el otro párrafo en el que afirmas que las Pirámides, repartidas por todo el mundo, habrían sido creadas por los reptilianos, y luego dices:



MASCARADA dijo:


> .El Tema de Sitchin es muy complejo al tener vinculación con el Vaticano,ya me entiendes.
> 
> Los Annunakis ojos azules y los reptilian ojos rasgados,son 2 especies diferentes.
> 
> ...



Bien, pues he recordado un documental de esos raros, en el que un piloto americano de la 2ª Guerra Mundial, se haía perdido y en su periplo había hecho algunas fotos aéreas en China de lo que él reconoció más tarde como una pirámide, mimetizada en el entorno, como una montaña cultivada por los agricultores en forma de terrazas. Más tarde se descubriría que no era la única pirámide en China, y que el gobierno chino las habría estado ocultando, porque una antigua leyenda cuenta que habrían sido creados por unos dioses sabios y rubios que habitaron allí mucho antes que ellos. Por lo que los gobierno chinos, en su nacionalismo y exaltación de su raza y milenaria cultura, lejos de enseñarlas orgullosos al mundo, no deseaba que trascendiese que una raza, que no era la suya, se estableció allí mucho antes que ellos creando una gran civilización. Así que ¿cómo encaja esa leyenda china con la otra de que fueron los reptilianos los creadores de las pirámides?.

Saludos. Ojalá que te puedas pasar por aquí a reponder. Al menos, yo el domingo por la noche o el lunes, buscaré con auténtica curiosidad la respuesta que me dés.

Vaya, veo que he amputado la foto del híbrido reptiliano. ¿y dices que ese híbrido se extendió entre nosotros? mmm


----------



## MASCARADA (6 May 2011)

Natalia_;A ver cómo te lo planteo…..Supongamos que estamos compartiendo el mismo ala del psiquiátrico, y ni me sorprende tu relato (aunque la función de los obeliscos, la absorción de las energías, su ulterior almacenamiento y envío exprés, además de ….(uffff.. vaaale, vale eso tampco me sorprende). Supongamos, además, que las pastillitas que nos dan los buenos de los doctores, todavía no me han acabado de freír del todo el cerebro. Así que se me ocurre, no sé, te pregunto yo, en mi ignorante y curiosa mismidad:

¿De dónde sacas, o deduces, que el Dios de los Cielos, del que habla Jesús y al que llama Padre, pertenecería a los reptilianos esos??. ¿Qué libro o libros de los antiguos dice que Poncio Pilatos evitó la muerte de Jesús y que éste se marchó después a Cachemira repudiando a su supuesto padre reptiliano?. ¿Por qué das validez a los Evangelios escritos cuando hablan de la existencia y vida de Jesús, y sin embargo no se la concedes en el final de su relato?. Porque supongo que a un espíritu indagador como tu, no le bastará con que fulanito de tal, por muy erudito que sea en no sé qué, lo haya dicho, no?

Verás, dentro de esa locura tan fértil imaginativamente, yo sigo necesitando cierto nexo y ciertas referencias. Así que, de pronto, me viene a la mente, aquella célebre frase de Jesús "Por sus frutos les conoceréis". Creo que venía en referencia a la pregunta que le hicieron sus discípulo de cómo reconocer a los falsos profetas que llegarían, disfrazados de "ovejas" y obrando "prodigios". Y Jesús, les puso el ejemplo de como todo árbol sano da buenos frutos, y todo árbol malo, malos frutos, o de cómo no es posible recoger higos de un árbol que no sea una higuera. Resumiendo, que de un dios podridamente perverso, no podría salir un Hijo-enviado cuyo mensaje y obra (frutos) sería su antítesis. Y más, si este hijo-enviado dice hablar en nombre de su Padre, y afirma que El y su Padre son Uno. 

Y ya metidos en charlas de psiquiátrico, ¿no te parece que el que encajaría más como reptiliano o satánico, es el dios al que Jesús acusó a los judios de Judá de tener como Padre (al que llamó Diablo, homicida y mentiroso desde el comienzo de los tiempos) del que ellos querían cumplir su voluntad?. (Evangelio según San Juan. (8 :37 - 8 :50)

Otra cosilla, he marcado en azul, el otro párrafo en el que afirmas que las Pirámides, repartidas por todo el mundo, habrían sido creadas por los reptilianos, y luego dices:



Bien, pues he recordado un documental de esos raros, en el que un piloto americano de la 2ª Guerra Mundial, se haía perdido y en su periplo había hecho algunas fotos aéreas en China de lo que él reconoció más tarde como una pirámide, mimetizada en el entorno, como una montaña cultivada por los agricultores en forma de terrazas. Más tarde se descubriría que no era la única pirámide en China, y que el gobierno chino las habría estado ocultando, porque una antigua leyenda cuenta que habrían sido creados por unos dioses sabios y rubios que habitaron allí mucho antes que ellos. Por lo que los gobierno chinos, en su nacionalismo y exaltación de su raza y milenaria cultura, lejos de enseñarlas orgullosos al mundo, no deseaba que trascendiese que una raza, que no era la suya, se estableció allí mucho antes que ellos creando una gran civilización. Así que ¿cómo encaja esa leyenda china con la otra de que fueron los reptilianos los creadores de las pirámides?.

*.Ya lo he contado en los anteriores hilos.

.Muchos supervivientes esclavos que permanecían extrayendo oro y materias primas se encontraron abandonados debido a que sus dioses se habían matado entre ellos y los que quedaban estaban muy debilitados y habían sido destruidas la mayoría de sus instalaciones principales,como pirámides,pistas de aterrizaje,salas de control,etc.Estas entidades sumerias eran físicas,sin embargo la raza reptiliana tenia la capacidad hipnótica y mimetica de cambiar su espectro lumínico,es decir,es como el sistema de camuflaje de un pulpo pero avanzado enigmáticamente en el tiempo.

.Muchos supervivientes se quedaron junto a las ruinas y las empezaron a reparar,pero como comprenderás no podían usar la tecnología que había sido destruida,por eso en la mayoría de templos te encontraras estructuras humanas encima de las sumerias intentando reparar el daño o adornar los templos con el transcurso de los siglos.

.Las pirámides y las diversas construcciones de ellos permanecen diseminadas por todos los continentes.

.Al igual que china esconde el secreto,Gran bretaña,Rusia,Estados Unidos,Rusia,etc,hacen lo mismo,ya que he comentado anteriormente que después de la guerra entre los sumerios,la raza humana fue hibridada por estas entidades reptilianas y que no tienen nada que ver con los sumerios,los cuales son los padres del hombre y los reptilianos son los causantes de crear una raza híbrida mezclando su genética con los humanos que tienen genes sumerios y del mono,y que estas entidades capaces de dominar el espectro luminoso dieron lugar al nacimiento de los de Sangre azul fría,que son todos los gobernantes actuales que les sirven a ellos como enlace para este mundo a traves de su ADN.

.Las pirámides eran las centrales electromagnéticas que permitían junto con los obeliscos(Tesla )el vuelo de los Discos,es decir,cada vehículo se posicionaba encima de los obeliscos para cargar las naves o vehículos de transportes.

.Hay dos Hibridaciones importantes en el hominido;

ADN SUMERIO + ADN MONO= humano esclavo de Sangre Roja.

ADN SUMERIO + ADN REPTIL +ADN MONO = humanos arcontes de Sangre azul que gobiernan a los humanos mediante las ordenes de ellos a través de otra dimensión mediante el ADN implantado..*

Saludos. Ojalá que te puedas pasar por aquí a reponder. Al menos, yo el domingo por la noche o el lunes, buscaré con auténtica curiosidad la respuesta que me dés.

Vaya, veo que he amputado la foto del híbrido reptiliano. ¿y dices que ese híbrido se extendió entre nosotros? mmm[/QUOTE]

*.Muchas preguntas de golpe no son buenas.*


----------



## drosni (6 May 2011)

Hola a todos, y es que este tema levanta pasiones,bueno 1º decirte mascarada, que muse es un de los grupos que me encantan al igual que keane, los descubrí hace un año aprox , y son muy buenos como diría Gallardon , me encanto el vídeo de absolution, 2º la radio libre de Barcelona muy buen programa aunque el tal pau como ingeniero eléctrico ,no se entera de la pe4licula , le esta hablando el otro contertulio del coeficiente de una maquina cop, y no sabia de que estaba hablando , pero bueno pelillos a la mar, si os dais cuenta en todo estos programas y algunos libros versan sobre inventos de genios que no se ha podido demostrar ejemplo Nicola tesla,dijo como viajar en el espacio y aseguraba que se tenia que hacer sobre la superficie de un conductor , aquí esta el secreto Mientras más pronunciada sea la curva, o esquina, mayor será la concentración de emisión de electrones,para que sepáis que esto seria viable siempre que se curve el espacio ¿es posible ? matemáticamente si pero mecánicamente imposible con la tecnología actual, la pregunta que hila con el todo del hilo ¿de donde saco esa información ?, ¿es cierto hay sociedades secretas que tienen una tecnología muy superior? ¿quien son? Zecharia Sitchin , supo leer unas tablillas sumerias donde explica bastante su procedencia.
y dejo a mascarada aclarar estos entuertos, junto con las demás aportaciones que tampoco están nada mal, de todos los foreros que contribuís a pasarnos un rato entretenido de lectura, y asimilación de la vida 
un saludo para todos


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (7 May 2011)

Pirámides en Bosnia...


----------



## MASCARADA (7 May 2011)

Natalia;¿De dónde sacas, o deduces, que el Dios de los Cielos, del que habla Jesús y al que llama Padre, pertenecería a los reptilianos esos??. ¿Qué libro o libros de los antiguos dice que Poncio Pilatos evitó la muerte de Jesús y que éste se marchó después a Cachemira repudiando a su supuesto padre reptiliano?. ¿Por qué das validez a los Evangelios escritos cuando hablan de la existencia y vida de Jesús, y sin embargo no se la concedes en el final de su relato?. Porque supongo que a un espíritu indagador como tu, no le bastará con que fulanito de tal, por muy erudito que sea en no sé qué, lo haya dicho, no?

*.Por lo que me comentas creo que has leido los Astronautas de Yavhe y caballo de troya + biblia.....¿ me equivoco?*

Verás, dentro de esa locura tan fértil imaginativamente, yo sigo necesitando cierto nexo y ciertas referencias. Así que, de pronto, me viene a la mente, aquella célebre frase de Jesús "Por sus frutos les conoceréis". Creo que venía en referencia a la pregunta que le hicieron sus discípulo de cómo reconocer a los falsos profetas que llegarían, disfrazados de "ovejas" y obrando "prodigios". Y Jesús, les puso el ejemplo de como todo árbol sano da buenos frutos, y todo árbol malo, malos frutos, o de cómo no es posible recoger higos de un árbol que no sea una higuera. Resumiendo, que de un dios podridamente perverso, no podría salir un Hijo-enviado cuyo mensaje y obra (frutos) sería su antítesis. Y más, si este hijo-enviado dice hablar en nombre de su Padre, y afirma que El y su Padre son Uno. 

*.Natalia he leido tu mente y te voy ayudar a que lo comprendas;

¿ Por que Mascarada tiene un enlace en su firma a un video ?

.Es una iniciación masonica,donde en cada grado ascendente hay que sacrificar un niño y las imágenes del vídeo solo pueden ser comprendidas por una minoría de investigadores.

.Los textos que os pongo de vez en cuando estan sacados del libro de Urantia con el cual hay que tener mucho cuidado debido a que J.J.benitez bebio de ellos para escribir caballo de Troya,los astronautas de Yavhe y la rebelión de Lucifer.*

Y ya metidos en charlas de psiquiátrico, ¿no te parece que el que encajaría más como reptiliano o satánico, es el dios al que Jesús acusó a los judios de Judá de tener como Padre (al que llamó Diablo, homicida y mentiroso desde el comienzo de los tiempos) del que ellos querían cumplir su voluntad?. (Evangelio según San Juan. (8 :37 - 8 :50)

*.El Yavhe hebreo y el de la Biblia es el mismo.*

Otra cosilla, he marcado en azul, el otro párrafo en el que afirmas que las Pirámides, repartidas por todo el mundo, habrían sido creadas por los reptilianos, y luego dices:

*.Vamos a ir millones de años atrás en el tiempo y enseguida comprenderéis por que tengo la cabeza al revés.

.La construcción de las pirámides de Egipto y la esfingie fueron construidas con una diferencia de miles de años,os lo explico;

La base de la Esfigie tiene muchísima erosión provocada por el Agua durante miles de años,siendo mas antigua que las pirámides.

.Las Pirámides yo las interpreto como un sistema habitual de construcción de estas dos razas,es decir,al igual que nosotros usamos el USB que es un formato standar,yo observo que las pirámides como centrales electromagnéticas cumplen esas función debido a la resonancia en sus cavidades. 

.Hay otros investigadores que piensan que las pirámides son Portales internos de tele-transporte para ir a Marte.

.Yo pienso que son estructuras sumerias que fueron modificadas por los reptilianos,pero aun,me falta averiguar ese lapso de tiempo con la esfingie, por que puede ser que sea sumeria y posteriormente los reptilianos tallaron su cara para borrar las pruebas y construir a su lado las pirámides.

.Ya os relatare como eran las pirámides por fuera,por que lo que veis es el revestimiento interno,ya que el exterior fue destruido con el paso de los siglos y otros tanto fue desmontado para hacer casas y suelos.*
*
Un saludo y sigue preguntando que me ayuda a liberar la mente de los millones de datos que tengo metidos.*


----------



## MASCARADA (7 May 2011)

drosni dijo:


> Hola a todos, y es que este tema levanta pasiones,bueno 1º decirte mascarada, que muse es un de los grupos que me encantan al igual que keane, los descubrí hace un año aprox , y son muy buenos como diría Gallardon , me encanto el vídeo de absolution, 2º la radio libre de Barcelona muy buen programa aunque el tal pau como ingeniero eléctrico ,no se entera de la pe4licula , le esta hablando el otro contertulio del coeficiente de una maquina cop, y no sabia de que estaba hablando , pero bueno pelillos a la mar, si os dais cuenta en todo estos programas y algunos libros versan sobre inventos de genios que no se ha podido demostrar ejemplo Nicola tesla,dijo como viajar en el espacio y aseguraba que se tenia que hacer sobre la superficie de un conductor ,aquí esta el secreto.
> 
> *¿ Quien es Nikola Tesla?............¿ Quien oculto sus patentes y desarrollo la transferencia de energía a través del cobre?**.................MONOPOLIOS ENERGÉTICOS.*
> 
> ...



*Un saludo Musical;*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xOf4SktPDak?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MICROLITO (7 May 2011)

drosni dijo:


> _ aquí esta el secreto Mientras más pronunciada sea la curva, o esquina, mayor será la concentración de emisión de electrones,para que sepáis que esto seria viable siempre que se curve el espacio ¿es posible ? matemáticamente si pero mecánicamente imposible con la tecnología actual_
> 
> Hola.
> No solo se curva el espacio sino tambien el tiempo y ademas de matematicamente ya lo predijo Einstein, se acaba de comprobar fisicamente
> ...


----------



## Adenosín Trifosfato (7 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> <iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Mu9RUERMbAs?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



"Magufísimo" el de mundodesconocido, pero como ciencia-ficción vale su peso en oro. Debería escribir guiones.


----------



## MASCARADA (7 May 2011)

MICROLITO dijo:


> drosni dijo:
> 
> 
> > _ aquí esta el secreto Mientras más pronunciada sea la curva, o esquina, mayor será la concentración de emisión de electrones,para que sepáis que esto seria viable siempre que se curve el espacio ¿es posible ? matemáticamente si pero mecánicamente imposible con la tecnología actual_
> ...


----------



## MASCARADA (7 May 2011)

Adenosín Trifosfato dijo:


> "Magufísimo" el de mundodesconocido, pero como ciencia-ficción vale su peso en oro. Debería escribir guiones.



*A lo mejor eres tu el que tiene que cambiar el suyo,ya que la persona del vídeo tiene mas conocimientos tecnológicos que los tuyos.

.Habláis sin saber,!!!pero ya no me sorprende la naturaleza cocotera humanoide!!!.

Jose Luís de MUNDODESCONOCIDO.

.Vivo en Valladolid y soy Técnico Superior de Sistemas informáticos.

Mi afición a la lectura desde los 8 años, hace que cuente ya con más de 1000 obras leídas, he sido desde diseñador de electrónica digital y analógica, hasta Hacker informático a finales de los 80 y principios de los 90. También tengo el diseño por patentar de alguna microcomputadora basada en el control numérico (Robótica) y fui programador en inteligencia artificial.

A los 7 años fui testigo de un espectacular avistamiento OVNI, pese a mi juventud, este acontecimiento marco mi vida de alguna manera y me interesé por todo tipo de temas paranormales.

La investigación de lo paranormal, las conspiraciones y el fenómeno OVNI cubre buena parte de mi tiempo libre, entrevistando a muchos testigos en todos los anteriores ámbitos.*

*Los encubrimientos de la NASA en la Luna y Marte*

*.Son muchas las pruebas que revelan datos manipulados por parte de la NASA en la prospección visual y geológica de la Luna y Marte, elementos ocultados como grandes lagos, enormes canales, grandes bosques ciudades sepultadas e incluso los colores de los orbes han sido retocados, gran parte del material que NASA ofrece está retocado para seguir manteniendo a la sociedad en una ignorancia general. En la ponencia que les proponemos les desvelaremos las pruebas de las que estamos hablando y mostraremos datos que revelan los sorprendentes encubrimientos que NASA impone a su exploración espacial.*

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/13294339?title=0&amp;byline=0&amp;portrait=0" width="600" height="349" frameborder="0"></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/13294339">Los Encubrimientos de la NASA en la Luna y Marte - JOSE LUIS C. de Mundodesconocido.com</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/lacajadepandora">La Caja de Pandora</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>

*Un gran saludo al Magufo cocotero del Día riéndome de ti.jajajaja*


----------



## Gabi_borrado (7 May 2011)

*MASCARADA* --> Jose Luís, de Mundodesconocido.com ienso:





Salud


----------



## MASCARADA (7 May 2011)

Gabi dijo:


> *MASCARADA* --> Jose Luís, de Mundodesconocido.com ienso:
> 
> Salud



.MASCARADA,no es Jose Luis de Mundo desconocido y no le hace falta ocultar su identidad.

*.Somos dos investigadores diferentes con un camino de búsqueda en común.*

*.Uno con su luz interior,,el otro a través de su enfermedad.

.El Primero los Vio y el segundo sufrió la alteración de su mente.

.Otros continuaran con la labor de lo que ha sido sembrado.........LA DUDA.*

*Un Gran saludo Musical como siempre.*

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/g84hHp4Z54k?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SOY (7 May 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YouTube - Los Dueños del Hombre.[/YOUTUBE]



Adenosín Trifosfato dijo:


> "Magufísimo" el de mundodesconocido, pero como ciencia-ficción vale su peso en oro. Debería escribir guiones.



Joder con el de mundo desconocido... ha perdido la chaveta. Si por lo menos aportara alguna prueba de lo que dice. Habla de otras dimensiones, de entes invisibles, de que se alimentan de nuestras emociones, de una mutación genética que la élite les permite comunicarse con esos seres, etc, etc. Y todo ello lo dice como sentando cátedra, sin aportar ninguna prueba. Había visto vídeo de ese tío y la verdad es que lo consideraba como "un poco" charlatán, pero con este vídeo ya le adjudico el calificativo completo: charlatán de tres al cuarto.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## John Doe (7 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *
> Jose Luís de MUNDODESCONOCIDO.
> 
> .Vivo en Valladolid y soy Técnico Superior de Sistemas informáticos.
> ...



*

Si un FP2 de sistemas te parecen grandes conocimientos tecnológicos apaga y vámonos (sin desmerecerlo en absoluto). Te soprendería saber la cantidad de ingenieros hay en este foro.

Lo único que implica eso es que reconoces implícitamente que "no sabes dónde tienes la mano izquierda", es decir, reconoces tu falta de conocimientos. Lo que no es de extrañar leyendo tus posturas en estos temas.

Por lo demás......., no te creas todo lo que lees en internet, aqui todos ganamos 30K al mes y nos mide mas de 30cm.....*


----------



## Señormerigueder (7 May 2011)

Tico dijo:


> Allí se encuentran buques de guerra de:
> 
> -Australia
> -Belgica
> ...



*No caben tantos...*


----------



## MICROLITO (7 May 2011)

Un poco mas de egipto... por lo de la energia piramidal mas que nada, 

Este "pajarito" de madera se encontró en una tumba en Sakara -Egipto- alli está la pirámide escalonada más antigua. Pero cerca hay un montón de tumbas de epocas mas recientes. se encontro en 1898 , sudatacion: 200 A.C








La inclinación de las alas hacia abajo, un ala *reversedihedral* como se le llama, es la característica de esta capacidad. . Un tipo similar de alas curvas se implementan en el avión Concorde, el avión dando una elevación máxima sin menoscabo de su velocidad.


----------



## MASCARADA (7 May 2011)

John Doe dijo:


> Si un FP2 de sistemas te parecen grandes conocimientos tecnológicos apaga y vámonos (sin desmerecerlo en absoluto). Te soprendería saber la cantidad de ingenieros hay en este foro.
> 
> Lo único que implica eso es que reconoces implícitamente que "no sabes dónde tienes la mano izquierda", es decir, reconoces tu falta de conocimientos. Lo que no es de extrañar leyendo tus posturas en estos temas.
> 
> Por lo demás......., no te creas todo lo que lees en internet, aqui todos ganamos 30K al mes y nos mide mas de 30cm.....



*
.Aquí lo único que os reconoce Mascarada es que se marcha de España para continuar su camino.

.¿ Si yo os tuviese que hacer el vídeo no dormíais en 3 días ?

¿ Te dejo un niño sacrificado en tus brazos ?

.El Camino de la Izquierda o el de la derecha.¿ Cual te gusta?*


----------



## MASCARADA (7 May 2011)

SOY dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]YouTube - Los Dueños del Hombre.[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Joder con el de mundo desconocido... ha perdido la chaveta. Si por lo menos aportara alguna prueba de lo que dice. Habla de otras dimensiones, de entes invisibles, de que se alimentan de nuestras emociones, de una mutación genética que la élite les permite comunicarse con esos seres, etc, etc. Y todo ello lo dice como sentando cátedra, sin aportar ninguna prueba. Había visto vídeo de ese tío y la verdad es que lo consideraba como "un poco" charlatán, pero con este vídeo ya le adjudico el calificativo completo: charlatán de tres al cuarto.
> ...


----------



## Divad (7 May 2011)

Los que responden sin saber lo que dicen... deberían de pasarse por el hilo siguiente y ver la película.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/223130-la-diferencia-en-el-foro.html

Así os veis a vosotros mismos


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 May 2011)

Icke tiene un capitulo en su libro que se llama ¨Adónde se han ido todos los niños?¨ en el que habal del robo de niños para servir de alimento o sacrificio. No tengo datos a mano pero es impresionante la cantidad de niños que desaparecen en el mundo a diario.

David Icke Expone Sobre A Qu la lite Teme Ms

Lo que es claro para mí es que la fuerza real detrás de la manipulación de este mundo NO ES FÍSICA, no está en el nivel físico. A quienes llamamos los Iluminados no son "ESO". Es un vehículo para "ESO", sea lo que últimamente es. Sabes, este mundo tridimensional, como lo llamamos, está actualmente manipulado por fuerzas de otras dimensiones. 


Una de las cosas para enfatizar realmente es que actualmente no vivimos en un mundo. Vivimos en una escala de frecuencia. Así es. Vivimos en la escala de frecuencias -y es una muy pequeña- a que nuestros sentidos físicos pueden acceder. 


Una de las cosas que mencioné en "Niños de la Matriz" es el trabajo de los físicos, incluyendo a una amiga mía, una física italiana, que menciona en su libro que, de la materia conocida, la masa que existe en el universo, los sentidos físicos de la entidad humana pueden sólo percibir un máximo del 10 por ciento. 
Entonces, incluso según la ciencia convencional, el 90 por ciento de lo que existe en el universo físico, no podemos ver y percibir con nuestros sentidos físicos. Cuando miramos, ante todo, a la sorprendente diversidad genética de vida en la Tierra, dentro de menos de ese 10 por ciento, ¿qué demonios existe de diversidad en el 90 por ciento que no podemos percibir? 


Estamos viviendo en una banda de frecuencia muy angosta que nuestros sentidos físicos pueden percibir. Y las fuerzas, incluyendo, diría, al menos la mayoría de las fuerzas Reptoides que están manipulando esta escala de frecuencia, este planeta, este mundo, están operando actualmente fuera de esta escala de frecuencia. 


En términos de Reptiles, justo en la esquina están los Reptiles que estoy identificando porque los Reptiles son sólo una forma genética. Habrá expresiones positivas de esto y expresiones negativas de esto, y algunas en el medio, como en cualquier forma genética; es sólo conciencia. Ellos operan, me parece, en la misma esquina de nuestros sentidos físicos, y nos manipulan. Y Credo Mutwa incluso confirma esto por su propia experiencia chamánica sobre los 70, cerca de 80 años en África, así como yo he venido en círculos al oeste. 


El área clave en la cual me he interesado mucho en estos tiempos, en términos de su rol en la manipulación dimensional, es el modo en que parece que su obsesión con las líneas de la sangre, con la genética, tiene que ver con el hecho de que ciertas líneas de sangre genéticas son más compatibles vibracionalmente, con esta otra dimensión, que parece ser, en ese nivel –y enfatizo, en ESE nivel- una expresión reptoide. Y más aun, estas entidades Reptoides de otra dimensión pueden "poseer" estas líneas de sangre particulares más fácilmente debido a la simpatía vibracional, la compatibilidad vibracional, de lo que ellos pueden con muchas de las cadenas principales de cuerpos humanos. 


Y entonces -y de nuevo, esto no es teoría- he hablado con mucha, mucha gente alrededor del mundo que tiene conocimiento interior sobre esto. Esta situación parece ser, en este mundo tridimensional, creas líneas de sangre -y fueron creadas hace mucho tiempo; pueden estar todavía siendo agregadas, bastante parecido- en términos de su ADN, vibracionalmente compatibles con tu energía, tu conciencia, tu nivel sobredimensional. Entonces ten por seguro que esas líneas de sangre terminan en posiciones de poder: como realeza, como presidentes, como primeros ministros, como banqueros líderes, como dueños de medios, etc., porque sabes que puedes poseer esas líneas de sangre particulares mas fácilmente que otras. Y entonces tienes el otro aspecto de esto, que es cuando ellos ponen esas líneas de sangre a través de rituales de la Sociedad Secreta, y los rituales satánicos, están creando un ambiente vibracional en que estas entidades de otra dimensión pueden poseer estas líneas de sangre particulares. 


Entonces, si tienes líneas de sangre determinadas, y tienes un determinado pasado y lo que sea, entonces serás "invitado" a la red de trabajo de la Sociedad Secreta. Serías invitado a participar de algunos de estos cultos y redes de trabajo satánicos porque ellos saben, entonces, una vez que estás dentro, que pueden poseer tu cuerpo y, básicamente, pasar por encima de tu proceso emocional y de pensamiento. Y entonces, cuando llegamos a las familias CLAVE que se han posicionado en el poder durante centurias, bajo diferentes nombres, de las así llamadas claves de líneas de sangre de los Illuminati -algunos dicen que son 13 en la cima- están ahora siendo literalmente reproducidas, y EN FORMA CONOCIDA, para volverse vehículos para estas entidades de otras dimensiones. Y cuando oímos términos antiguos, que todavía se usan, como "vender tu alma al diablo", en términos simbólicos eso es lo que hacen exactamente. Hacen pactos en estos rituales satánicos permitiendo a estas entidades malévolas de otras dimensiones que posean su cuerpo. 



Quiero decir, habla con cualquier satanista, y te dirán de esto. Donde quiera que vayas en el mundo es el mismo sistema. Permiten a sus cuerpos que sean poseídos, como devolución de poder material y riqueza y todo eso en este mundo, en el conocimiento de que el gobernador "real" es esa entidad que está poseyendo el cuerpo, no la persona que está siendo poseída. Y ellos, literalmente, se venden a sí mismos para darles sus cuerpos a estas entidades. Quiero decir, en verdad, el verdadero satanismo, como cualquiera te puede decir, el PODER del satanismo, y el nivel en el que estás en la jerarquía satánica, se refiere al poder de las así llamadas entidades demoníacas a las que has permitido que te posean y trabajen a través de ti. Y la elección sorprendente me parece después de 11 años de esta investigación, es que la gente que gobierna el mundo hoy –lo más alto del sistema bancario, los presidentes y primeros ministros y toda esa gente- no están sólo relacionados en rituales satánicos y esas cosas, están, literalmente, sus cuerpos están poseídos por estas entidades de otras dimensiones, malévolas, demoníacas. 


Es en ESE nivel de su ser de donde viene el control mental real. Y, de este modo, los tendrás tomando decisiones y haciendo cosas que tienen consecuencias horrendas, terroríficas para sus seguidores, hombres, mujeres y niños. Pero no tienen sentimientos, ni consecuencias emocionales para sí mismos de lo que hacen sufrir a otra gente. 


Al menos un gran, gran numero de estas entidades que poseen estas líneas de sangre particulares, y por ende controlan a la gente que parece ser humana y en posiciones de poder, parecen tomar la forma de Reptiles. Y entonces tienes a los antiguos y eternos contadores de gente siendo aparentemente seres humanos, transformados en forma Reptil, y luego comienzan de nuevo. De nuevo y de nuevo, estas experiencias de "cambio de forma" que la gente observa se dan en gente en posiciones significativas o de influencia y poder. Lo que parece suceder es: las líneas de sangre son creadas primero, por lo que hay una compatibilidad vibracional de ADN híbrido que permite a estos cuerpos particulares ser más fácilmente poseídos y controlados por estas entidades de otra dimensión. Y eso significa que si puedes manipular estas líneas de sangre particularmente poseídas y poseíbles hacia posiciones de poder, entonces lo que estás haciendo es poner a estas entidades de otras dimensiones en esas posiciones de poder. 



Y esto es el por qué de estas líneas de sangre que, si vas hacia atrás lo suficiente, encontrarás cuentos sin fin en el mundo antiguo de las interprocreaciones entre "los dioses" y "la humanidad", creando líneas de sangre híbridas, y las líneas de sangre híbridas fueron ubicadas en posiciones de control, poder real en el mundo antiguo -en Babilonia, en Sumeria, en Egipto, etc.-, y más adelante, si miras alrededor del planeta. 



Y cuando sigues esas líneas de sangre hacia adelante desde el mundo antiguo, se convierten en la aristocracia de Europa, en las familias reales de Europa, quienes, si haces la genealogía, son los presidentes, y los primeros ministros, y los líderes económicos, y los banqueros, y los dueños de los medios del mundo moderno. Éste es el por qué están obsesionados con genética, y obsesionados con producir híbridos e intercambiarlos, y obsesionados con poseer una cierta combinación de ADN. Se debe a esta habilidad de poseer, y por ende de controlar, esta dimensión desde otra. 


Martin: ¿Has encontrado en tu investigación, algún estado de conflicto formal entre estas entidades malévolas de otra dimensión, rivalizando por una posición entre ellas? 
Icke: Éste es el más grande talón de Aquiles que tienen. No puedes encender y apagar un estado de malevolencia, y un estado de desear poder y control sobre los otros. Los Illuminati me fueron descritos brillantemente por un investigador, hace mucho, mucho tiempo como,

"una banda de ladrones de banco, en la cual todos están de acuerdo con el trabajo, pero pelean por como se distribuyen el botín". 

Martin: (risas) 
Icke: (risas) Una de las cosas, pienso, que ha confundido a muchos investigadores y los ha dejado fuera del camino, es que han visto ciertas sociedades secretas y ciertos grupos, como los Caballeros de San Juan de Jerusalén, que se convirtieron en los Caballeros de Malta, y los Caballeros Templarios, aparentemente en muchos momentos en conflicto entre ellos. Y, más aun, han percibido que éstos eran diferentes costados en conflicto entre ellos donde, de hecho, muchas, si no la mayoría de las guerras entre líneas de sangre reales y varios países, en el pasado, han sido guerras entre las mismas líneas de sangre por el derecho de estar en la cima de su polo grasiento. No ha habido guerras y conflictos entre sociedades secretas y familias reales que estaban en lados diferentes del conflicto para prolongar diferentes cosas. 



Ha habido guerras y conflictos y roces entre las Sociedades Secretas y las familias reales que quieren ser la "punta" dentro de las líneas de sangre. Y pienso que esto ha confundido a muchos investigadores, y han visto esto como dos lados diferentes, más que diferentes máscaras del mismo lado tratando de ser la "punta" del tiempo. No hay ninguna contradicción entre gente como los Rockefeller y los Rothschild y otras familias diferentes y grupúsculos y sociedades secretas que son menos que niños de pecho, y buscando tener poder y mayor influencia que el otro, y el hecho de que, al final, representan UNA AGENDA. 



El Mayor Secreto - 16


----------



## MASCARADA (7 May 2011)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Icke tiene un capitulo en su libro que se llama ¨Adónde se han ido todos los niños?¨ en el que habal del robo de niños para servir de alimento o sacrificio. No tengo datos a mano pero es impresionante la cantidad de niños que desaparecen en el mundo a diario.
> 
> David Icke Expone Sobre A Qu la lite Teme Ms
> 
> ...



*.Cualquier persona que se adentra en la Oscuridad de las Sociedades secretas y en la antigua magia ceremonial encuentra los mismos patrones,aunque ya sabéis lo que os dije de David Icke siendo co-guionista con el tema de Matrix- Sion.

.Es indudable que a David Icke le han facilitado mucha información cientifica errónea,al igual que le paso J.J.Benitez con su libro Urantia para escribir Caballo de Troya,los astronautas de Yavhe,etc.

.Lo que subyace debajo de todas estas sociedades es el sacrificio perpetuo a estas entidades y cualquier Satanista o investigador de las Diversas Religiones lo conoce,incluido vuestro amado Vaticano.

.Lo que me aterra son los miles de inocentes que han sido obligados a recibir una educación adoctrinada desde su nacimiento para asumir una sumisión disfrazada de libertad.

.Es surrealista el tema de los títulos Universitarios y científicos,sin darse cuenta todos ellos,que son meros títulos con una ciencia manipulada para servir a los intereses de la Élite Azul en el Poder.

.Hay ministros en España y Presidentes que no saben ni idiomas o no han trabajado nunca,eso es una muestra de la capacidad intelectual de los que están detrás manejándolos,pero la gente joven no se da cuenta.

.En fin Bulldozerbass,es una alegría que sigan cabalgando libres los nuevos investigadores.*


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 May 2011)

Se me ha borrado un post que me estaba currando, pero en fin...venia a decir que por lo visto Sitchin se enfadó con Icke cuando comenzó a mencionar a los reptiles, y que algunos dicen que donde dice "reptiles" quiere decir "sionistas"...Si comentas que a Sitchin le "sugirió" el Vaticano que cambiase la interpretación que hacia de algunas tablillas sumerias, entonces ya se lia bastante a pescadilla...
Me voy a que me pongan los electroshocks, luego vuelvo 
<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lFxZGW2jZTM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MASCARADA (7 May 2011)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Se me ha borrado un post que me estaba currando, pero en fin...venia a decir que por lo visto Sitchin se enfadó con Icke cuando comenzó a mencionar a los reptiles, y que algunos dicen que donde dice "reptiles" quiere decir "sionistas"...Si comentas que a Sitchin le "sugirió" el Vaticano que cambiase la interpretación que hacia de algunas tablillas sumerias, entonces ya se lia bastante a pescadilla...
> 
> *.Ya fue comentando en los anteriores Hilos.*
> 
> ...



*.No te preocupes por el Cerebro electrocutado y los miles de libros universitarios de lejía cerebral.

.Es indudable que la manecillas del Reloj ya se han puesto en marcha,pero todos ellos en su inocencia no se han dado cuenta.

.Todos ellos permanecen juntos,esperando salvadores Políticos o mesiánicos dejando su futuro y su libertad en sus manos.

.Muchos de ellos aun tienen la inocencia de buscar Superheroes que los salven de su propia ignorancia,sin conocer inconscientemente,que cada uno de ellos siempre ha tenido el Poder de elegir su propio camino.

.El Reloj de la Aniquilación ya se ha puesto en Marcha y exterminara a todos aquellos que pretendan ir en su contra,recordadlo.

.Un saludo musical de los Vigilantes que nunca han existido,solo han permanecido en vuestra imaginación;

¿ Ya conocéis inconscientemente la respuesta a la Pregunta ?
¿ O es la Pregunta la que inocentemente os muestra la respuesta? *

<iframe width="640" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xJ-HiTc6xXg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Format (7 May 2011)

*2012--Anunnaki-Reptiles--Planeta X – Nibiru—ETC...​*Enlace: Temas - Las Traducciones de Adela Kaufmann


----------



## joakinon (7 May 2011)

Pero haber, Mascarada, ¿tú esa información de dónde la sacas? ¿Hay alguna manera de que yo por ejemplo pueda ver de dónde sale esa información que ha llegado hasta ti? ¿O te la inventas?


----------



## henri81 (7 May 2011)

News sur la porte des étoiles dans le Golfe d’Aden

Me parece que esta en ingles


----------



## MASCARADA (7 May 2011)

joakinon dijo:


> Pero haber, Mascarada, ¿tú esa información de dónde la sacas? ¿Hay alguna manera de que yo por ejemplo pueda ver de dónde sale esa información que ha llegado hasta ti? ¿O te la inventas?



*.Toda esa información la tenéis a vuestro alrededor,pero sin las claves adecuadas no se pueden ver.*

*.Conocí una vez un libro que escribió un hombre desconocido y se lo entrego a mi madre,la cual tenia un negocio de turismo rural en un humilde Pueblo,en el cual yo trabajaba ayudándola.

.Ese extraño libro estaba dedicado a toda la familia,este hombre desapareció dejándonos ese regalo.

.Este hombre decía que era un Pastor que vivió durante la Guerra Civil Española y que al ver tanta sangre derramada decidió investigar aquella maldad incipiente.

.Cuando termine de leer el libro dude que fuera Pastor destruyéndolo,pero con el paso de los años y esos conocimientos que había adquirido con esa claridad mental llegue a pensar que no era de este mundo.¿ Quien era en Realidad?

.Lo que encontró y las fotos que vi me llenaron de temor.

.En mi inocencia creía que era todo un montaje y queme el libro en la estufa.

.Conforme pasaron los años aquello que me fue mostrado se fue haciendo cada vez mas evidente,incluso los sueños oscuros de la infancia volvían otra vez a golpearme con toda su furia.

.Sin darme cuenta mi curiosidad me fue alejando poco a poco de mis semejantes,decidiendo alejarme de todos ellos para poder observar.

Durante años y en solitario me adentre en la Oscuridad creyendo saber de donde provenía,pero craso error,ella caminaba por el mundo desde hacia miles de años.

.Tenia que tomar una decision para engañarme a mi mismo,e intentaba vagamente seguir el sistema tal cual había sido diseñado para olvidarlo todo.

.Pagaba mis impuestos,trabajaba y luchaba por salir adelante,me dejaba dominar por los sueños así construidos para intentar vagamente alcanzar la felicidad que todos ellos me proponían inconscientemente,pero aquellos sueños no podían erradicar lo que había sido sembrado en el Pasado y en el Presente.

.Tenia que tomar una decisión;

¿Sumergirme en el sistema y olvidarlo todo o sobrevolarlo por encima para des-programar mi mente y poderlo contemplar en toda su magnificencia y crueldad?

.Quizás me equivoque en la decisión,por que hubiese sido mas fácil caminar acatando todo aquello que me había sido enseñado desde pequeño para doblegarme ante las viles coartadas de un millón de falsas Esperanzas.

.Tome una decisión firme y casi sin darme cuenta observaba que cada día que pasaba me encontraba mas solo entre la multitud.

.Podía mantenerme callado y al mismo tiempo los observaba,eran tan inocentes,se creían tan indomables y tan libres de elección,que no conocían los temores primigenios y oscuros del mal en su Máxima Expresión

.Quizás me equivoque de camino tomando el mas difícil de todos ellos.............................enfrentarme a el.

Un saludo Musical:*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/k0HLplgOcXs?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Format (7 May 2011)

*El misterioso “vórtice” del Golfo de Adén + (Update)*


El misterioso “vórtice” del Golfo de Adén + (Update) » Kulio


----------



## MASCARADA (7 May 2011)

joakinon dijo:


> Pero haber, Mascarada, ¿tú esa información de dónde la sacas? ¿Hay alguna manera de que yo por ejemplo pueda ver de dónde sale esa información que ha llegado hasta ti? ¿O te la inventas?















*"La manipulación consciente e inteligente de los hábitos y opiniones de las masas es un elemento importante en la sociedad democrática. Aquellos que manipulan este mecanismo invisible de la sociedad constituyen un gobierno invisible que es el verdadero poder gobernante de nuestro país.

"Somos gobernados, nuestras mentes son moldeadas, nuestros gustos formados, nuestras ideas sugeridas, en gran medida por los hombres de los que nunca han oído hablar. Este es un resultado lógico de la forma en que está organizada nuestra sociedad democrática. Un gran número de seres humanos deben cooperar de esta forma si quieren vivir juntos como una sociedad y que funcione sin problemas.

Nuestros gobernantes son invisibles, en muchos casos, desconocen la identidad de sus compañeros en el gabinete interior."

- Edward Bernays*


----------



## Gabi_borrado (7 May 2011)

SOY dijo:


> Joder con el de mundo desconocido... ha perdido la chaveta. Si por lo menos aportara alguna prueba de lo que dice. Habla de otras dimensiones, de entes invisibles, de que se alimentan de nuestras emociones, de una mutación genética que la élite les permite comunicarse con esos seres, etc, etc. Y todo ello lo dice como sentando cátedra, sin aportar ninguna prueba. Había visto vídeo de ese tío y la verdad es que lo consideraba como "un poco" charlatán, pero con este vídeo ya le adjudico el calificativo completo: charlatán de tres al cuarto.
> .
> .
> .
> ...




Vaya vaia! *SOY* y su tierra güeca 

*MASQUENADA* ya nos ha relatado no solo la Tierra hueca, sino el resto de planetoides




MASCARADA dijo:


> *
> .¿ Si yo os tuviese que hacer el vídeo no dormíais en 3 días ?
> 
> ¿ Te dejo un niño sacrificado en tus brazos ?
> ...



E X A G E R A C I O N E S 

vídeo esperandum 

a parte, que del 100% de info que cuentas habrá montones de invenciones de personas dedicadas solo a embrollar la real realidad ¿o me equivoco?





MASCARADA dijo:


> .No te olvides de recoger los cocos al Salir.
> 
> .Sois demasiado jóvenes sin saber lo que se cuece dentro.[/B]



Ya se los tengo dicho, pero tienen hambre "de saber"

Yo sigo con mi estudio del hilo, espero acabarlo hoy con un macropost lleno de citas tuyas. Espero no se te vayan a caer los cocos )




Salud


----------



## MASCARADA (7 May 2011)

Gabi;4329482]Vaya vaia! *SOY* y su tierra güeca 

*MASQUENADA* ya nos ha relatado no solo la Tierra hueca, sino el resto de planetoides

E X A G E R A C I O N E S 

*.Son solo exageraciones de Mascarada,nada mas.*

vídeo esperandum 

a parte, que del 100% de info que cuentas habrá montones de invenciones de personas dedicadas solo a embrollar la real realidad ¿o me equivoco?

*Yo soy una de ellas o lo dudáis.*

*.Ya os fue comentado que se indagaran todas la religiones para sacar todos sus patrones comunes.*

Ya se los tengo dicho, pero tienen hambre "de saber"

Yo sigo con mi estudio del hilo, espero acabarlo hoy con un macropost lleno de citas tuyas. Espero no se te vayan a caer los cocos )

*.Ya os dije un día que yo me equivoque de camino protegiendo las Espaldas de todos aquellos que os gobiernan,pero aun,tengo la certeza de que los monos cocoteros algún día se convertirán en monos espaciales,pero antes,deberán de enfrentarse al Equilibrio que ha sido roto.

.Muchos serán engañados y aniquilados al mismo tiempo,los que sobrevivirán serán todos aquellos que guardaron la duda para si mismos.Solo la Duda les abrirá los ojos ante el Mundo que ha sido construido delante de sus ojos para ocultarles la verdadera realidad,la cual,como un depredador furioso los devora lentamente hasta saciarse de todos ellos.*

Salud[/QUOTE]


----------



## joakinon (7 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *"La manipulación consciente e inteligente de los hábitos y opiniones de las masas es un elemento importante en la sociedad democrática. Aquellos que manipulan este mecanismo invisible de la sociedad constituyen un gobierno invisible que es el verdadero poder gobernante de nuestro país.
> 
> "Somos gobernados, nuestras mentes son moldeadas, nuestros gustos formados, nuestras ideas sugeridas, en gran medida por los hombres de los que nunca han oído hablar. Este es un resultado lógico de la forma en que está organizada nuestra sociedad democrática. Un gran número de seres humanos deben cooperar de esta forma si quieren vivir juntos como una sociedad y que funcione sin problemas.
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué dices?


----------



## MASCARADA (8 May 2011)

joakinon dijo:


> ¿Pero qué dices?



*"La manipulación consciente e inteligente de los hábitos y opiniones de las masas es un elemento importante en la sociedad democrática. Aquellos que manipulan este mecanismo invisible de la sociedad constituyen un gobierno invisible que es el verdadero poder gobernante de nuestro país.

"Somos gobernados, nuestras mentes son moldeadas, nuestros gustos formados, nuestras ideas sugeridas, en gran medida por los hombres de los que nunca han oído hablar. Este es un resultado lógico de la forma en que está organizada nuestra sociedad democrática. Un gran número de seres humanos deben cooperar de esta forma si quieren vivir juntos como una sociedad y que funcione sin problemas.

Nuestros gobernantes son invisibles, en muchos casos, desconocen la identidad de sus compañeros en el gabinete interior."

- Edward Bernays*

<iframe frameborder="0" width="640" height="510" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/xcyp28?width=560&theme=none&wmode=transparent"></iframe><br /><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcyp28_eyes-wide-shut_shortfilms" target="_blank">eyes wide shut</a> <i>por <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/hotcedfree" target="_blank">hotcedfree</a></i>


----------



## Gabi_borrado (8 May 2011)

joakinon dijo:


> ¿Pero libros de qué? ¿De quién?





joakinon dijo:


> Pero en un mes y medio qué?





joakinon dijo:


> Vale, pero qué dices que va a pasar a mediados de junio?





joakinon dijo:


> Pero haber, Mascarada, ¿tú esa información de dónde la sacas? ¿Hay alguna manera de que yo por ejemplo pueda ver de dónde sale esa información que ha llegado hasta ti? ¿O te la inventas?





joakinon dijo:


> ¿Pero qué dices?







:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


tigrecocotero a las 12











Salud


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (8 May 2011)

Calopez, para cuando el subforo "Frenopático"?


----------



## MASCARADA (8 May 2011)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Calopez, para cuando el subforo "Frenopático"?



*.Cuando tu quieras puedes ingresar en el. *

*Un saludo al Héroe Americano que nunca ha existido.*

<object width="640" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/6SCJFEXL7abef1ecb90247ce5924e300ef993a0d2"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/6SCJFEXL7abef1ecb90247ce5924e300ef993a0d2" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MASCARADA (8 May 2011)

*.Debido a todas las preguntas de Joakinon y como es habitual,en personas normales e inteligentes,cojamoslo de la mano para mostrarle 3 secretos en uno,y a la vez dividido,para los que ya están un poco mas avanzados se den cuenta del engaño.

.1º dato - Todos los astronautas de la Nasa son masones.

.2º dato -Se muestra al Publico las falsas investigaciones del Proyecto Seti,se realizan infinidad de películas sobre invasiones exteriores,una luna sin gravedad,Marte desértico e inviable para vivir,etc

3º dato-La opinión publica cree fervientemente que la NASA les dice toda la verdad,creyéndose que es un organismo civil,sin conocer,que es completamente militar.

4º - Sale el astronauta Mason D.Edgar Michell en la Televisión estadounidense declarando la existencia de E.B.E.S para evitar que los ciudadanos piensen que nunca han estado gobernados por ellos en la tierra a través de la dimensionalidad mostrada del ADN.:*

*D.Edgar Dean Mitchell es un astronauta retirado de la NASA que formó parte del proyecto Apolo. Piloto del módulo lunar en la misión Apolo 14, fue el sexto hombre en pisar la Luna.*

<iframe width="640" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/icjoEwrjOfg?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*Un gran saludo.*


----------



## drosni (8 May 2011)

Hola a todos, con respecto a la titulitis que tenemos en España, el conocimiento técnico que se asegura en algunos casos, a personas con titulo, no corresponde con la realidad, lo comento por lo dicho anterior con el vídeo de Jose luis,si es fp2, o tal , creo recodar a modo de ejemplo que de lo mas granado en investigación en España se encuentra los investigadores conocidos Jorge Juan y Ulloa, creo que muchos ni los conocen, en estos casos fueron los encargados de representar a España a bordo de una barco científico francés, a cargo Charles Marie de La Condamine, y tenía como misión la medición del arco de meridiano en el Ecuador y esto en el año 1735.
Estos científicos españoles escribieron una crónica completa de su investigación , rotunda., lo que mas cuesta creer es que solo tenían 19 y 20 años respectivamente, lo que digo con esto , no hace falta títulos , carreras para mostrar, tu valía y conocimiento, lo que demuestra una mente abierta es mas productiva.
pd. solo se trata de lectura inevitablemente hay personas que lo llevan al terreno personal, la mente es el mundo mas maravilloso, disfrutemoslo, solamente.
un saludo a todos


----------



## drosni (8 May 2011)

por cierto exijo que se quite el corto de la pelicula, joder no hay derecho, que cañonacos , diosssss, melasfo a toas,donde hay que apuntarse para que te hagan eso , tio eso es jugar sucio,vamos que me he puesto palote.
un saludo


----------



## Bulldozerbass (8 May 2011)

La verdad es que cuando el astronauta Mitchell hizo las declaraciones que has colgado yo me quede de piedra y fue una de las cosas que mas me animó a "creer" en la existencia de OVNIS en forma de naves fisicas con ocupantes alienigenas en su interior. Pero si como apuntas es desinformación, entonces si es para plantearse la pregunta de con que objeto un astronauta pone en tela de juicio su prestigio o su honor para semejante fin. A no ser que su prestigio y su honor sólo le importe frente a una minoria que supiese del engańo, o sea sus supuestos jefes masones.

No si al final Franco iba a tener razón con lo del contubernio judeo-masónico.


----------



## MASCARADA (8 May 2011)

Bulldozerbass;4331981]La verdad es que cuando el astronauta Mitchell hizo las declaraciones que has colgado yo me quede de piedra y fue una de las cosas que mas me animó a "creer" en la existencia de OVNIS en forma de naves fisicas con ocupantes alienigenas en su interior. Pero si como apuntas es desinformación, entonces si es para plantearse la pregunta de con que objeto un astronauta pone en tela de juicio su prestigio o su honor para semejante fin. A no ser que su prestigio y su honor sólo le importe frente a una minoria que supiese del engańo, o sea sus supuestos jefes masones.

*.Exacto,tal como se ha comentado anteriormente;*
*
.El Primer alunizaje en la luna fue filmado con el asesoramiento de stanley kubrick usando sus decorados,donde en el vídeo no debéis dejaros de confundir con las declaraciones de los masones,ya que la CCCP trabajo con ellos,por eso todos los módulos llevan acoplamientos standar Ruso-americano.

.Los Comunistas y los Americanos pertenecen a la misma compartimentacion ideologica de la Élite,al conocer ambos lo que sucederá en la tierra a finales del año 2012.

.Los Astronautas que realizaron la estafa ya sabían de las bases en la luna y las colonias de marte que se llevaban construyendo desde mediados del siglo 19.

.Ellos conocían la gran pantalla que estaban colocando a toda la población.

.En cuanto al Vaticano,solo deciros que es lo mismo que la Masonería,es otra sociedad secreta compartimentada de la Élite.*
*
.En este Vídeo que os pongo,los investigadores y el personal que sale de la Nasa no os va a comentar lo que os estoy diciendo,los mas perspicaces ya se darán cuenta de por que..

.¿ Por que Mataron a Stanley Kubrick ?*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/iYBbMh7IBbM?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

.No si al final Franco iba a tener razón con lo del contubernio judeo-masónico.[/QUOTE]

*.Franco fue un títere usado por el Vaticano,siempre lo hacen así;

.La Apariencia de División para el control Social.*

*.Cuando quieren matar a algún mason como hicieron con J.F.K,siempre lo hacen a la luz publica para causar un shock entre la población y avisar a los integrantes que eso les sucederá si hablan.( lo podían haber envenenado simplemente para provocarle un ataque al corazón como siempre hacen,pero en este caso era mas grave ya que los J.F.K querían sacar información de la Orden para ofrecérsela al Publico Americano)*

*.En este ultimo caso fue el conductor de las Orden Masonica que iba en el coche conduciéndolo el que se encargo de rematarlo,conociendo su mujer perfectamente lo que estaba sucediendo,ya que ella también pertenecía a la Orden,tal como hillary y Clinton al portar los genes que anteriormente se ha comentado.*

* .310*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6LXLgILRGGY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## japiluser (8 May 2011)

Yo solo creo en MAFO y en sus acertadas predicciones.
pd: suelo completarlas con los cometnarios de Trichet y su primo el de la FED!


----------



## MASCARADA (8 May 2011)

japiluser dijo:


> Yo solo creo en MAFO y en sus acertadas predicciones.
> pd: suelo completarlas con los comentarios de Trichet y su primo el de la FED!



*
.Ya os podéis imaginar para quien trabajan.*

*.Muchos ya saben que es dolar y el dinero en si mismo.

" Un sistema de control social y mental "

.La Historia del Dinero y todos los acontecimientos Históricos que han sucedido en el planeta tierra desde que fueran destruidos los Anunnaki,han sido diseñados a lo largo de los Siglos por todos ellos para el fin ultimo ya comentado anteriormente.*

*.Alimentación Emocional a sus Dioses.*

*.Me quedan 3 días y antes de marcharme,os dejare una información importante para que sepáis donde se van a meter los colaboradores cuando empiecen las llamaradas solares en la tierra y su posterior Caos Social.*


----------



## drosni (8 May 2011)

mascarada. dices que te vas en tres días, si tienes información comparte,intuyo que sabes algo que pasara en unos días, ¿puede ser?


----------



## joakinon (8 May 2011)

drosni dijo:


> mascarada. dices que te vas en tres días, si tienes información comparte,intuyo que sabes algo que pasara en unos días, ¿puede ser?



Dijo que habría un terremoto en Roma el 11 de mayo. Y que si no había terremoto se iba del foro. Así que si dice que se va, me imagino que habrá cambiado de pensamiento y ahora piensa que no habrá terremoto. ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (8 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *
> .Ya os podéis imaginar para quien trabajan.*
> 
> *.Muchos ya saben que es dolar y el dinero en si mismo.
> ...




Supongo que te refieres a la red de tuneles y de refugios subterraneos que llevan ańos construyendo, mas conocidos como D.U.M.B.

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/fmVUYmSPCiI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MASCARADA (8 May 2011)

joakinon dijo:


> Mascarada, una pregunta. ¿Qué opinas sobre los pensadores del III Reich? Supuestamente, tenían conocimientos avanzados sobre el esoterismo.
> ¿Estaban estos pensadores en la posesión de la verdad, o cerca de encontrarla?



*.Sigue los pasos de la Sociedad Thule y lo comprenderás,tienes extensas investigaciones sobre este asunto y no te olvides del conocimiento Gnostico.

.Adolf Hitler tuvo un conocimiento interno de la élite que gobierna este mundo y en un momento determinado fue engañado por todos ellos,ya que financiaron su sueño nacionalsocialista para después usarlo en su favor.

.Todo Gran Poder que nace esta expuesto a la Corrupción y a la abominación,siendo surrealista que la Historia lo coloque como el hombre mas malvado de la Historia,por que siguen siendo innumerables todos los países que han colonizado a fuego y a sangre a todos sus semejantes en diversas partes del Planeta.

¿ Después de la II Guerra Mundial fue fundado el estado de Israel?

.Esta pregunta encierra muchas claves,búscala.*


----------



## MASCARADA (8 May 2011)

joakinon dijo:


> Dijo que habría un terremoto en Roma el 11 de mayo. Y que si no había terremoto se iba del foro. Así que si dice que se va, me imagino que habrá cambiado de pensamiento y ahora piensa que no habrá terremoto. ¿Me equivoco?



*.Lo que os expuse fue solo la información de un hombre que se paso toda su vida intentando comprender el fenomeno de los terremotos luchando por encontrar un sistema mas complejo para detectarlos.

.Tuvo aciertos y fracasos como en cualquier búsqueda.

.No tiene nada que ver que me marche del foro con lo anteriormente citado,ya estaba programado antes de realizarlo y estaba en la obligación de comunicarlo debido a todas las variables proféticas que he encontrado durante años y que confluyen todas en Italia como el detonante de un Destino Caotico Final.

" La Destrucción del Vaticano "*


----------



## Bulldozerbass (8 May 2011)

Por cierto Mascarada, una pena la desaparición del blog de ufologic, habia una lista interesantisima de libros. Habria alguna manera de recuperar esos links?


----------



## joakinon (8 May 2011)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Por cierto Mascarada, una pena la desaparición del blog de ufologic, habia una lista interesantisima de libros. Habria alguna manera de recuperar esos links?



¿Está bien esa página?

Si entras en caché desde google todavía los puedes ver (pon ufologic en google y entra en caché). Un ejemplo:
UFOLOGIC: 13-feb-2011


----------



## Bulldozerbass (8 May 2011)

Gracias Joakinon! Los copio a continuación.

LIBROS DE INVESTIGACION
-JESUS VIVIO Y MURIO EN CACHEMIRA.http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...vnY_c-0_z3slZsYgQ&sig2=9m0jGvwYTpZaC9v33lLU7w
-INTERPELACION A JESUS DE NAZARETH.
-DEFENDAMONOS DE LOS DIOSES.
-LA INSURRECCION QUE VIENE.
-EL CLUB DE LA LUCHA.
-LA GRANJA HUMANA.
-LA GRAN MANIPULACION COSMICA.
-LOS HIJOS DE LA NUEVA ERA.
-LA FORMACION DE LA MENTALIDAD SUMISA.
-LA CONQUISTA PROGRAMADA.
- EL ANTICRISTO,ENSAYO Y CRITICA.
-EL FIN DEL TRABAJO.
-INFORME IRON MOUNTAIN.
-MAQUIAVELO.
-ISRAEL PUEBLO CONTACTO.
-ZECHARIAN SITCHIN (SUMERIA)
-LOS PROTOCOLOS MASONICOS DE LOS SABIOS DE SION.
-LA AMENAZA EXTRATERRESTRE.
-LAS RELIGIONES QUE NOS SEPARAN.
-HAGAKURE.
-EL MANJAR DE LOS DIOSES.
-EL MUÑECO HUMANO.
-EL LIBRO DE ENOC.
-REBELION EN LA GRANJA.
-LA BIBLIA DE JERUSALEM.
-RECUERDOS DEL FUTURO.
-KABBALAH.
-POPOL VUH.
-LOS ORACULOS CALDEOS -ZOROASTRO.
-LA DOCTRINA SECRETA.
-LA DOCTRINA SECRETA II
-LA DOCTRINA SECRETA III
-THE KYBALION
-EL UNIVERSO HOLOGRAFICO.
-DOGMA Y RITUAL.
-DOGMA DE LA ALTA MAGIA..
-CROWLEY -TEORIA Y PRACTICA DE LA MAGIA.( No invocar muy peligroso ).
-PICATRIX.(No Invocar muy Peligroso).
-BIBLIA SATANICA.( Muy Peligroso no Invocar )
-EL GRAN GRIMORIO DEL PAPA HONORIO.( No Invocar muy peligroso)
-EL LIBRO DE LA LEY.( Muy Peligroso no Invocar)).
-LA MAGIA DE ABRAMELIN.(((( No Invocar muy Poderoso y Peligroso))).
-EL LIBRO DE SAN CIPRIANO.(Muy Peligroso no Invocar).
-EL GRAN GRIMORIO.(( No invocar muy Peligroso))).
MALLEUS MALEFICARUM.( Inquisidores)
.EL LIBRO DE LOS NOMBRES MUERTOS.(( No invocar ni realizar aperturas de Portal,muy peligroso))
-LAS CLAVICULAS DE SALOMON.(((Muy Peligroso,no invocar,muerte por Miedo y posible Posesion del Cuerpo)))
-LOS DIOSES DEL EDEN.
-LOS DIOSES VOLADORES DE LOS INDIOS HOPI.
-EL GRAN GRIMORIO DEL DRAGON ROJO.(((No invocar ni Pactar,Muy Peligroso posible Muerte por Miedo o Posesion del Cuerpo))).
-EL RETORNO DE LOS BRUJOS.
-LA RELIGION PROHIBIDA.
-CRONICA DE AKAKOR
-UN MUNDO FELIZ.
-1984.
-LA REVOLUCION DE UNA BRIZNA DE PAJA.
-LOS 5 ANILLOS.


----------



## MASCARADA (8 May 2011)

drosni dijo:


> mascarada. dices que te vas en tres días, si tienes información comparte,intuyo que sabes algo que pasara en unos días, ¿puede ser?



*.Me marcho por que soy libre,jajajaja.

.El Hombre no tendría que ser enseñado para acatar prohibiciones y sumisiones disfrazadas de libertad.

.Como todos me han esclavizado de un modo u otro,yo solo me he esforzado y auto-enseñado para ser libre y autónomo.

.El hombre no tiene que ser gobernado,hay que enseñarle a gobernarse a si mismo.

.El Hombre no tiene que acatar prohibiciones,hay que enseñarle los conceptos básicos de la Verdadera libertad,la cual nunca ha tenido y cree inocentemente que la tiene.

.Ya es demasiado tarde para enseñársela,por que el sistema lo ha institucionalizado desde su nacimiento.

.Como muchos intuyen el sistema esta diseñado para esclavizar al Hombre en todas sus múltiples formas,unas inconscientes y otras asumidas como tradicionales y normales..

.La Civilización actual tiene muchas enfermedades,pero la peor de todas ellas se llama;

.OLVIDO.*

*Un saludo musical;*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6kgA8bIURGA?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MASCARADA (8 May 2011)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Gracias Joakinon! Los copio a continuación.
> 
> LIBROS DE INVESTIGACION
> -JESUS VIVIO Y MURIO EN CACHEMIRA.http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...vnY_c-0_z3slZsYgQ&sig2=9m0jGvwYTpZaC9v33lLU7w
> ...



*
jajajaj,os faltan unos cuantos mas,,pero muchos mas.

.Ya os dije que como un libro en Papel no hay nada comparable.

.El mejor de todo ellos - LA REVOLUCIÓN DE UNA BRIZNA DE PAJA.*

** Recomendado para todos los agricultores de España,!!!ayudadlos y mostrarles el conocimiento prohibido y censurado de la Agricultura!!!.*


----------



## ulises31 (9 May 2011)

Mascarada, Pero ¿cómo que te vás? ¿Por qué?

Espero que recapacites y no nos dejes. Entiendo que existan personas que te censuren o no compartan tus ideas, pero estamos otras que hemos empezado a "despertar" y sin alguien que nos guie volveremos a sumergirnos en la oscuridad de esta maldita sociedad que nos esclaviza y somete gracias a las pautas que rige la élite que ya conocemos.

De todas formas respeto tu decisión y si decides marcharte de verdad te deseo suerte en tu camino.

Saludos


----------



## individuo_caspas (9 May 2011)

Masarada antes de irte ¿tienes blog o algun lugar donde postees con regularidad?


----------



## Captain Julius (9 May 2011)

Creo que se va para darle un empujoncito a la campaña electoral. El sprint hamijos.


----------



## MASCARADA (9 May 2011)

Zavalita dijo:


> Creo que se va para darle un empujoncito a la campaña electoral. El sprint hamijos.



*.Todos los partidos políticos de España con sus ideologías programadas por la élite nunca podrán sacar al País adelante,por que el sistema esta diseñado para mostrar escasez en todos los recursos mediante el uso del dinero como sistema de control social y geopolitico,donde cada ciudadano tiene que doblegarse a los partidos que los someten durante 4 años para seguir teniendo el Poder,el cual,siempre ha estado detrás de ellos gobernando silenciosamente España.( Sangre Azul).

.Unos marchan hacia la Izquierda,otros a la derecha,otros hacia un centro inexistente y los que quedan tirados en la cuneta quieren anarkismo puro y duro,mientras tanto,toda la población sin vivienda gratuita,sin energía gratuita,sin transporte gratuito,sin estudios gratuitos,etc,etc

.En un País inteligente todos tendrían que ser reunidos en una mesa circular para poder destruir la ideológica condición de sus mentes,las cuales han sido adoctrinadas para dividir a la población bajo las falsas premisas de ciegas esperanzas,por que la gran mayoría de los integrantes de estos partidos políticos trabajan para todas las grandes corporaciones que tienen el monopolio de la energía,la alimentacion,la ciencia y la espiritualidad.

.Todos ellos trabajan para la Élite de Sangre Azul.

.Mientras este País este dividido,seguirá creciendo la miseria,el paro y el hambre encubierto,por que todos los partidos Políticos entregan a los ciudadanos solo las meras migajas de su trabajo y esfuerzo,el cual,es remunerado con dinero nuevamente,el cual, los encadena inconscientemente para convertirlos a todos ellos en los sumisos dependientes y adoctrinados de este sistema que así se ha establecido para poder ejercer un poder y control sobre todas las masas.*

*.Debéis de huir de todas las organizaciones Piramidales y Jerárquicas de control que requieren vuestra sumisión,adoctrinamiento y devoción.*

*.El Gobierno futuro de España deberá ser Circular y Expansivo,siendo demasiado tarde intentar cambiar su destino.*


----------



## MASCARADA (9 May 2011)

ulises31 dijo:


> Mascarada, Pero ¿cómo que te vás? ¿Por qué?
> 
> Espero que recapacites y no nos dejes. Entiendo que existan personas que te censuren o no compartan tus ideas, pero estamos otras que hemos empezado a "despertar" y sin alguien que nos guie volveremos a sumergirnos en la oscuridad de esta maldita sociedad que nos esclaviza y somete gracias a las pautas que rige la élite que ya conocemos.
> 
> ...



*.!!!Tu lo has dicho alguien que nos guié !!!,el mayor error que ha cometido la humanidad desde el principio de los tiempos.

.Siempre arrodillados ante dioses,reyes,faraones,avatares,contactados,mesías,dictadores,etc,etc

¿ Ha cambiado algo esta civilización ?,¿ Ha desaparecido el hambre y las Guerras?,¿ ha desaparecido la codicia por un trozo de papel que mata a sus semejantes?¿ ha cambiado la locura por la acumulación de terrenos,agua y materias primas?

.El Hombre debe guiarse a si mismo mediante su inteligencia.

.Yo no soy el guía ni el salvador ni el redentor de nadie.

.Solo soy un Humano buscando lo que todos Sueñan inconscientemente;*


----------



## MASCARADA (9 May 2011)

individuo_caspas dijo:


> Mascarada antes de irte ¿tienes blog o algún lugar donde postees con regularidad?



*.Allí donde voy no existe Internet .*

*.Si no fuese por vosotros,la Red solo seria Pornografía,venta publicitaria de artículos,juegos de apuestas y adoctrinamiento político.

.Internet fue diseñado para cambiar los hábitos de lectura acostumbrando al lector a que consumiese noticias rápidamente evitando textos grandes.

-El Olvido es la peor enfermedad del hombre actual.

.Ya no hay sueños ni esperanzas de Libertad,solo os queda cambiar este sistema atacando su Raíz primigenia,pero tened presente,que esto conllevara muchísima destrucción,por que los que os gobiernan durante siglos en las sombras lucharan por preservarlo hasta el final.*

*Recordad que todo responde a un Equilibrio perfecto,el cual actualmente ya se ha roto;

.El bien no existiría para el hombre si no existiera el mal, el hombre sólo puede ser verdaderamente bueno cuando conoce el mal. De igual modo la luz no existe sin las tinieblas. *

*Un saludo Musical conociendo de antemano que Venceréis a la Oscuridad que cada uno lleva dentro.*

<iframe frameborder="0" width="640" height="510" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/xhvlem?width=560&theme=none&wmode=transparent"></iframe><br /><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhvlem_woodkid-iron_music" target="_blank">WOODKID - IRON</a> <i>por <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/WOODKIDMUSIC" target="_blank">WOODKIDMUSIC</a></i>


----------



## Gabi_borrado (9 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *
> 
> .Me quedan 3 días y antes de marcharme,os dejare una información importante para que sepáis donde se van a meter los colaboradores cuando empiecen las llamaradas solares en la tierra y su posterior Caos Social.*



*


De eso nada, tú ahí quieto :no:

que estoy terminando mi tesina 

además me quedan muchas preguntas que nadie sin haber leído más de mil libros va a saber responder.




Salud*


----------



## MASCARADA (9 May 2011)

Gabi;De eso nada, tú ahí quieto :no:

que estoy terminando mi tesina 

además me quedan muchas preguntas que nadie sin haber leído más de mil libros va a saber responder.

Salud.

*
.Aunque haya leído muchos libros no quiere decir que te vaya a ofrecer toda la Verdad.

.Yo estoy expuesto al engaño como el que mas,por eso nunca debéis dejar que nadie os guié.

.Solo te puedo ofrecer datos para que puedas sobrevolar la gran manipulacion vista desde fuera y puedas estar prevenido.

.Tu inteligencia y tu forma de pensar son las máximas herramientas que dispones para enfrentarte a la Manipulacion Mental.

.Te dejo un pequeño vídeo para que observes detenidamente como funciona la mente y la manipulacion social que consigue encerrar tu mente en una burbuja,la cual,no es precisamente inmobiliaria.

.Desde el momento de tu nacimiento empieza todo.*

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-0ZZ9DYzLuI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (9 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *el sistema esta diseñado para mostrar escasez
> 
> 
> En un País inteligente todos tendrían que ser reunidos en una mesa circular para poder destruir la ideológica condición de sus mentes
> ...





NO HUBO NINGUNA REBELION EN LOS CIELOS
*LUCIFER NO EXISTE OK, ES LA MASONERIA.*
<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ODkaYpGai9k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

TAMPOCO LUCIFER ES SUPERIOR A NADIE SINO QUE ES INFERIOR A TODOS Y A CADA QUIEN.
ES INFERIOR A TONTOS SEGUN VUESTRO EGO MISERABLE DE QUIENES HAN ESTUDIADO Y ES INFERIOR A SABIOS POR IGUAL.
_______________________________________________________________
*LO PEOR ES LA CONDICION IDEOLOGICA DE NUESTRAS MENTES, PUES NOS HACE CREER QUE SOMOS NOSOTROS MISMOS POR ESO ENVEJECEMOS Y LUEGO MORIMOS*


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (9 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *
> 
> El Hombre no tendría que ser enseñado para acatar prohibiciones y sumisiones disfrazadas de libertad.
> 
> ...



NO!
No es que el hombre nunca ha tenido la verdadera libertad y cree inconcientemente que la tiene.
Es lo contrario.
El hombre siempre ha tenido la verdadera libertad.
Y yo hablo de cada quien, no soy elitista.
EL EGO ES LUCIFER O SATANAS EL CUAL ES PURO CUENTO. De que haya que enseñarle la libertad al hombre es porque nos enseñan falsa libertad, falsa democracia, falsedades por doquier, miedos condicionmientos mentales, entonces no es que hay que enseñarle la libertad a el hombre sino dejar de enseñarle la falsedad y el miedo, que es distinto.

LUCIFER NO EXISTE ES UN MITO PARA COMPRENDER ALGO, NO EXISTE COMO UN TAL EXCLUYENDO LA MASONERIA, REFERIDO A LOS LOCOS INSANOS CRIMINALES QUE GOBIERNAN ESTE MUNDO LOS JUDIOS.

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ENQ6zu35Ai4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hi88IGq8eb8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MASCARADA (9 May 2011)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> NO!
> No es que el hombre nunca ha tenido la verdadera libertad y cree inconcientemente que la tiene.
> Es lo contrario.
> El hombre siempre ha tenido la verdadera libertad.
> ...


----------



## MICROLITO (9 May 2011)

*Iniciado por MASCARADA 
el sistema esta diseñado para mostrar escasez 


En un País inteligente todos tendrían que ser reunidos en una mesa circular para poder destruir la ideológica condición de sus mentes


Debéis de huir de todas las organizaciones Piramidales y Jerárquicas de control que requieren vuestra sumisión,adoctrinamiento y devoción.*

Nos curramos entonces una sociedad en network? no soy amigo de la globalizacion pero estoy de acuerdo en lo que has dicho.


----------



## MASCARADA (9 May 2011)

MICROLITO;4336073]*Iniciado por MASCARADA 
el sistema esta diseñado para mostrar escasez 

En un País inteligente todos tendrían que ser reunidos en una mesa circular para poder destruir la ideológica condición de sus mentes

Debéis de huir de todas las organizaciones Piramidales y Jerárquicas de control que requieren vuestra sumisión,adoctrinamiento y devoción.*

Nos curramos entonces una sociedad en network? no soy amigo de la globalizacion pero estoy de acuerdo en lo que has dicho.

*.Microlito;no es posible actualmente fundar una nueva sociedad por que el equilibrio ya se ha roto y la Agenda ya se ha puesto en Marcha con toda su Violencia.

.Este País este dentro de la Agenda y las familias de la Élite se disponen a jugar la ultima Carta;*

*.El Servicio Militar va a ser activado.*

*.Los Tambores de Guerra ya están sonando en el Horizonte con toda su Furia.*

*.Un saludo musical.*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qukzYFW1uww" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## rory (9 May 2011)

Pero entonces, ¿que va a pasar en la tan manida fecha del 2012 según tú?

El problema de hablar del 2012 es que está tan sobado por la new age y toda esa mierda que ya no sabes qué creer.

Internet está lleno de basura y desinformación new age que confunden a las personas sobre la verdad.


----------



## inmi_soy (9 May 2011)

rory dijo:


> Pero entonces, ¿que va a pasar en la tan manida fecha del 2012 según tú?
> 
> El problema de hablar del 2012 es que está tan sobado por la new age y toda esa mierda que ya no sabes qué creer.
> 
> Internet está lleno de basura y desinformación new age que confunden a las personas sobre la verdad.




Te pierdes porque quieres.

Basta con leer a los Mayas, para entender todo los acontecimientos que estan encadenandose para llegar a cumplimentar dicha profecia.

Es un sinvivir, saber que practicamente lo que podemos hacer es nada.


----------



## drosni (9 May 2011)

hola mascarada, y a todos perdona la rotundidad de la pregunta, si hay ets , que están librando una batalla y quieren involucrarnos ,¿como podemos digamoslo de un modo fino, mantenernos al margen? o ¿es imposible lo que planteo?y otra cosa sobre las dimensiones ¿en que tipo de dimensión se mueve estos ets? y si nosotros podemos verlos en su dimensión,5,6,7 la que sea y en el medio que desarrollen tal existencia energética.
un saludo


----------



## individuo_caspas (9 May 2011)

Resumiendo ¿que pasa en el Golfo del Aden?
Entre las maneras de mascarada, la fuente que utiliza y su manera de hablar no se le entiende la misa la mitad y los piques que hay en este ruedo, uno ya no se entera de nada.


----------



## inmi_soy (9 May 2011)

individuo_caspas dijo:


> Resumiendo ¿que pasa en el Golfo del Aden?
> Entre las maneras de mascarada, la fuente que utiliza y su manera de hablar no se le entiende la misa la mitad y los piques que hay en este ruedo, uno ya no se entera de nada.




¿ Esta es la pistola con la que te obligaron a entrar en este hilo ?


----------



## Natalia_ (9 May 2011)

Gracias por responderme Mascarada. Pero primero afirmas rotundamente:



MASCARADA dijo:


> Las Pirámides fueron construidas por los Reptlianos,al igual que sus estructuras dañadas de Marte durante la Guerra,...



Y añades que los sumerios tenían los ojos azules, y los reptilianos los ojos rasgados, además abundas incluso con fotos .

Luego dices:



MASCARADA dijo:


> Las Pirámides yo las interpreto como un sistema habitual de construcción de estas dos razas…
> 
> Yo pienso que son estructuras sumerias que fueron modificadas por los reptilianos,pero aun,me falta averiguar ese lapso de tiempo con la esfingie, por que puede ser que sea sumeria y posteriormente los reptilianos tallaron su cara para borrar las pruebas y construir a su lado las pirámides.



Total, que trás una primera afirmación categórica, la modificas introduciendo otras hipótesis distintas. Pero, supongo que acribillado por tantas preguntas en el hilo, no me has respondido a mi a la cuestión que más me interesaba, sobre tu afirmación de un Jesús engañado que reniega de su padre reptiliano y huye a Cachemira, ayudado por Pilato, después de ser bajado de la cruz. Afirmación que personalmente encuentro más incoherente aún que las afirmaciones anteriores sobre las pirámides. En otras cosas sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo contigo y en otras muchas no entro, porque ya me sobrepasan completamente.

Por cierto, si lo de Cachemira lo dices por el libro de Andreas Kaiser en el que apunta la posibilidad de que Jesús, tras su crucifixión, huyó con Maria, pues hombre…como bestseller está interesante, pero de ahí a tomarlo como la biografía verdadera y nuevo dogma de fe ……A poquito que te molestes en rascar le dejas la mesa sin patas, y por consiguiente sin mesa. La prueba de la carta de Poncio Pilato a Tibero es pa mear y no echar gota, sobre todo si solo le das credibilidad a esa carta y no la segunda que él omite, pero es sólo un ejemplo entre muchos de cómo toma esto o desecha aquí y allá en función del hilo de su guión. En cualquier caso, siempre me llamó la atención como personas que no creen en Jesús, sueltan lo de Cachemira a las primeras de cambio, como un dogma de fé superior a cualquier otro, quede claro que esto no va por ti.

Por lo demás comentarte, que te equivocas, no he leído nada de Juan José Benitez, y no sérá porque no me hayan insistido en leer Caballo de Troya (igual por eso). La Biblia sí claro, de hecho comencé a leerla motivada cuando con 12 o 13 años cayó en mis manos por casualidad un libro de Erich Von Däniken, del que siempre me quedaría grabado su título (no así el de otros libros suyos que luego leí en la misma época). Ese libro era "Testigo de los dioses".

Muy interesante el libro que mencionas de Fukuoka, pero para poner en práctica su modo de agricultura necesitas bastantes hectáreas, suerte, y mucha paciencia. Como practicante de la agricultura ecológica me gusta su filosofía, pero personalmente con su método en mi pequeña huerta sólo vería crecer la hierba y los rastrojos.

Otra cosa, Mascarada aunque no pides consejo sobre tu problema de sueño y lo de estar hasta dos días sin dormir, haz caso a lo que ya te han comentado. Te lo digo porque con los cambios de sueño debido a mi trabajo y a mi dificultad para dormir de día, yo tb he tenido algún problemilla con eso, y sé lo mal que se pasa. Independientemente de la resistencia de cada uno, la falta de sueño a la larga pasa factura fisica y psíquica. A mi alguien me recomendó, en lugar de empezar con ninguna pastillita, ver una peli de dibujitos para niños (eso sí, sin violencia), y la verdad es que me relajaba tanto que conmigo funcionó ¡¡¡. Si lo tuyo no es un problema de cambio en los ritmos de sueño, prueba a tener una rutina en tus horarios, a cansarte físicamente, a no tomar excitantes y a relajarte antes de irte a dormir.

Una última cosilla, comentas que te vas en 3 días a un sitio en el que no hay internet……No sé si te vas de vacaciones o si te mudas, pero si te vas a vivir en el campo, ya que veo que te gusta Fukuoka, si quieres yo te daré semillas, y ya si las cultivas a lo Fukuoka, o en bancal profundo a lo Jhon Seymour como yo, ya es cosa tuya.


----------



## Asurbanipal (9 May 2011)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Otra cosa, Mascarada aunque no pides consejo *sobre tu problema de sueño y lo de estar hasta dos días sin dormir*, haz caso a lo que ya te han comentado. Te lo digo porque con los cambios de sueño debido a mi trabajo y a mi dificultad para dormir de día, yo tb he tenido algún problemilla con eso, y sé lo mal que se pasa. Independientemente de la resistencia de cada uno, la falta de sueño a la larga pasa factura fisica y psíquica. A mi alguien me recomendó, en lugar de empezar con ninguna pastillita, ver una peli de dibujitos para niños (eso sí, sin violencia), y la verdad es que me relajaba tanto que conmigo funcionó ¡¡¡. Si lo tuyo no es un problema de cambio en los ritmos de sueño, prueba a tener una rutina en tus horarios, a cansarte físicamente, a no tomar excitantes y a relajarte antes de irte a dormir.



Os recomiendo *aprender** meditación zen*.


----------



## MASCARADA (9 May 2011)

rory dijo:


> Pero entonces, ¿que va a pasar en la tan manida fecha del 2012 según tú?
> 
> *.!!!No es que vaya a pasar!!!,es que ya esta ocurriendo el cambio planetario natural,lo que ocurre que se le quiere dar un aire mágico y espiritual a un fenómeno de lo mas normal.*
> 
> ...



*.Ya se comento en este hilo que la New Age,al igual que todas las religiones han sido diseñadas para dividir y compartimentar en granjas de adoración a todos los seres humanos.

.La Pirámide de Control con acceso Dimensional es la creadora de este sistema................ya fue comentado anteriormente.*

*Un saludo musical;*

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://tu.tv/tutvweb.swf?kpt=aHR0cDovL3d3dy50dS50di92aWRlb3Njb2RpL3EvLS9xLWxhenphcnVzLWdvb2QtYnllLWhvcnNlcy1zdWJ0aXQuZmx2&xtp=890836"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://tu.tv/tutvweb.swf?kpt=aHR0cDovL3d3dy50dS50di92aWRlb3Njb2RpL3EvLS9xLWxhenphcnVzLWdvb2QtYnllLWhvcnNlcy1zdWJ0aXQuZmx2&xtp=890836" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="560" height="340"></embed></object><br /><a href="http://www.tu.tv/videos/q-lazzarus-good-bye-horses-subtit" alt="++ Q LAZZARUS \"GOOD BYE HORSES\" Subtitulos español ++ " title="++ Q LAZZARUS \"GOOD BYE HORSES\" Subtitulos español ++ "><img src="http://tu.tv/imagen-video/q-lazzarus-good-bye-horses-subtit" alt="Videos tu.tv" border="0" /></a>


----------



## individuo_caspas (9 May 2011)

inmi_soy dijo:


> ¿ Esta es la pistola con la que te obligaron a entrar en este hilo ?



No lo digo de malas, bonita pistola.


----------



## MASCARADA (9 May 2011)

drosni dijo:


> hola mascarada, y a todos perdona la rotundidad de la pregunta, si hay ets , que están librando una batalla y quieren involucrarnos ,¿como podemos digamoslo de un modo fino, mantenernos al margen? o ¿es imposible lo que planteo?y otra cosa sobre las dimensiones ¿en que tipo de dimensión se mueve estos ets? y si nosotros podemos verlos en su dimensión,5,6,7 la que sea y en el medio que desarrollen tal existencia energética.
> un saludo



*.Nadie puede mantenerse al margen,por que continuamente su mente esta siendo alterada por el espectro de ondas electromagnéticas que han sido desplegadas en todo el Planeta bombardeandote constantemente..

.Todas las Dimensiones están en la misma,es decir,solo cambia el desplazamiento,la alimentacion,la inteligencia y la estructura física (atomica) de los seres que las habitan.

.Para comprender que son las dimensiones,solo debéis fijaros en los insectos,animales y hombres,donde cada uno de ellos vive en un marco Psíquico compartido de inteligencia que esta adaptado a su movimiento y a las leyes físicas de su tamaño y entorno.

.¿Una hormiga puede comunicarse con un hombre?

¿ Como ve un Perro o un caballo a su amigo humano ?*

*.Lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que los ojos humanos no están diseñados para absorber todo el espectro luminoso que nos rodea,impidiendo que veamos a otros seres que cohabitan con nosotros por que su estructura Psíquica y corporal es diferente.*


----------



## MASCARADA (9 May 2011)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Gracias por responderme Mascarada. Pero primero afirmas rotundamente:
> 
> Y añades que los sumerios tenían los ojos azules, y los reptilianos los ojos rasgados, además abundas incluso con fotos.
> *
> ...



*.Cultivar en modo automático es el método de Fukuoka,por que Jhon Seymor sigue todavía la tradición y ni siquiera usan ninguno de los dos la luna para agrandar los alimentos.*

*.Ni me mudo ni me voy de Vacaciones,simplemente desaparezco de lo que se llama civilización,ya que soy un nómada desde hace muchos años.*


----------



## MASCARADA (9 May 2011)

individuo_caspas dijo:


> Resumiendo ¿que pasa en el Golfo del Aden?
> Entre las maneras de mascarada, la fuente que utiliza y su manera de hablar no se le entiende la misa la mitad y los piques que hay en este ruedo, uno ya no se entera de nada.



*.Aquí ya nadie sabe que pasa en el Golfo de Aden,ni siquiera mascarada,por lo tanto,tendrás que ir hacia el pasado para comprender el futuro sacando tu propio ticket para comprender al Gran Psiquiatra de la Manipulación Social y Piramidal.

Un saludo y lee las rimas de Becker que son muy entretenidas.*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SSZfjDYM-ak?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>







*
.Segun las noticias oficiales solo se esta luchando contra la Piratería;

¿Cómo se hace frente a la piratería en el Golfo de Adén? 

Este punto del planeta es la pesadilla de miles de barcos que atraviesan cada año este paso obligado del comercio internacional entre Asia y Europa.

La vigilancia militar está dando sus frutos, pero no parece ser suficiente para solucionar el problema.

En el reportaje de esta semana, embarcamos en un navío de la OTAN.*

http://es.euronews.net/2010/12/31/la-seguridad-en-el-golfo-de-aden-una-prioridad-para-la-otan/


----------



## MASCARADA (9 May 2011)

*¿ Ahora me toca preguntaros a todos ?

¿ Que ocurre en el Golfo de Aden ?

¿ Se ríe la Élite de la Población ?........................SI.

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_j7thaZyQf4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Un saludo con el próximo microchip subcutáneo.

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/repsKhxxmWw?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

!!! Que buenos que son todos,que cuidan de nuestra salud al igual que lo hacen con los perros !!!*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZszoPS658j0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 May 2011)

yo repito, que nuestro amigo Mariscada, tiene una hostia en la cabeza importante xD

Como leo cosas interesantes sueltas, me engancho y a mitad del parrafo empiezo a llegar ya a las conclusiones surgidas de la nada, confusiones, tesis "contrastadas" con videos del yutube , etc, etc.

Si esto fuera un gimnasio, yo le recomendaria que pusiera fin a su fase de volumen y de comer con un ***** y que se pase a la fase de "definicion", para quitarse toda esa morcilla inutil y los demas podamos ver algo aprovechable :XX:


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 May 2011)

para que me se entienda, recurriremos a las famosas fotos de Lee Priest en fase de cebe 















Y como tiene que ir quedando la cosa, para el final de la temporada


----------



## MASCARADA (9 May 2011)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> yo repito, que nuestro amigo Mariscada, tiene una hostia en la cabeza importante xD
> 
> *.Sabéis que que la risa es el mejor modo de suavizar estos temas.*
> 
> ...



*.Ya he terminado,ahora te toca a ti contestar a todas las preguntas,no te parece.*

*Un saludo y usad el humor para destruir el miedo,es la mejor herramienta que tenéis.

.Los Samurais cuando iban al combate se pintaban y se ponían guapos para subir al cielo.*

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-SzPrrtNW3o?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MASCARADA (10 May 2011)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> para que me se entienda, recurriremos a las famosas fotos de Lee Priest en fase de cebe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabi_borrado (10 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *.Toda esa información la tenéis a vuestro alrededor,pero sin las claves adecuadas no se pueden ver.*
> 
> *.Conocí una vez un libro que escribió un hombre desconocido y se lo entrego a mi madre,la cual tenia un negocio de turismo rural en un humilde Pueblo,en el cual yo trabajaba ayudándola.
> 
> ...



*


Esa es la azul, la pastilla azul ¿a que sí? 

Peeero apartarse de los demás y no hacer la vida como el resto puede ser propio de alguna alteración o patología. ¿O es que una vez se conoce el MAL, uno se transforma?



Salud*


----------



## allseeyingeye (10 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *.¿Esto que es?...¿ Un Marica egolatra con anabolizantes?*





Ya veo que no.

Lo que queria decir, es que a lo mejor andabas en una fase loca de adquisicion de conocimientos a lo bestia, sin reposarlos y meditarlos.

Y queria señalar, que hoy en dia tupirse de conocimientos, es facilisimo, lo dificil y util es asimiarlos y organizarlos, similar a lo que hacen muchos culturistas.

Que primero comen como gordos y luego pierden todo lo que les sobra y quedan solo el musculo funcional

Lo mismo hace mucha gente a nivel intelectual, pillan de todo y luego definen que vale y que no.

Este segundo paso, es el que te preguntaba si te habias propuesto conscientemente hacerlo o que


----------



## Gabi_borrado (10 May 2011)

en*MASCARADA*, que puedes decirme de los_ dejavú_??

¿Cómo es posible que sucedan o uno piense que lo que está viviendo ya sucedió? 

¿En realidad el futuro es pasado, y solo existe el presente?



Salud



GOLDGOD dijo:


> Porque no aprender algún arte marcial o practicar deportes que mejren tu capacidad de efuerzo y resistencia... Si viene un tsunami... pegarte una buena carrera puede salvarte la vida, si no hay tsunami, estaras mas sano y con mas energia en tu dia a dia.
> 
> Porque no aprender sobre plantas medicinales, si hay cataclismo, no habra farmacias y si no lo hay, tu mismo puedes tratar esas molestas que todos tenemos, dolores de cabeza, estress, cansancio...
> 
> ...




Tanto optimismo no puede ser bueno 

Vaya uno a saber si la edad dorada es en el 2100 para los nietos y los cuatro gatos supervivientes ::




Salud


----------



## MASCARADA (10 May 2011)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Ya veo que no.
> 
> Lo que queria decir, es que a lo mejor andabas en una fase loca de adquisicion de conocimientos a lo bestia, sin reposarlos y meditarlos.
> 
> ...



*.No te puedo responder a la pregunta por que tu ya sabes interiormente que es lo mas importante;

.Cada ser es un universo en si mismo y olvidamos que los escritores siempre nos ha abierto sus almas para poderlas explorar.

.Siempre he sentido una admiración especial por Julio Verne,el cual me enseño a viajar con sus libros desde que era un renacuajo.*






*
.La Imaginación,la Verdad,la libertad y el verdadero amor a tus semejantes,es lo único por lo que merece la pena vivir,todo lo demás es estéril,no produce bellos frutos que nos sacien y calmen inconscientemente aquella Inmortalidad olvidada que todos llevamos dentro.*


----------



## MASCARADA (10 May 2011)

GOLDGOD dijo:


> Saludos a todos!!!
> 
> Mascarada, gracias por compratir toda esa información. Creo que la mayoria no entiende que aún con mil libros leidos, sigues en un proceso de aprendizage y por consiguiente de equivocarte.
> 
> ...



*." Siempre Victorios "jajajaj.*

*Jajaja,ha sido muy difícil y divertido,pero la duda esta sembrada,estoy seguro.*

*.Siempre estamos aprendiendo,aunque muchas veces nos caemos 3 veces seguidas con la misma Piedra,jajaja.*

*.Espero que no me pille ningún terremoto por el Camino.*

*Un saludo Musical y no meteros en ningún libro por que a lo mejor ya no podréis salir;*

<iframe frameborder="0" width="560" height="381" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x97yc?width=560&theme=none&wmode=transparent"></iframe><br /><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x97yc_a-ha-take-on-me_music" target="_blank">A-ha - Take On Me </a> <i>por <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/amandaburr" target="_blank">amandaburr</a></i>


----------



## MASCARADA (10 May 2011)

Gabi;4338552]en*MASCARADA*, que puedes decirme de los_ dejavú_??

¿Cómo es posible que sucedan o uno piense que lo que está viviendo ya sucedió?

*.A lo mejor somos Voluntarios Victorios de una Plan que escapa a nuestra comprensión actual. *

¿En realidad el futuro es pasado, y solo existe el presente?

*.A lo mejor todo es Presente,Pasado y Futuro al mismo tiempo.*

* Quizas,la Eternidad y la inmortalidad sean las dos únicas realidades Verdaderas y todo lo demás,una Ilusión de Aprendizaje.*

Salud

Tanto optimismo no puede ser bueno 

*.Pues creo que te lo vas a tener que inyectar por la Venas,jajajaj*

Vaya uno a saber si la edad dorada es en el 2100 para los nietos y los cuatro gatos supervivientes ::

*Un gran saludo.*


Salud[/QUOTE]


----------



## MASCARADA (10 May 2011)

*.Me despido de todos,recordando que todo lo que dije,sentí e informe solo fue el producto de una imaginación desbordante vista con los ojos de un esclavo*;

*Un saludo musical dedicado a todos los Victorios que soñaron con la Verdad y la Libertad.*

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YPSXajRI2Zw?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## BURBRUJITA (10 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *.Me despido de todos,recordando que todo lo que dije,sentí e informe solo fue el producto de una imaginación desbordante vista con los ojos de un esclavo*;
> 
> *Un saludo musical dedicado a todos los Victorios que soñaron con la Verdad y la Libertad.*
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YPSXajRI2Zw?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>





Buen viaje y suerte. Una pena que nos dejes, gracias por la información.


----------



## MASCARADA (10 May 2011)

BURBRUJITA dijo:


> Buen viaje y suerte. Una pena que nos dejes, gracias por la información.



*.Gracias a todos vosotros.

Para jesus lo dijo;te dejare el mayor regalo que alguien haya conocido jamas.

.Te mostrare el camino que tanto amasteis.

.Estudia estos 7 vídeos y comprenderás por que siempre he rechazado al Vaticano y a todas las organizaciones Jerárquicas.

!!! Muchos hombres buenos murieron por preservarlo,guárdalo !!!*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IRNvTHgmQFk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*.Eternamente vuestro.

" Llegaran días Victoriosos en la tierra,donde la luz Verdadera y la búsqueda de uno mismo,transformaran para siempre este mundo. *

*Pablo.*


----------



## MICROLITO (10 May 2011)

Hasta otra MASCARADA. Te dejo unas frases seleccionadas de una de esas revistas que antes de internet se lo curraban y tu conoces de sobra.


*Los asesinos de dios*. Juan G. Atieza. 

............Por esta via, el ser humano deja de comunicarse directamente con la divinidad y se le obliga a que esa eventual comunicacion-que seria en realidad la razón de su propia existencia- se realice a través de las clases sa*****tales que sirven- opretenden servir de intermediariscon esa realidad superior a la que el hombre parece no tener ya acceso.. Hay una institucion que mediatiza las relaciones del hombre con su propia trascendencia, obligandole a estar agradecido a quien le salva, en lugar de enseñarle a salvarse a si mismo. A partir de ese instante,en su papel de mediadora, la clase sa*****tal impulsa y promuebe de mil maneras distintasel sacrificio doloroso, incluso convirtitiendo en supuesto dolor el ciclo de las cosechas primero (control de hombre sedentario a traves del ciclo del tiempo), y la eventual presencia de una divinidad entre los humanos despues (con muerte violenta de la misma), solo con el fin de crear en la mente del fiel , un sentimiento de culpa, que ha de purgarse sufriendo.- como sufrian los padres cartaginese ritualmente obligados a entregar su primer hijo al sacrificio. 

Una vez aceptado el hecho, impuestos en la existencia universal de esa tendencia al dolor físico y al sufrimiento moral que contribuye a la mediatizacion de las creencias, tenemos que preguntarnos su razón, su porqué, los motivos reales por los cuales ese choque visceral con lo macabro y con lo doloroso parece imprescindible en el comportamiento religioso. ¿ se trata de una "manía" sa*****tal, de un sadismo innato que nace y crece en la misma clase dirigente del espíritu? ¿ O por el contrario,esas clase han actuado y siguen actuando en la actualidad, efectivamente, como intermediarias de algo que, por alguna razón irracional, exije el sacrificio doloroso o, al menos, *la energía* que se desprende del horror y del dolor? 
M.D.


----------



## chocolate (10 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *.Me despido de todos,recordando que todo lo que dije,sentí e informe solo fue el producto de una imaginación desbordante vista con los ojos de un esclavo*;
> 
> *Un saludo musical dedicado a todos los Victorios que soñaron con la Verdad y la Libertad.*
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YPSXajRI2Zw?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Buena suerte, señor!!


----------



## ser superior (10 May 2011)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> para que me se entienda, recurriremos a las famosas fotos de Lee Priest en fase de cebe
> Y como tiene que ir quedando la cosa, para el final de la temporada





MASCARADA dijo:


> Esto que es?...¿ Un Marica egolatra con anabolizantes?



:XX: Estando bastante de acuerdo con el mensaje de allseeyingeye (aunque con matices, a mi me parece súper entretenido el libro que está poniendo por fascículos Mascarada), tu ejemplo no podía ser más lamentable. Qué asco de tío (el rinoceronte ese)


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 May 2011)

Interesantisimo el libro de Atienza, llega a las mismas conclusiones que Freixedo. Tiene un capitulo muy bueno sobre chamanismo.


----------



## ser superior (10 May 2011)

GOLDGOD dijo:


> Respecto a 2012, yo me quedo con la continuación de la profecia Maya, según la cual tras el cataclismo viviremos una Edad de Oro. Si acertaron con el cataclismo, porque no van a acertar con la posterior victoria del Bien??? Y si vamos a ganar y viviremos una edad de oro... entonces en lugar de miedo, lo que te llena es la ilusion y la esperanza y las ganas de poder vivir esa experiencia.



Esto me suena a que en el señor de los anillos, los orcos leyeran una profecía que pone que hay victoria del bien y se pusieran contentos.

Después del cataclismo LOS MAYAS vivirán una edad de oro, en todo caso, no?

Así que ya sabes, si quieres vivir la experiencia júntate a algún descendiente de maya.

Coño, por qué deja de escribir Mascarada???? indignante!!!


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 May 2011)

Si ejkeee las cosas son depende de como se cuenten y de quien las cuente...

Rip In ‘Space-Time Vortex’ Over Russian City Shocks Scientists

Cohete crea espectacular aurora azul en Rusia | Pijamasurf

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pVUo2JO_640&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pVUo2JO_640&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Asurbanipal (10 May 2011)

*Mascarada*, tienes un privado muy personal mio.

No te vayas sin leerlo, *es importante.*


----------



## joakinon (10 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> *Mascarada*, tienes un privado muy personal mio.
> 
> No te vayas sin leerlo, *es importante.*



uuuuu uuuuu:fiufiu:


----------



## drosni (10 May 2011)

Hasta pronto mascarada, espero que algún día estelar nos podamos conocer.
y un saludo musical 
YouTube - Everybody's Changing - keane (traducida)


----------



## Format (10 May 2011)

*Russia orders missile alert after mysterious ‘vortex’ slams into Germany: report*
April 11, 2011

A shocking ‘top-secret’ report prepared Russia’s Ministry of Emergency Situations (EMERCOM) on their meeting this past week with Prime Minister Putin, in Novgorod region, warns that our planet Earth is ‘under attack’ by an as yet unnamed ‘extraterrestrial entity’ to which President Medvedev has responded by ordering a second regiment of S-400 Triumf anti-aircraft missile system to protect Moscow from low-Earth orbiting ‘targets’.
According to this report, the extraordinary gamma-ray explosion first observed in deep space on March 28 by NASA’s Swift satellite, and that has so far lasted an unprecedented 12 days, appears to be ‘communicating’ with the massive Asteroid 2010 SO16 , the largest space rock ever discovered so close to Earth, and Asteroid 2005 YU55, a round mini-world that is about 400 meters (1,300 feet) in diameter and which in early November will approach our planet within a scant 0.85 lunar distances.
Though Russian scientists have as yet been unable to identify what these ‘communications’ mean, this report continues, the effects upon our planet are being widely observed due to these two Asteroid’s shooting of ‘blue beams’ into our Earth’s upper atmosphere that have been captured on video in Russia, New Zealand and by the International Space Station.
This EMERCOM report further states that one of these ‘blue beams’ created a massive ‘vortex’ that opened over northern Germany this Friday past hurling nearly 100 vehicles into total chaos killing 8 people and wounding over 41 more.
Even more alarming is this report stating that as these two massive Asteroid’s have moved closer to our Earth over the past two-decades, the winds on our planet have been mysteriously increasing too, a shock finding further confirmed by Vice-Chancellor Ian Young, of the Swinburne University of Technology in Melbourne, Australia, who has found that our world has gotten stormier the past 20 years, winds have picked up around 5 percent on average, and extremely strong winds caused by storms have increased even faster, jumping 10%.
Equally alarming is this report stating that our Earth’s ozone layer has suffered a record loss this spring over the Arctic due to these ‘blue beams’ disrupting our planet’s magnetic shielding, a finding further confirmed by the World Meteorological Organization who report that observations from the ground, balloons and satellites show that this region has suffered an ozone column loss of about 40% from the beginning of the winter to late March.

This EMERCOM report, also, reports that these two massive Asteroids are responsible for the many reports around the world of two suns appearing in the sky, such as in China this past month where one such episode was aired on their national news programme. 
Important to note in this report, too, is it stating that another danger to our Earth from the presence of these massive Asteroids is their gravitational fields directing towards our planet fireballs every Spring season, such as the one that exploded in the skies this past week over the US State of Tennessee, but which Bill Cooke, of NASA’s Meteoroid Environment Center, in a statement said “For reasons we don’t fully understand, the rate of bright meteors climbs during the weeks around the vernal (Spring) equinox.”
To what, and/or whom, lies behind these shocking assaults upon our planet Earth we were given a ‘clue’ this past week when the United States domestic spying agency called the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) released to the public one of their most top-secret memos confirming that aliens had landed in the US in what is now referred to as the Roswell UFO Incident.
According to this FBI document, a memo titled ‘Flying Saucers’ to the FBI director J. Edgar Hoover from Guy Hottel, the special agent in charge of the Washington field office in 1950, stated “three so-called flying saucers had been recovered in New Mexico” by the US Military in 1947 that he described as being “circular in shape with raised centers, approximately 50 feet in diameter occupied by three bodies of human shape but only 3 feet tall, dressed in a metallic cloth of a very fine texture and with each body bandaged in a manner similar to the blackout suits used by speed flyers and test pilots”.
To the reason(s) behind the FBI releasing this top-secret document at a time when our entire world is continuing to be pushed towards the abyss, and admitting what the US Military and past American regimes have spent hundreds of millions trying to hide from their own people; it is not in our knowing.
What is in our knowing, at least as far as the Americans are concerned, is their CNN News Service reporting this past week that the sales of bomb/survival-shelters in the US have risen an astounding 4,000% this past year showing a growing fear among these people of what is soon to come, and which many believe is related to the ancient Hopi Indian prophecies relating to the ending of this present age.
In our March 1 report ‘Russian Warning Issued Over “Controlled” Comet Headed Towards Earth’ we further documented that the Americans aren’t alone in their fears as Russia is building an additional 5,000 bomb shelters by 2012 too, but unlike the US will protect ordinary peoples and not just the elite classes whose wealth has been gained by wholesale theft.
Though many in the West continue to shun the ancient prophecies related to these times, and which the Sorcha Faal has well documented in her seminal works “The Masks Of The Dark Gods: The Coming Destruction Of Planet Earth” and “Battle Begins For Throne of This World: The Return of the Einherjar Warriors”, it is well worth noting, that with each passing day, the headlines of world’s most mainstream newspapers, more and more are beginning to resemble titles to reports we could have very well written ourselves.
After all, there is truly nothing new under the Sun, what has happened before will happen again, as it is now as our world blindly stumbles to its end of this age. (EU Times)

Fuente: http://nation.com.pk/pakistan-news-newspaper-daily-english-online/International/11-Apr-2011/Russia-orders-missile-alert-after-mysterious-vortex-slams-into-Germany-report/


----------



## Format (10 May 2011)

*UFO: video recopilatorio de avistamientos de ovnis en la televisión y fotografías de los dos últimos años, demostrando que estas cosas van en aumento. *


[YOUTUBE]87PRVP4EQAo[/YOUTUBE]


Mascarada que te vaya todo como tu esperas.
Saludos.


----------



## ulises31 (10 May 2011)

Hasta siempre Mascarada y gracias por haber compartido esa información que manejas.

Espero que te vaya todo muy bien.


----------



## Asurbanipal (10 May 2011)

*Mascarada*, tienes un privado mío muy importante.

Agradecería que me contestases, pues gente del foro querrá comunicarte cosas, preguntas, etc. y no me has dado autorización a dar tu mail. CONTESTA, please!


----------



## GreenBack (10 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> *Mascarada*, tienes un privado mío muy importante.
> 
> Agradecería que me contestases, pues gente del foro querrá comunicarte cosas, preguntas, etc. y no me has dado autorización a dar tu mail. CONTESTA, please!



Ya te contestará si hay terremoto


----------



## Kategorie C (10 May 2011)

Un abrazo MASCARADA; a pesar de que muchas de tus propuestas me parecen poco menos que magufadas, este mundo está falto de gente con un "doblepensar" crítico y afilado como el tuyo.

Gracias por haberte mostrado tal y como eres.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 May 2011)

Un ultimo gracias a Mascarada por los videos de la gnosis y por haber compartido tus cosas. Suerte y hasta luego.


----------



## Divad (11 May 2011)

Todos somos uno. Nos volveremos a ver Mascarada 

Gracias.


----------



## Gabi_borrado (11 May 2011)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> *Mascarada*, tienes un privado mío muy importante.
> 
> Agradecería que me contestases, pues gente del foro querrá comunicarte cosas, preguntas, etc. y no me has dado autorización a dar tu mail. CONTESTA, please!



Creo que se fue con el último post :S

Ahora ya sabemos quién es _el elegido _de *MASCARADA* en Burbu

Sr. *Asurbanipal* :




Salud


----------



## Asurbanipal (11 May 2011)

Gabi dijo:


> Creo que se fue con el último post :S
> 
> Ahora ya sabemos quién es _el elegido _de *MASCARADA* en Burbu
> 
> ...



Si tú lo dices...:bla:


----------



## Macondo (11 May 2011)

Kategorie C dijo:


> Me he tomado la molestia de pasar a decimal las coordenadas que aparecen la segunda imagen (14" 00' 51. 48º N 48" 21' 23. 49º E), es decir: Latitud 14.014167 Longitud 48.356389. Podéis copiarlas tal cual en Google Maps (Google Maps, no hace falta tener el Google Earth instalado) y aparecerá ese punto. Haciendo zoom al máximo, efectivamente *esa mierda circular aparece* (no es un fotomontaje).
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe qué es? Abstenerse magufadas sin fundamento y frases trascendentales acerca de la razón humana, por favor.
> 
> ...



Paseando con el Google earth por la zona me he encontrado esto, unos cientos de metros al NE. Numeros ( 22 26 30 14 ) y cuatro palabras en árabe.
No he sabido incrustar la imagen del Google earth pero con esta tambien lo localizas

<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.es/maps?t=h&amp;hl=es&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=14.020995,48.362564&amp;spn=0.001371,0.002406&amp;z=19&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.es/maps?t=h&amp;hl=es&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=14.020995,48.362564&amp;spn=0.001371,0.002406&amp;z=19&amp;source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">Ver mapa más grande</a></small>


----------



## Asurbanipal (12 May 2011)

¿Mascarada no será de Lorca o Murcia?


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (13 May 2011)

MASCARADA dijo:


> *." Siempre Victorios "jajajaj.*
> 
> *Jajaja,ha sido muy difícil y divertido,pero la duda esta sembrada,estoy seguro.*
> 
> ...




Comparto yo tambien lo que escribiò goldgod: "venceremos, no me preguntes como pero lo haremos"

*We are gonna make it*

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5gU5Vg2JokU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lCbUZqN8JZ0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ELtpTBf-pMU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## rhdpre (13 May 2011)

Alguien que pueda confirmar que un día exitió este billete (de 1979)?


<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jdxWI8ENXrg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

PD: me contesto: En conmemoración suya, Euler ha aparecido en la serie sexta de los billetes de 10 francos suizos, así como en numerosos sellos postales tanto suizos como alemanes y rusos. El asteroide (2002) Euler recibió ese nombre en su honor.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonhard_Euler

¿Alguien sabe qué relacion tiene el asteroide (2002) Euler con Nibiru y con él?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 May 2011)

Interesante.

Egyptian Archaeologist Admits Pyramids Contain Alien Technology |Latest UFO News| UFO 2011 Sightings|Alien Pictures|2011 Solar Flares|Disclosure Project|Web Bot











<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVWPf1ZlCaY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVWPf1ZlCaY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Asurbanipal (4 Jul 2012)

SEAGATE, LA IRA DE LA DIOSA WADJET EGIPCIA - stop-secrets.com


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (14 Ago 2012)

Es un portal interdimensional, vendran trece millones de naves a través de él


----------



## Nucelar (17 Ago 2012)

Nada, fue un viral para promocionar esta peli


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (13 Jul 2022)

POLE A PELO Y 5 VORTICES INTERDIMENSIONALES MASACRAHUMANIDADES


----------

